# Destiny's Tears OOC- Prologue: A Jewel in the Shadow Part 2



## Rystil Arden

Welcome back guys! BS said we have to close the old one. Meanie! 

Link to the first OOC thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=129524


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Welcome back guys! BS said we have to close the old one. Meanie!




That's Darth Meanie to you.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's Darth Meanie to you.



 Just because you saw RotS doesn't mean you actually are a Sith y'know


----------



## Thanee

Make a link to the old one in the first post, please. Thank you! 

And a note to Rystil only:

[SBLOCK]Sorry to interfere again. 



> The copper-haired girl rises from the ground, provoking a shot from Zykovian, whose mind has split from his central psyche and ramified into each and every fibre of Azure Streak, allowing him to react as if the bow was a part of his body, firing a shot into the rising girl but failing to prevent her from impaling him deep in the chest with her spear, through his armour, causing a massive spurt of blood as he collapses to the ground, sinking into oblivion and near-death.




I don't think this is possible... she was prone with no weapon (because stunned), so she needs to stand up and grab a weapon to attack (could attack unarmed, of course, but hey, that's nonlethal damage at least ^^). If you allow this in one move action (not completely unreasonable I guess), then it's all fine, of course. Just wanted to point that out.  Hey, it might save poor Zyk. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]
One round of a subdual attempt and a strength drain really ruins my mood. This encounter really enforces the need for 'Kill first and let the Preservers ask questions later.' for this campaign.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Well she was already clutching her spear when she first fell, so it would either remain in her hands while stunned or else fall down right next to them, and I ruled that falling right there would be effectively equivalent to being in a sheathe as far as drawing, which means that it can be picked up as part of her rising move action.  Sorry 

Though if I ever throw any spiked-chain monsters at the party, I guess you guys will be happy that I try to give the benefit of the doubt to the poor people on the ground, at least if they are willing to provoke the AoO.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
To be fair, you're still being a lot rougher with her than she is with you.  Even after you started off by attacking her, if you hadn't gone back to attacking her again, she wouldn't have touched you.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil
[sblock]Quite true. I am feeling a little out classed by this ecomancer... She is holding up well - nice AC, her first spell affected me, and she has hit me in combat _with_ subdual damage. 
in the words of Darth Vader "Impressive!"

She is definintely playing much nicer than I. I really do not want to kill her... She is a child of Arris, however confusing and mixed up the situation may be.
'Sneaky, tricksy  DM...."


> "...if you hadn't gone back to attacking her again, she wouldn't have touched you"



I assumed as much - she seems honorable in her actions - honoarable and yet blinded by rage... understandable considering it seems that the archer Coup de Grace'd her companion... That what she said anyhow...

If I do kill her I will not be happy about it. Not happy at all. Abdiel will have some explaining and a chastising coming for picking not so honorable companions to run with. Hunting the children of Arris is not sport.  It is to become 'a traitor and Dragon Lord lackey'.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Don't worry, the people on the ground think that you are a hero and a successful fighter even though you missed every single time because you stopped her from providing ranged support for the crucial rounds while they finished off the people on the ground (she could have taken out the girl with the rainbow magic with ranged attacks before that girl could knock out and Coup de Grace the two uninjured fighters who would have won the fight), so Mhrazhar really turned the fight around--so much so that the Ecomancer ran away in the last post because she is out of spells and fighting three on one.

As to being sneaky and tricksy, well, this is the second time in as many days I've been called that 

Anyway, nice job on the victory.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

All Except BS:
[SBLOCK]
Nice job on the victory folks!  You can take great pride in the fact that I threw a group of five enemies of the same level as you folks (except Alire who was higher) to match your five PCs, though you had much better equipment and stat rolls, and you still came out on top.  Well done!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

All Except BS:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nice job on the victory folks!  You can take great pride in the fact that I threw a group of five enemies of the same level as you folks (except Alire who was higher) to match your five PCs, though you had much better equipment and stat rolls, and you still came out on top.  Well done!



The five on three to start really made things difficult.  Were there a rematch 5 x 5, the outcome would have been much different - especially considering this was our first fight with these character.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

All Except BS:
[SBLOCK]
It started out as 4 on 3, then quickly became 3 on 3 when Thanee started zapping the enemy's best melee fighters with Colour Sprays 

And I think having Mhrazhar get to start the fight on the roof with Alire made up for the fact that he came in later as well, as it would have taken at least that long, with AoOs and stuff, to climb up to her.

Besides, you still kicked some butt!  So by the outcome being different, do you just mean you'd have shot em all dead before they could knock any of your team out?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
You can change that last IC post to "All Except Molpe" instead of "Rystil."  I had separated you guys so that I wouldn't have to worry about the differences in what Mhrazhar knows compared to them, but you can talk to them now and sort things out 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

All Except BS:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> <snip>Besides, you still kicked some butt!  So by the outcome being different, do you just mean you'd have shot em all dead before they could knock any of your team out?



Nah, not at all.  In fact, I'm certain I would not roll as well as I had.  I'm saying that they had the advantage of location (terrain), surprise, and numbers, regardless what the 3 of us did.  Our least melee trio were engaged before the fighters even showed up - I'm thanking the powers that we lived that long.  With our melee in the fight to start - things might have been different.   For that . . . we shall wait and see.  Well, they may wait and see - I might be heading to the pearly gates . . . or elsewhere.[/SBLOCK] 
Keia


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Ack!! The poison!!  dang . . . [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]







> Well she was already clutching her spear when she first fell, so it would either remain in her hands while stunned or else fall down right next to them, and I ruled that falling right there would be effectively equivalent to being in a sheathe as far as drawing, which means that it can be picked up as part of her rising move action.




Yep, that's fine, as I said above. Just wanted to point that out in case you didn't intend it this way. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Heh, did you like the description of being healed?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Absolutely, and I'm glad you did check with me.  Always best to make sure, just in case 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA
[sblock]Hey you going to be posting an update for Molpe anytime soon?  You've skipped her like twice now. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, did you like the description of being healed?



Yeah . . . nice    . . . now to see if she has any more . . . oh wait . . . I'm still sleeping (-4 on my records, right?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]I will stand there a little bit and use my Detect Corrupted concentrating first on the 'PC's and then the rest[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
I checked and I think the confusion you had about whether you had 1 or 2 actions stems from the fact that you forgot to subtract one of the -1s for making an action while staggered.  You should be at -5.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Not a single person there, dead or alive, PC or NPC, has any corruption at all.  There is a Lingering Aura, which are sometimes left over by the previous presence of a strong corruption, on a piece of paper written in a tongue you cannot understand and pinned to the dead crimson-scaled Mojiin by a light dagger through the heart.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]I am waiting for a response from Melody - as I have tossed the dagger and note to her before I start infringing on healing potions...  
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, I know, and she couldn't understand and so seemed to ignore you, in fact responding to someone else who started talking to her after you did and then going off to do other things 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Languages... Ughh!! I hope there is more than one person that can speak High Praetorian... 

I just cheked and that is a big fat - NO!! 

IT looks like I will only be able to Communicate with Abdiel and Zykovian...
Let the fun begin...


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Languages... Ughh!! I hope there is more than one person that can speak High Praetorian...
> 
> I just cheked and that is a big fat - NO!!
> 
> IT looks like I will only be able to Communicate with Abdiel and Zykovian...
> Let the fun begin...



 Yes, which is why it was amusing that they were the two unconscious


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:

Careful!  The SBLOCKs did not match up in your last post.  Fix it please


----------



## FreeXenon

Thanks... copy and paste strikes again.... =)

Here is a matrix of he languages we have in common

Mhrazhar:      Mojiin, High Praetorian
Abdiel: 	 Mojiin,  Seelie
Zykovian: 	Altanian, Eldish, High Praetorian,  Seelie.
Molpe: 		Altanian,  Eldish, Seelie, 
Melody:       	Eldish, Rowaini, Seelie.
Fedowin:	Rowaini, Eldish, 

It looks like I will be learning Seelie...


----------



## Thanee

Learning Eldish would be better. 
Abdiel is going to learn that, too.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]Can I tell something about Zykovian's heritage - whether or not he is Praetorian or not.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

I think the coding goes kinda wacko with too many sblocks.  Everytime I tried to add another one (nested) the post would kind of apply them oddly.

That was the best I could get without it going wild.

KEia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> I think the coding goes kinda wacko with too many sblocks.  Everytime I tried to add another one (nested) the post would kind of apply them oddly.




I don't want to know do I?


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]I am assuming the "... the rumoured home of a well-connected man that supposedly lives in the Labourer's Ward..." has connections to the Praetorian that I an hunting? What do I know of this well connected man?[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]I need a Mojiin word for rainbow.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Zykovian does not seem Praetorian, and yet he fights like one.

You don't know if the man has any idea about the Praetorian you are hunting, but you hear that he has his ear in lots of affairs and were pursuing this because you lost any good leads.

How about Vhyris for Rainbow 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Does Zyk know of anyone in the area that would sell potions of the sort?  Or even nearby . . . a temple (though he's not a religous guy) whatever.

If Zyk would have have died there, I would have gone with a cleric/paladin type or a cleric/sorceror type cause it looks like this group is low on healing[/sblock]Keia!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
The Faith Ward has a bunch of places to buy such things, temples and other places.

I'm not sure that the party is necessarily super-low on healing so much as that Abdiel used his Healing Touch on a dead thing and then hadn't prepared enough healing that day considering that he is the only healer (only one CLW?  C'mon ).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

rystil

[sblock]

Unless something happens to activly interrupt, I'm going to try and tie all the violent looking women up, gagged, and remove all belongings, keeping with the theme of stashing stuff like cash or generic jewelry that isn't too obvious, and moving everything else to a pile to be sorted later. I'll use any and all belts/sashs, etc that they have on, and if there isn't enough I'll just cut strips of cloth out of sleeves/pants legs/cloaks, etc of their clothing. If a particular piece of clothing looks like it could be worth alot of money I'll avoid damaging it.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
You discover that Zykovian has brutally slaughtered the two gentlest, prettiest, and least-muscled looking of the four who were quite possibly the least able to defend themselves (Green-hair and Ruby.  That leaves only the copper-haired girl who you already tied up and the Kitty that are alive and need to be tied up.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

*Thanee...*

I am thinking you missed something that was directed at Melody in post #647
Unless I missed the response...

I tossed a dagger to you with a note impaled.... this was the dagger that was in the crimson scaled mojiin's chest...


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

Slow posting the next two days (real life gaming - woot!!).  Back full time on Monday.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Slow posting the next two days (real life gaming - woot!!).  Back full time on Monday.
> 
> Keia



 Okey dokey, have fun!


----------



## Thanee

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am thinking you missed something that was directed at Melody in post #647




That might very well be, it's easy to miss a post in this sblock mess. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee said:
			
		

> That might very well be, it's easy to miss a post in this sblock mess.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Are you calling my baby a mess?  No, she's beautiful!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Are you calling my baby a mess?  No, she's beautiful!



She might be if she wasn't covered in chocolate sheet cake…


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She might be if she wasn't covered in chocolate sheet cake…



 But she'd be so much less special and fun if the SBLOCKs weren't there


----------



## Thanee

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I tossed a dagger to you with a note impaled.... this was the dagger that was in the crimson scaled mojiin's chest...




Yeah, well...  I can't really do anything about that now. 

Melody didn't understand a word, tho she probably would have motioned the Mojiin to wait (she was just about to use the healing potions to get Zykovian and Abdiel back to consciousness and then Abdiel could explain everything).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But she'd be so much less special and fun if the SBLOCKs weren't there




Yep, a very special mess. 

The biggest "problem" for me is to find a specific post in there to look something up, because every post looks the same and there are often a dozen or more posts in between. 

The SBLOCKs for the language are cool, just the SBLOCKs for the whole posts are slightly annoying... well, once Molpe finds us, there will finally be no need for them, anymore. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But she'd be so much less special and fun if the SBLOCKs weren't there




Right, that's like saying the prom queen wouldn't be fun on prom night without her dress...  (There's still fun to be had.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thanee said:
			
		

> The SBLOCKs for the language are cool, just the SBLOCKs for the whole posts are slightly annoying... well, once Molpe finds us, there will finally be no need for them, anymore.




Well, I have no idea when that will be happening other than to say I imagine it will be later than sooner...   

The more this game goes like this I think the more it reminds me of Isida's Of Vile Darkness...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, I have no idea when that will be happening other than to say I imagine it will be later than sooner...
> 
> The more this game goes like this I think the more it reminds me of Isida's Of Vile Darkness...



 Why, what happened in that game?  Was it bad?  Anyways, I'm positive that everyone will meet up eventually at least by the convocation.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Right, that's like saying the prom queen wouldn't be fun on prom night without her dress...  (There's still fun to be had.)



 Well, isn't it more fun if she starts off with her beautiful dress on though for the dance and then takes it off later just for you?  If she came to the dance naked it would just be odd instead.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, a very special mess.
> 
> The biggest "problem" for me is to find a specific post in there to look something up, because every post looks the same and there are often a dozen or more posts in between.
> 
> The SBLOCKs for the language are cool, just the SBLOCKs for the whole posts are slightly annoying... well, once Molpe finds us, there will finally be no need for them, anymore.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Soon...soon there will be no need for the SBLOCKs over the whole post...and actually, it isn't so much that BS is behind as that you guys are, a bit, but that can't be helped because he posts really fast and you guys are only as fast as the slowest poster each day


----------



## Thanee

Two threads would probably have been better (looking at from the current position). 

Then the two totally unrelated (I suppose?) posting chains wouldn't be so heavily interleaved like this. 

Well, whatever... it's just an observation. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee said:
			
		

> Two threads would probably have been better (looking at from the current position).
> 
> Then the two totally unrelated (I suppose?) posting chains wouldn't be so heavily interleaved like this.
> 
> Well, whatever... it's just an observation.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Heehee, you are almost certainly right .  I'm a PbP newbie and so I didn't realise how long it would take the larger group to reach the point that it has 

Also, I wasn't at all sure that it would wind up with the groups forming the way they did, though I suppose I could have guessed it.

At this point, however, we are close enough that I think that keeping it together would be best.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why, what happened in that game?  Was it bad?  Anyways, I'm positive that everyone will meet up eventually at least by the convocation.




When Isida finally, and it was forced, to have a characters meet up my character died...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, isn't it more fun if she starts off with her beautiful dress on though for the dance and then takes it off later just for you?





Sure, that way I can feel naughty by trying to look down her front at what I'm not suppose to see...     (Ohhhh!  SBlock!)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thanee said:
			
		

> Two threads would probably have been better (looking at from the current position).




Yeah, I agree...  I suggested it back at about the 50 post mark.  


I'm glad we are close but don't plan anything...  Molpe could crazy Ivan still.


----------



## Thanee

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> At this point, however, we are close enough that I think that keeping it together would be best.




Of course. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> When Isida finally, and it was forced, to have a characters meet up my character died...



 Ouch!  Well I sure hope that the convocation doesn't turn out to be a bloodfest or something.  And don't worry about it being contrived.  Even if everyone just said, "Let's ignore what we're doing right now and then go to the convocation tomorrow," then everybody would meet up, if everyone gets really upset about that or something.  Not that I suggest that, of course, as it would drain the fun out of all the stuff you guys get to do now


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sure, that way I can feel naughty by trying to look down her front at what I'm not suppose to see...     (Ohhhh!  SBlock!)



 I hoping you aren't looking down my daughter's SBLOCK dress, Brother Shatterstone, or else I'll have to kick you out of the game


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree...  I suggested it back at about the 50 post mark.
> 
> 
> I'm glad we are close but don't plan anything...  Molpe could crazy Ivan still.



 I suppose she could do something totally whacko, but I highly doubt it, really.  Other than how slow some things are going, which is perfectly fine, everything is going more or less as I thought, although I wasn't sure I expected the everyone-but-Molpe group to form up so quickly or seamlessly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ouch!  Well I sure hope that the convocation doesn't turn out to be a bloodfest or something.




Well it was an all-evil party and in the end it worked out okay for my character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I hoping you aren't looking down my daughter's SBLOCK dress, Brother Shatterstone, or else I'll have to kick you out of the game




Nope, no matter how much she tempts me I've ignored her advancements...  Of course her daddy has been whispering me sweet nothing/secrets about the other side though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well it was an all-evil party and in the end it worked out okay for my character.



 Well that's good


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope, no matter how much she tempts me I've ignored her advancements...  Of course her daddy has been whispering me sweet nothing/secrets about the other side though.



 Good, then that's how it should be


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[Sblock] what language is Glamour speaking? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Oops!  I should have mentioned that its Seelie!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> Oops!  I should have mentioned that its Seelie!




 and she has no idea of currency. Wei-Han’s either rich or very foolish…[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Well they do have the concept of favours, and from previous posts she has a vague idea that people here ask for the paper things to indicate favours or something, so while Molpe may decide to buy the most expensive thing in the story, she would probably know it was rude in a favour-based system to, for instance, take lots of things all at once without offering any favour in return.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> 
> Well they do have the concept of favours, and from previous posts she has a vague idea that people here ask for the paper things to indicate favours or something, so while Molpe may decide to buy the most expensive thing in the story, she would probably know it was rude in a favour-based system to, for instance, take lots of things all at once without offering any favour in return.




True... Maybe I metagamed it but I figured that Glamour's, love the name btw, store won't pay for itself with favors and will need hard currency....  Something that Molpe has none off but that not her fault as Wei-Han took her hear and hasn't spoke a word to her since walking in the door.   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Wei-Han expects to pay through the nose.  

As for not talking, you may have noticed earlier but he is somewhat shy; his low Charisma manifests in the fact that he only does well in one-on-one quiet encounters, allowing himself to be taken along with the flow with larger groups and even ignored if that is what the other people decide to do.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Oh, and glad you like the name! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wei-Han expects to pay through the nose.




Don't tell me that!   (I would like to be surprised.  )



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for not talking, you may have noticed earlier but he is somewhat shy; his low Charisma manifests in the fact that he only does well in one-on-one quiet encounters, allowing himself to be taken along with the flow with larger groups and even ignored if that is what the other people decide to do.




I guess so...  He just seems go get lost in the shuffle and it seems like he would at least speak to Molpe in this situation. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
OK, I won't tell you then 

As for Wei-Han, if there are a bunch of people around and others are talking to each other and not him, then he usually considers himself to be interrupting unless someone talks to him first, though he will always offer advice if asked.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, I won't tell you then




Tell me what? 

vAs for Wei-Han, if there are a bunch of people around and others are talking to each other and not him, then he usually considers himself to be interrupting unless someone talks to him first, though he will always offer advice if asked.[/QUOTE]

Good!  cause "Does this dress make me look fat?" is right around the corner   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
D'oh, the deadly question!  Let's see if Wei-Han's Wisdom lets him find a good answer for that 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> [SBLOCK]
> D'oh, the deadly question!  Let's see if Wei-Han's Wisdom lets him find a good answer for that
> [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]If you want to keep moving with everyone - Zykovian will again suggest that we get some potions from the temple, then continue on the hunt while the trail is still fresh and with our newfound companions.  

Off to sleep after a long night of stressful r/l games (low levels are such fun). Now to prep my Sunday game!

Nite
Keia[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
If it looks like its down to Zyk, I'll keep that in mind, thanks...and good luck on Sunday!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Thanks.  Now I'm just hunting for a decent NPC 9th lvl evil cleric type to sic on them.  Should be fun . . . though if I don't find a quick on (not a recurring villian) I'll have to build it  - then if she survives, she will be recurring.  Nite!  Keia[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
CR 9 eh?  Well, I've gotten a lot of mileage out of an Alu-Fiend (i.e. half-succubus, which would use half-fiend and thus you'd lose out on two levels in cleric and becomes Clr7) Cleric who worships a CN goddess of lust and is really not a mean person--she's only villainous because she is desperate for her mother's love.  Not that you would probably be of any use to you, I guess.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

I'm back - excellent time had by all.  Posting full steam Monday.  Thanks Rystil!

AbM
[sblock]So are we heading to the Faith Ward to gather some potions?[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
I don't think anyone wanted to answer the "Rystil Zykovian"   Maybe they'll respond better to you 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Will do.  I'll drop a quick message[/sblock]

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Funny thing just happened:

I got a spam about Wizards from someone named Abdiel to my personal e-mail address that I don't give out to anyone on these boards!  At first I thought Eonthar hacked me until I found out it was just a spam


----------



## khavren

rystil

[sblock]

Do I know of any pawn shops in this area?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
You could probably hawk the stuff off somewhere in the Grand Bazaar, though it is getting rather late and the Bazaar is probably mostly closed--except for the secretive Black Market that always meets at night, where you can find illegal items if you are willing to pay the hefty fees.  The Merchant's Ward might have more in the way of respectable shops, but a lot of those don't really like to purchase used goods.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

As a friendly suggestion, I would recommend that we spin a Molpe thread off into a separate thread if it will be a while before we meet.  It is difficult to find posts, but only only one to two posts that are non-molpe is very frustrating to sift through. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> As a friendly suggestion, I would recommend that we spin a Molpe thread off into a separate thread if it will be a while before we meet.  It is difficult to find posts, but only only one to two posts that are non-molpe is very frustrating to sift through.
> 
> Keia



 Well with so many people asking for one, I guess we can, although I honestly never expected it to take this many posts for the first day of the game to end 
(You guys are absolutely guaranteed to meet up the day after this because Molpe is a keynote speaker at the convocation)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well with so many people asking for one, I guess we can, although I honestly never expected it to take this many posts for the first day of the game to end




It’s not my fault....



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (You guys are absolutely guaranteed to meet up the day after this because Molpe is a keynote speaker at the convocation)




If she remembers that is... 

Honesty if we're close then I would rather not have to search through another thread looking for answers...  :\  

How many more posts are we talking about RA?  50-100?   (So yeah I understand the need)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It’s not my fault....
> 
> 
> 
> If she remembers that is...
> 
> Honesty if we're close then I would rather not have to search through another thread looking for answers...  :\
> 
> How many more posts are we talking about RA?  50-100?   (So yeah I understand the need)



 I have no idea how many more posts it will be.  It really depends on the five together people and how long they take to do stuff, and it isn't anyone's fault--just the simple truth that a five-person group can only move as fast as the slowest poster


----------



## khavren

If it would speed things up, I'm willing to roll with general party decisons, so there is no need to wait for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

All Except BS:
[SBLOCK]
Sure, and thanks Khavren.  If it sounds fair, I'm going to forge ahead as soon as anybody suggests a detailed split (i.e. tell me who goes where) or non-split that is then seconded by someone else.  However, so far we haven't had that yet 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

AeM[sblock]ve made my suggestion, thinking tactically on who's healthy and who's not as well as the grouping.  [/sblock]

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

All But BS:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, I see it.  Thanks!  If someone who will be in the other group that is travelling (i.e. Thanee, Eonthar, or FreeXenon) seconds it, then I will proceed immediately 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil!

Guess I picked the wrong weekend for you to pass my post count as well!  Congrat!  Guess I'll just have to keep paying for my time as a lurker (in posts per day), course my member number isn't too bad!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil!
> 
> Guess I picked the wrong weekend for you to pass my post count as well!  Congrat!  Guess I'll just have to keep paying for my time as a lurker (in posts per day), course my member number isn't too bad!
> 
> Keia



 Heehee thanks!  Crazy Rystil strikes again, eh?


----------



## FreeXenon

I will post in a little bit.. 
Splitting up is OK...

I'm preparing to get married Friday so things this week and weekend are going ot be a bit spotty... but I should be able to post...


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I will post in a little bit..
> Splitting up is OK...
> 
> I'm preparing to get married Friday so things this week and weekend are going ot be a bit spotty... but I should be able to post...



 Getting married?  Well congratulations!  Is she a gamer?


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil
[sblock]Alire mentioned that she saw the archer kill her sister in cold blood. I am assuming at this point that we are talking about the Mojiin? It sounds like from what I have been told the goup arrived on the scene with the mojiin already dead or am I really confused? 

It sees as though the Ecomancer maybe mistaken? Am I right in my thinking?[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

Nope - she is a Belarussian   

She very understanding and wonderful!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Nope - she is a Belarussian
> 
> She very understanding and wonderful!!!



 How Minsky!


----------



## FreeXenon

Exactly... It is an interesting place and the people are very warm and wonderful...


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Mhrazhar doesn't know any of this, so keep it OOC, but Alire saw Zykovian slaughter two of her sisters, and she did know for sure that the Mojiin had previously been helpless, and also her sisters had seen Zykovian standing over the Mojiin and grasping the dagger as if he was stabbing her to death (he was actually checking it), and they told her that he murdered the Mojiin, so it is quite reasonable for her to assume this.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]what do I know about preserver s and their familiars 'feelin' the precence of the 'Jewel of Madness'?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Not a thing.  Even Abdiel didn't know anything about the fact that the eagle could do this until Zykovian cast Detect Magic and then made a DC 25 Spellcraft check to analyse the disturbance and then told the Mojiin 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]Cooool!!!

I have a feeling I am going ot saying this a lot, but

Sneaky, tricksy DM!!!  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Oh, I try! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]How about the ecomancer and blue eyes thing?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
I rolled a check for you and you didn't know either way, though I hid the result so that you would not know if this was due to a success or failure.  Makes sense though IC: as an Avenger, Mhrazhar probably doesn't like to think about Valsians who might not be Corrupted, and wouldn't care to study that sort of thing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

All But BS:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm....methinks that last post may need an answer before we proceed...truly interesting interaction going on though 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]Does any of that riddle make any sense to me or spark any thoughts?

This is only the second time that I have played a character as abraisive and direct as this... it is quite fun. I hope that Eonthar does not take my verbal lashings personally.   I am quite a nice guy. If you check out the halfling in the story hour in my sig ... thats more like me. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Yes, it seems like you are having fun, and I'm sure he knows that its not really like you irl 

As for the poem, Mhrazhar can't really see anything in it other than a thinly veiled warning to stop chasing the murderer so that she doesn't have to kill more Mojiin, as she doesn't want to do it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for the poem, Mhrazhar can't really see anything in it other than a thinly veiled warning to stop chasing the murderer so that she doesn't have to kill more Mojiin, as she doesn't want to do it.




I like that you used the female pronoun for this whole email as that is how the Mojiin see the world... or are you inadvertantly telling me the sex of the murderer.. or both..    
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Only time will tell 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

All But BS:
[SBLOCK]
As to Eonthar's question of where to meet up, I think Keia said to return to the alley with healing, so I'm going to go ahead and continue, OK?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

All But BS:
[SBLOCK]
Okay, looks like you guys had more to talk about.  I'm going to edit the part where you split up all into the post after Eonthar's and leave the other blank, okay?  Also, I will put info for you with regards to Abdiel's questions in that last post too, so reread it because it will have more info 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Eonthar... I am feeling a little bit guilty about hammering your character so much... nothing personal I assure ya


----------



## Rystil Arden

All But BS:
[SBLOCK]
Okey Dokey, I think I may have finally managed to insert the splitting up info where it really belongs.  Whew!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

Sorry, didn't see the posts until I had posted... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sorry, didn't see the posts until I had posted...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 No, quite alright.  I don't want to force anybody to get cut off by my abruptness


----------



## Eonthar

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Eonthar... I am feeling a little bit guilty about hammering your character so much... nothing personal I assure ya




No problem. I understand that it is all in character. You can trust me when I tell you that there are aspects of Abdiel's character that are very different from mine.


----------



## Eonthar

Well Rystil, I was going to ask you to please stop modifying your posts. Between my three posts, your various postings had changed everytime. Luckily I checked on this thread before giving you grief about it.

Now that it seems to be more stable, it is all good.


----------



## Eonthar

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Absolutely correct that it is the presence of the Crazan Arris. Unfortunately, The link transfer, however, mutes away the ability to pinpoint.




No problem. That is exactly what I had expected.

Moved to the OOC thread.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Well Rystil, I was going to ask you to please stop modifying your posts. Between my three posts, your various postings had changed everytime. Luckily I checked on this thread before giving you grief about it.
> 
> Now that it seems to be more stable, it is all good.



 My goal was to change the post-order so that everything went chronologically


----------



## Eonthar

Wow! I actually have managed to get three on-topic posts in a row before anybody responded.


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]Have I healed my 5 points of subdual damage... [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
You heal 1 per level per hour, which means 1 per 30 minutes, so you haven't even gotten any of them back yet :\
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil
[sblock]Silly Mojiin... healing is for adventurers!!  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Silly Mojiin... healing is for adventurers!!



 Could you SBLOCK your last two posts?  Thanks


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]Sorry!! 
Bad Mojiin! Bad!!! 
No Arris for you!   [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

Abdiel[sblock] If I get annoying let me know - there can be too much roleplaying. I do not want to taint the fun you are having. 

I do wonder what everyone has been saying and what everyone thinks about me from what you have said.    I will find it quite interesting once I learn Seelie and then everyone else will be able to hear and respond to my overzealous nature.    Then everyone can be annoyed. 

I am hoping that we will become a little more like each other as the game moves on. There is most definitely something an advantage to both of our MOA's.   [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar

FreeXenon
[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> If I get annoying let me know - there can be too much roleplaying. I do not want to taint the fun you are having.
> 
> I do wonder what everyone has been saying and what everyone thinks about me from what you have said.    I will find it quite interesting once I learn Seelie and then everyone else will be able to hear and respond to my overzealous nature.    Then everyone can be annoyed.
> 
> I am hoping that we will become a little more like each other as the game moves on. There is most definitely something an advantage to both of our MOA's.




No problem. You are not ruining my fun at all.

Ask Abdiel what he has been saying about you. Then you will find out  

MOA? What's that?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Eonthar[sblock]Mode of Operation - Ya know, I am not sure where that A came from???  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]I'm heading over to get the guards if you wnat to deal with that[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]Do you have any roleplaying tips or notes for Avengers or Mojiin in general? Do you have any comments about how I am playing Mhrazhar?  Anything that you like, dislike, find entertaining, or are looking forward to?  

Any knowledge that I would know and be helpful with things that affect me now or in the future (so I do not have to ask). General Knowledge about ecomancers, preservers, this 'Jewel of Madness', racial tendncies for Praetorians or the other PC Races? I am trying to get more of a feel for the the game environ. I am thinking the other PC's have interacted with the world more than I have and I am playing a little bit of catch up. In some ways it makes sense and is more entertaining especially with hte language barrier. 

What might have been my biggest problem in finding leads here?. At this point I am thinking language... What is the main language spoken here? Any trends that I have noticed in my hunt here? Any local news or happenings that I might have become aware of?

350 Questions.... take that Mr. Sneaky Tricksy[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
350 Answers:

Roleplaying Notes- I really enjoy your vision of Mhrazhar, and I think his interactions with Abdiel are great.  I'm looking forward to seeing how that evolves.  I think that you capture my vision of the Mojiin culture, and I would expect nothing less from the guy who chronicled all my Mojiin stuff to put in his RG post.

Knowledge- Mhrazhar doesn't really care much for Ecomancers, but he does know pretty much everything I've written about the Preservers and their role with the Mojiin, and I've told you as much about the Crazan Arris as Abdiel, unless you'd like more details about the fairytale, as I gave you a summary of that and can get more specific if you like.  As for Praetorians, you know that they tend to have metallic hair colours, wear and use high-quality metal weapons and armour, and live in a stratified society where the people are not all sisters like the Mojiin.  I also thinks being a little out of touch makes sense and is fun with the language barrier 

Language is definitely a problem in finding leads, and probably the gruff attitude doesn't endear Mhrazhar to many.  I'm thinking he has problems making friends with anyone and especially contacting the more jittery underworld people who have lots of knowledge without getting angry over sensing some Taint.  The main language is Eldish, and the trends here seem to be based on what area of the city you see.  They segregate here based on like-themed buildings, services, and people.  The most important recent news is a big influx of offworlders, but Mhrazhar doesn't know why.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock] I am soo keeping this to myself. 
I want to say "So its fair game on Tainted, Huh!" Smiling broadly while cracking knuckles.
However the comment about Heretics and Abdiels mention of it does concern me. Now I need to understand whiy we might be branded heretics... she has not responded to my previous post yet[/sblock]

Eonthar[sblock]I need you to respond to a post IC - about the Heretic thingy... It looks like it might be mighty pertinent right about now.[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar

FreeXenon:[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I need you to respond to a post IC ... It looks like it might be mighty pertinent right about now.



Sorry. It seems that I completely missed that post.    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
I had to think about why the Heretic thing was ambiguous for a second until I realised, with a laugh, that you were on the other end of a telephone game (so awesome!).  I sent a message to Melody about the Sacra, and so she told Abdiel, and then Abdiel told you, and somewhere along there it lost all the pertinent info  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

Woot! 1000 ic spoiler blocked posts!

rystil

[sblock]

I'm not sure how staggared works, assuming I make the attempt and pass out, will I then be bleeding to death? I'm guessing that her attacks went off before mine.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanks For 1000 Great IC posts guys!

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
If you try, hit or miss, you lose 1 HP and start bleeding to death.  And ya, her attacks went off before yours, as usual 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

rystil

[sblock]

My best guess on how long it should take for Zykovian to return with guards vs how long it's been and how long it will take me to bleed to death?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
*It will take you a little bit over one minute to bleed to death.  The chances of the guards arriving in that small of a window are miniscule 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

rystil

[sblock]

Hmmm, can I flee in this condition?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
You can single move without falling unconscious, but since she can double-move, you won't get away.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

rystil


[sblock]

Let's hope she would rather get her friends out while the getting is good as opposed to risking finishing me off

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
*If you want to escape from being healed, she isn't going to stop you.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil and Eonthar[sblock]Telphone Games.... Argggghh!! I am going to be really tired of them after this.... It defintely adds to the fun.   

It is quite easy to miss a post. When I finally post I have to sort thru and reference about 3 pages of posts. Oi!!   

I am thinking I might pick up Eldish as well, I am not sure yet - we will see. I would hate to blow an entire levels worth of skill points on languages.... The thought of that makes me cringe. The Munchkin in me is screaming NNNOOOOOOO!!!! Unfortunately it might be really practical. Uggh!!!

Oh, and one last thing "Rystil, Who you calling Gruff!!" *Invokes a charging smite while yelling BLOOD!!!!*   [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil and Eonthar[Sblock]I hope I do not regret what I just said to Nadia IC...   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Probably not, unless you run across some Tainted guys and then fail to be of any help catching them.  Then you'll just look like a klutz 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

Rystil

[sblock]

Hmm, perhaps I misunderstood, I got the impression that so long as I didn't take any rough activity, I would be stable. Is this incorrect? Also, if I make it out of the alley, is the area such that I'd be assisted or jumped as someone weak with nice things?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
*That's correct about the rough stuff, although Bellangere doesn't know the rules of D&D and it looks like you are badly hurt, so she wants to bandage you up before she leaves so you won't die.  The Labourer's Ward back alleys in the night are a rough place, and while the presence of your swords would usually protect you, the staggering near-dead thing probably will provoke an attack from some Labourer's Ward resident hoping for a better life.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]Tha's exactly what  I am afraid of, especially after the schooling the ecomancer handed me. 

I am talking quite the talk... In some ways I am glad that everyone cannot understand me.    This is attitudde defintely more appropriate for higher levels...  [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thanks For 1000 Great IC posts guys!




I wonder what the record for stat blocks in one thread is. We must be getting close.


----------



## Eonthar

FreeXenon and Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Telphone Games.... Argggghh!! I am going to be really tired of them after this.... It defintely adds to the fun.
> 
> I am thinking I might pick up Eldish as well, I am not sure yet - we will see. I would hate to blow an entire levels worth of skill points on languages.... The thought of that makes me cringe. The Munchkin in me is screaming NNNOOOOOOO!!!! Unfortunately it might be really practical. Uggh!!!




I know what you mean. There is at least one language, if not two that I want to learn next level. The fact that Speak Language is a cross-class skill for most classes makes it really painful. Oh well, such is the life of a gamer who is trying to turn his back on the power gamer inside. 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I hope I do not regret what I just said to Nadia IC




I don't think it will be a problem. She seems friendly enough. In the worst case, her new friend Abdiel will intervene on your behalf.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

Eonthar said:
			
		

> I wonder what the record for stat blocks in one thread is. We must be getting close.




Close to what? Filling the first ten ranks? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil and Eonthar[sblock]Even the most viscious of beast may hide under innocent exteriors. Deep inside she is really a Balor Blackguard Frenzied Berserker.... MArk my words... Fear Nadia... Fear her.   [/sblock]


----------



## khavren

Rystil

[sblock]

Everything is gone? I thought they left the two dead bodies and just took the gear?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
She took everything--that's why she had to spend a potion to wake up kitty, so they could work together to carry it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

rystil

[sblock]

Ok, just wanted to get my story straight. So two women, one half naked, carrying three bodies and 3 sets of gear, one wounded or both wounded? How long ago did they leave?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
Four bodies, as they took the crimson-scaled Mojiin as well, but otherwise correct.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

rystil 


[sblock]

How long did they leave? And how populated is this location, odds of any witnesses in the streets?

[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]YOU are a bastard!!!   [/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]I thought there were three dead (including the Mojiin) and one wounded.  One woman and the wounded one carried the bodies and everything off?  Really?

Just checking so I can call Fedowin a liar [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Little old me? :innocent:

By the way, Mhrazhar knows that Eldritch Infiltrators exist and that they can befuddle his Sense Tainted ability.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
They left about 10 minutes ago.  Not long.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
3 dead, 2 wounded, 1 wounded was awakened and the two girls each dragged off two bodies, according to Fedowin.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
OOps forgot about the people seeing it thing.  It was a dark alley at night, so very unlikely for a witness.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]All I need then is if the guards are interested in pursuing . . . I definitely can't do it alone with all of those threats   I'd be introducing a new character, the ghost of Zykovian.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
Hey, if it had Rejuvenation, you'd be set, right? You could always feed Fedowin the healing potion and do a two vs. two.  All four are wounded to the point where one hit is the end.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]What a tangled web we weave we first we learn to deceive. 
See, now you gone and ruined a perfectly good speech on wrath and retribution and your making me decide something vs a PC... Muddy the waters why don't we.... Uggh!!!   
I am thinking Sneaky Tricksy in not going ot quite cover it now....   

Now the key word you used is befuddle... confuse.. hide...    

Do I know that even if these EI's can hide their taint it does not neceessarily mean that they have a 'taint score'? From what I know of these priestly types and and the EI would I believe that she would be a Taij? Do they define Tainted differently than 'we' do? Is it possible that they are detecting that she can hide her taint and could be understandably over-reacting?

My world is pretty much Black and White. See Taij - Smite it. Today has been filled with uncertainty - we have a case of bad timing - Ecomancers attacking Preservers/Avengers - we have a wonder-seeking Preserver who trust those who can hide their taint [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]


> Do I know that even if these EI's can hide their taint it does not neceessarily mean that they have a 'taint score'?



It is true that the ability to hide the Taint does not equate to the Taint, but Nadia says they found the Taint.  They actually didn't find the ability to hide it but the Taint itself, but they know that Eldritch Infiltrators have that ability.


> Is it possible that they are detecting that she can hide her taint and could be understandably over-reacting?



No, they said they sense the Taint.


> Do they define Tainted differently than 'we' do?



It could be, all you know is  that they mentioned how Dragonlords are terribly Tainted.



> My world is pretty much Black and White. See Taij - Smite it. Today has been filled with uncertainty - we have a case of bad timing - Ecomancers attacking Preservers/Avengers - we have a wonder-seeking Preserver who trust those who can hide their taint



Sneaky Tricksy I guess?  Blame it on the GM.  Its always my fault.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]It's interesting the two difference responses to the actions of the patrol.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Totally!  Its fascinating to notice that the ex-con is the one who wants them to be more pursuant in chasing crooks 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]Are there other ways to detect Taint than just having the abiliity to detect it? I think I am sensing a conspiracy here?   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
No, that's the only way.  But higher-level people may be better able to foil misdirections that hide the Taint.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But higher-level people may be better able to foil misdirections that hide the Taint.



Meaning that higher level people that can detect taint should be able to pierce protections that attempt to hide taint? They should be significantly higher and therefore better able to detect than I. I detected for taint on the inital encounter and found none except on the dagger... So it would stand to reason that they are most likely correct...

So here we go...   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Thanee[sblock]This really sucks...   [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]We really need to give Abdiel a chance to respond - to relay my message... or for Him to tell me something. If she bolts as her (Melody's) post says when everything has caught up I will full attack her for subdual damage as I am not yet conviced of her Taij status. If she is able to run I will pursue her and continue subdual... 

I am also assuming that the strength drain has ended from Alire?

Abdiel is a bit oblivious and lacking in focus but surely she has not lost all sense of duty.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
SBLOCK last post, if you would.

Strength is back, my bad should have mentioned it.  Melody has bolted and Mhrazhar goes next before anyone else.  I wonder if he would see fleeing as a sign of guilt?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]
Assuming that we are not going to wait for Abdiel...

With my last post I said I moved into melee range. (I was thinking between her and the door)
Do I get an attack of opportunity? If so I take it for subdual.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
You didn't get to do that first because you lost initiative to Melody, even though the post may have been first
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Just to make sure, that you know what Melody is doing exactly... she either runs (120 ft.), if possible, or, if she has to turn a corner, she will just double move. In any way, she will move to protect herself from being charged (either too far away or around a corner), while covering the most distance possible.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
*She had to turn a corner to get out of the sanctum without hitting a pillar, so no running until next round.  Still, though she is well outside charging range from the pink-haired girl or the two new people.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Oh, and by the way, Melody turned a corner to exit the room, so there is no perfect straight line for a charge right now, just in case.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]good to know as I was about to do that... I should have no problem catching her with a movement of 40' 

So here we go..[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Ok, she'll just make sure, that there is no straight path to her from *anyone* (right now, she makes no difference, too hectic too differentiate). Though, that pillar will be in the way then, anyways.

Hmm... so, what character am I going to play next? [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
The pillar is not in the way because you made a double move circling it a bit and now you have a straight shot to the door.  I'm guessing you realise that if you make it outside, it becomes an international act of treason for them to pursue you, right?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]







> The pillar is not in the way because you made a double move circling it a bit and now you have a straight shot to the door.




Well, I have no map, so can't give you any more accurate description than the above.

But as noted in the first IC post after the 'incident', fleeing was her first thought and she certainly wouldn't maneuver herself into a position from where it's not very likely to happen. 

Just try to keep that in mind. 



> I'm guessing you realise that if you make it outside, it becomes an international act of treason for them to pursue you, right?




Yes, that is why she wants outside... they have no power there. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Aye, and she chose the best route.  One round of running top-speed will put her a single move from the exit now 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Ok, so she will try to run outside then.

Just in case you need anything after that, since I will be asleep soon...

She will try to find some winding lanes where she might be able to cast a _Ghost Sound_ to lead any pursuers into a wrong direction (i.e. turn left into a T-junction, immediately turn right and hide around the corner, cast _Ghost Sound_ with footsteps the other way and around the next corner, then quickly move away silently),
or otherwise run towards the next guard station or patrol and explain them what happened. Whatever is closer according to what Melody knows. If all things fail, she can still try a _Color Spray_ (should be two 1st level slots left from her six).[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
OK, sounds like a good plan!  You may want to make a post answering Abdiel now so he can help you get out of this pickle 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

AFK for a few hours guys, sorry, I know we were in the middle of stuff on all sides


----------



## Thanee

I'll be going to bed, anyways. Good night! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'll be going to bed, anyways. Good night!




Good night, Thanee.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> AFK for a few hours guys, sorry, I know we were in the middle of stuff on all sides



Yay! your back!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yay! your back!



 Yikes, BS made his spot check!  ::Hidess Again::


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes, BS made his spot check!  ::Hidess Again::




  Its not that hard to find people on the board if you know where, how, and have the moderator powers to look.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Its not that hard to find people on the board if you know where, how, and have the moderator powers to look.



 Curses!  I have to use the less-efficient method of looking at Last-Seen and guessing


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Count on Zykovian using one of the healings for himself, hopefully a good heal of 13-14 points or so  and the other on Fedowin.  Hopefully he's got some loose change somewhere.

Nite! Back around 9:30 EST.[/sblock]
Keia!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Aye Aye!  G'night!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Curses!  I have to use the less-efficient method of looking at Last-Seen and guessing



Or use the buddy list.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Or use the buddy list.



 Oh, I totally forgot about the existence of that.  I should put all my PCs on a Buddy List


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]







> Mhrazhar's Opportunity Attack Roll 8 + 6 = 14, Miss
> High Priestess's Ranged Touch Attack Roll 3 + 9 = 12, Miss




Melody has no Dex bonus to AC while running, I think.
But she would enjoy cover against the HP's attack, most probably, with the two Mojiin behind her.

BTW, the HP's healing spell should have closed her remaining wounds already, or not?
The moment the HP touched her, the spell would have taken effect.

So, she probably can sustain that one hit from Mhrazhar. 

He is doing lethal damage, right? We will have some serious problems working together in future, if this should work out somehow... [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]Okay looks like I made several mistakes:

A) Yup, you got all your hit points back.
B) He should have taken another -4 because he was indeed doing subdual
C) You're right that she lost her Dex bonus. This is the first time ever that somebody used a Run action in combat with me instead of a double-move in hundreds of combat 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]No problem. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Yes, it was definitely a problem, and so I fixed it 

The newest edits have you healing up to full and then taking ten damage from the spell.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]That High Priestess must be pretty quick, if she only needs a single move to get out of the room (with that pillar in the way ), or not? Well, I guess, I just can't really imagine how that room might look like. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
The Pillars (marked by P) are not really a problem unless you need a straight line and are heading just out of the door. Note: CODE tags hate me so this is not to scale 

Also, she got two single moves. One each round.



		Code:
	

------------D-----------D| -----------
					   | |		
				 Mh A   | | GI
E M   P	P	P	P	D | Sanctum
						 | |	N
					HP | |
------------D-----------D| -----------

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Right, she could move last round, too.  Well, even if she could not take a clear shot now, she could simply ready on the exit, I guess.  I was merely wondering, since the struck me as pretty odd.

In case I'm not around (might be): Melody will withdraw 60 ft. through the exit and around the corner (but not along the wall) on her next turn; heading towards the next guard station supposedly, or a temple, that is actually helpful (best one that doesn't like the Sacra much). [/SBLOCK]

BTW, you maybe want to link to the new OOC thread in the IC. Just noticed, it only points to the old one (best link to both). Not that it is hard to find or anything, but that's just convenient. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee said:
			
		

> Rystil:
> 
> [SBLOCK]Right, she could move last round, too.  Well, even if she could not take a clear shot now, she could simply ready on the exit, I guess.  I was merely wondering, since the struck me as pretty odd.
> 
> In case I'm not around (might be): Melody will withdraw 60 ft. through the exit and around the corner (but not along the wall) on her next turn; heading towards the next guard station supposedly, or a temple, that is actually helpful (best one that doesn't like the Sacra much). [/SBLOCK]
> 
> BTW, you maybe want to link to the new OOC thread in the IC. Just noticed, it only points to the old one (best link to both). Not that it is hard to find or anything, but that's just convenient.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Ah, that's true and so does my sig


----------



## Keia

Any interesting note:

of the 1168 posts/replies to the Destiny's Tears, 352 are BS's and an equal number of replies to said comments makes up 700+ of the 1168 comments thus far.  

That's a solo game within a game 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Any interesting note:
> 
> of the 1168 posts/replies to the Destiny's Tears, 352 are BS's and an equal number of replies to said comments makes up 700+ of the 1168 comments thus far.
> 
> That's a solo game within a game
> 
> Keia



 So 1/3 Rystil 1/3 BS 1/3 Everyone else?  

Sorry for how long its taking to finish the Prologue guys.  But its not all my fault.  The others found "it" Keia, but then they continued past to get healing


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sorry for how long its taking to finish the Prologue guys.  But its not all my fault.  The others found "it" Keia, but then they continued past to get healing




Well, we did need healing . . . <sigh>  this town's tough! 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Well, we did need healing . . . <sigh>  this town's tough!
> 
> Keia



 You should see what happened to them when they went for healing!


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Ya know, I thought something might happen with us.  That's why I decided to go with higher cost but no questions.  More expensive in the short term - but hopefully not in the long term.

Keia[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
I said to them: "Temple A is free healing for everyone except for people whom they consider heretics and Tainted--and you're not sure if this applies to you--whom they capture and try to redeem, and Temple B (Praetorians) is pricy but no questions asked.

They chose Temple A 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar

Keia said:
			
		

> Well, we did need healing . . . <sigh>  this town's tough!




I think Rystil meant Melody, Mhrazhar and Abdiel. We have had no luck at all with getting healing. In fact, I think we currently have less hit points than we started trying to get healing with.


----------



## Keia

And I'm about healed . . . now if I can come up with a couple more gold . . . 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
Do you have any money you want to use to help pay for your own healing?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

rystil

[sblock]

I'll use the pouch of coin I took from the one girl, and I'll make up any shortfall of zykovian's, I have to get caught up on the days posting for IC

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
*Sure thing, want to send an IC post to Zykovian where you give him the 75 credits?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

rystil

[sblock]

I'm a touch turned around, would the 75 cover healing him and me or just him? And do I have enough to get me healed?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
As Zykovian commented, its 150 credits per healing.  He already had himself healed, and he does not have enough money to pay for you
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]I don't know how wounded Fedowin is, I'll let him make any arrangements for further healing - but I'll translate for him.  Is the templar low ranking, (just curious if you rolled base minimum on Fedowin for the CLW).  Was hoping to get out of there tonight but it doesn't look good.[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
He is not that high level because otherwise it would cost you more 
I'd be glad to help you guys get out tonight, though the others are still stuck too waiting for FreeXenon.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil:[SBLOCK]Depends on whether Khavren is able to get another healing (or if he comes online tonight yet).  I may spend half the night learning a new game   Archons, huh? [/SBLOCK]
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Heehee, yup, those are the highest ranking Praetorians. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

I'm going to have spotty net connection for the next 4 days, so you can just assume I'll follow along in general

rystil

[sblock]

Basic RP notes: Flirt with women/condescend to them, never admit that I've been trying to get to the jewel before them, instead claim I've just been following to protect melody from trouble, if we meet the rosethorns make a comment along the lines of "Ah, you must be an oracle, tell me more of what my future holds!" and flirt/threaten from there. Once we are all together again, mention the tattoos and how the live ones glowed. be a little greedy, need money to get my own ship after all! If we get the jewel, argue for selling it, but willing to be persuaded by flirting women.

[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar

*Where is everybody?*

Wow. It is really quiet today.

Where is everybody?

Am I all alone here?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
Roger that.  Good luck with you RL stuff 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Wow. It is really quiet today.
> 
> Where is everybody?
> 
> Am I all alone here?



I'm here! See? Wheeee!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm here! See? Wheeee!



I''m here too!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I''m here too!



 And we all know that means trouble


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And we all know that means trouble




In very scary and profound ways too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar:
[SBLOCK]
Yeah, I'm not really sure about what Mhrazhar is doing either...
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

I'm also around every now and then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'm also around every now and then.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Yup, so the only one not around is FreeXenon, who is getting married, which is somewhat unfortunate since I need to know if Mhrazhar wishes to continue "the chase" after leaving "the building."


----------



## Thanee

We'll just have to wait then, I guess. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]I missed that Khavren would be gone for a few days otherwise I wouldn't have asked him a question.  I assume he would agree so that he got healing and could confront the thorns but I guess that's up to you now[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Keia

Oh,  I'm here too!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
He authorised me to make some decisions, and I say that sounds fine 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

I'm Back...
 
Thanee[sblock]Way to keep saving... Awesome...   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Congratulations on your marriage!  Anyways, I need to know if Mhrazhar continued to chase Melody after the Sacra gave up when she got out of the cathedral.  If not, then don't read that one post of mine that says maybe Mhrazhar or the follow-up of Keia's
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]I have been the process of posting - I will pursue her... I am hoping that with her existing damage it will be easy to knock her out and take care of her. My Detect Corruption may not work on her, but I am pretty sure that nothing can be done to hide from the Smiting, If feel that Nemeis judges her as Taij because I can smite her then I may have to deal with her. If Smite does not work then the Church are bunch of crazed zealots and dot not define Taint as we of Arris do...  and therefore their judgement is false and not to be respected   

How does that sound?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Sounds fair to me
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Though of course-

Deep Cover: If the Eldritch Infiltrator succeeds on a Disguise check opposed to the Caster Level 
check of any spell or effect, the spell or effect treats the Eldritch Infiltrator as if they actually were the person
they invented (or copied) with their current cover identity.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Sorry to keep coming up with these but problem #2 is that you used up your only Smite for the day on Alire
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK]used up your only Smite for the day on Alire




Yup, I know, so we will have to keep her bound until judgement can be passed (i.e. the next day). I am expecting her to not be tainted as a PC...    If she is captured I can give a speech and (fail to) smite her and all will be good. She will have earned my trust and a little more trust to Abdiel's choice in companions. Assuming, of course,  Melody is cooperative.... Here's to hoping.... Otherwise Mhrazhar is really going to ruin things... which of course I really do not want. A good thing is if things go as I am kind of hoping... Melody will have earned some of my respect and if anyone wants to go afte he and say she's tainted they will have to deal with me, for Nemesis has already passed judgement and that is all that matters. I will protect her from hunters and so on....[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Hmmm...Here's to hoping that someone convinces Mhrazhar to wait on judgment, since that thief may be gone by the next day 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia, could you add Mhrazhar to the list of who can read your last post?

And FreeXenon, I guess it goes without saying but you can read it


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...Here's to hoping that someone convinces Mhrazhar to wait on judgment, since that thief may be gone by the next day




Mhrazhar can wait... In the class description it is mentioned "show mercy to the innocent and none to the guilty" Destroying those who deserve it is very important to Mhrazhar. Doling out justice where judgment has been determined, and here, as far as I can tell, I do not know what Nemesis' judgement is and he does not wat to destroy someone that is innocent. 

From what you said she might be able to hide from my Smite ability... My character is thinking that it is not so possible... Detection is one thing.. Smiting is another - unless I know otherwise.    I will determine a specific course of action once she is subdued. So, if she Tainted and is able to 'hide' from smiting she will be safe for a while until I am able to ascertain otherwise.

Sneaky, Tricksy DM!   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Your character does not know that she can hide from the Smite ability.  He was lucky (or maybe metagame unlucky) to know the other part 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your character does not know that she can hide from the Smite ability.  He was lucky (or maybe metagame unlucky) to know the other part




Is suppose you are right... From metagame perspective they are very different abilities... As far as the rule as I understand them it is not possible to hide from this. Hmmm...  Separation of Player and Character Knowlege and not metagaming...

Something like this would manifest IC as I gain experience in Smiting and Detecting I would think that knowing that it is possible to hide from detection that a delineation would have be made that Smiting is always a good way to find out or more reliable method of determining Nemsis' judgement. Is quite a bit more ineffecient due to the once a day thing.... 

However, this really depends on how good the training is. I found out from the first encounter that Alire was not Tainted even though swas was an accursed Valsian. Nemesis' judment was passed even though her specific status was not known (through detection).

I guess I am hoping as a character and as a player that this thought is correct. It will make for a great rolplaying moment... building tension and so on.... especially with the language barrier... [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Interesting thoughts.  It is certainly true that the ability to hide from Smite requires a higher level in Eldritch Infiltrator than the one that masks a faint aura of Taint.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Keia, could you add Mhrazhar to the list of who can read your last post?
> 
> And FreeXenon, I guess it goes without saying but you can read it



I added Melody as well, thinking that if Mhrazhar can hear it and he's in front of her, that she can as well.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I added Melody as well, thinking that if Mhrazhar can hear it and he's in front of her, that she can as well.
> 
> Keia



 Aye, although since she can't understand High Praetorian and wasn't the one being directly addressed, it wasn't quite as crucial


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon: Just making sure you know to check Keia's last IC post, where Zykovian addresses Mhrazhar in High Praetorian


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> FreeXenon: Just making sure you know to check Keia's last IC post, where Zykovian addresses Mhrazhar in High Praetorian




Yup - got it - almost done with the reply post...


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Yup - got it - almost done with the reply post...



 Okey dokey.  Just making sure you didn't miss it, since I don't want to make Thanee and Keia wait too much more if I can possibly avert it by being annoying in the OOC Thread


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Mhrazhar notices that Zykovian and the Rowaini man have been mostly healed.  Then again, when the Mojiin last left them, the Rowaini man had no wounds at all, so they must have seen a bit of fighting as well.*



Being the wrath and vengence of a dying planet and its people is not easy otherwise everyone would do it.   
Punishing the guilty is imperative, but so is self preservation so that I may continue the hunt. If they do not cooperate then I will wait for Abdiel to arrive and then I will tell him my plan. I am sure that he will understand. If he has any confidence in his companions then this should not be a real problem.   If Melody tries to escape from the party I will pursue her...[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Understood.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]I love my 'Yes, yes . . . whatever' post  Zykovian wouldn't have spent so much money on this pursuit if he intended to wait even the evening.  For if that was the case we would have all retreated to the inn, beat Abdiel to memorize some healing (the mojiin should look into the spontaneous healing feat in Complete Divine) and headed out all togeth in earnest.  Instead we split up (which I hate) and lost most everything we had gained.  If someone gets in the way of this now . . . .<sigh> it will be interesting![/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Heehee, yes its pretty funny 

I believe FreeXenon says that Mhrazhar is willing to continue the hunt for the jewel now as long as it is clear that he gets to try to judge Melody (as he mentioned to Zykovian) some time tomorrow when he gets the ability to do so back.

Oh, and I agree that memorising only one healing spell was pretty darn silly on Abdiel's part 

Oh, and you did gain the fact that the Sacra healed Abdiel and Melody to full for free (but then beat Melody back down to 3 or something)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and you did gain the fact that the Sacra healed Abdiel and Melody to full for free (but then beat Melody back down to 3 or something)



'One step forward . . . '  Guess we wait for Thanee and Eonthar, then?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Sounds like a plan...such bad timing, they were both on yesterday when FreeXenon wasn't :\
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Just a heads up, by I'm playing with my RL group today starting soon, so I may not be on for quite a while (or I may--they're often late).


----------



## Keia

Rystil:[sblock]And I'm free now, but family time is coming in a couple hours.  How about gladiator?  OR I can work on my martial artist.[/sblock]

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon

Have fun.   
AbM[sblock]I think we need to wait for Thanee and Eonthar before we post more anyhow.
Having Eonthar's presence and input will be crucial in this very moment.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
I am *super* sorry about the Gladiator.  I totally forgot to change the order and put it first, and now I didn't finish it yet either (although it technically is not "due" until Sunday).  Sumimasen!  Desole!  Estoy apesadumbrado!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just a heads up, by I'm playing with my RL group today starting soon, so I may not be on for quite a while (or I may--they're often late).



NOOOOOOO! 

Have fun.


----------



## FreeXenon

I have my next post basically ready, but I am going to wait. I might post tomorrow... but it might not be until Tuesday as a close friend is leaving the country for a very long time on Monday.


----------



## Keia

Rystil: [SBLOCK]
Yes, yes . . . grieved . . . desolate . . . I understand <sigh> Artists!   Back to work . . . and enjoy your game![/SBLOCK]Keia


----------



## Keia

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I have my next post basically ready, but I am going to wait. I might post tomorrow... but it might not be until Tuesday as a close friend is leaving the country for a very long time on Monday.



E-mail it to Rystil so he can use it early if he needs to! 
Keia


----------



## FreeXenon

Good Idea!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOO!
> 
> Have fun.



 I will have fun--I get to play Rystil Arden!  Hurray!!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I will have fun--I get to play Rystil Arden!  Hurray!!!!




Cool.


----------



## FreeXenon

What's his email address? I know I have sent him an email but cannot find it!   
Mine is freexenon at gmail.com


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> What's his email address? I know I have sent him an email but cannot find it!
> Mine is freexenon at gmail.com



 His e-mail is %RystilArden%@%hotmail.com%

without the %%%%


----------



## Rystil Arden

He has it turned off, but he still gives out his slow e-mail to everyone.  Just not the one that autochecks every minute, even in the middle of RL D&D


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He has it turned off, but he still gives out his slow e-mail to everyone.




I can't give that one away it’s turned off in your profile.  Oh wait you changed your address in your profile didn't you?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I can't give that one away it’s turned off in your profile.  Oh wait you changed your address in your profile didn't you?



 No, the one that has always been in my profile is the one you are using now, my @mit.edu one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, the one that has always been in my profile is the one you are using now, my @mit.edu one.



Oh yeah you’re right:



			
				first email said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone,
> 
> I guess the e-mail to my other address just goes to remind me that you're a
> mod, since I've disabled e-mail for most people.




You done updating the IC thread for now?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh yeah you’re right:
> 
> 
> 
> You done updating the IC thread for now?



 2/3 of the people are here.  I'm typing while talking to them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 2/3 of the people are here.  I'm typing while talking to them.



Are you going to play that way also?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are you going to play that way also?



 Its possible but unlikely...I usually GM and playing uses less concentration right?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its possible but unlikely...I usually GM and playing uses less concentration right?



That really all depends upon the DM/GMs style.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That really all depends upon the DM/GMs style.



 He's usually a PC in my campaign, so I have no clue


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's usually a PC in my campaign, so I have no clue




Ahhh I see.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh I see.



 Yes, and he likes to talk about KOTOR.  He is doing it now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh I see.



 Also, my character starts out dead.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, my character starts out dead.



So . . . a slow . . . start. 
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> So . . . a slow . . . start.
> Keia



 He was killed as an apprentice by a housecat


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, and he likes to talk about KOTOR.  He is doing it now.



Lets not go there...  Malak kicked my beeping ass twice yesterday or the day before that...  I have to backtrack and get restocked.  I’m not a happy campier.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He was killed as an apprentice by a housecat



Ummm . . . cats are dangerous . . . yup . . . sorta

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

History: Rystil Arden was a precocious and opinionated young man who hoped to use his charisma and intelligence to become a successful merchant.  However, when his young fiancée committed suicide, he became obsessed with the study of psychology and decided that he must put his keen mind to use as an enchanter.  He managed to convince a local wizard to take him as an apprentice, but he quickly chafed at his master's incessant rules, such as starting with cantrips and working up.  Convinced that he was learning nothing about the mind, he decided that he could gain power faster if he made a pact with an eladrin, so he stole a scroll and set out to cast the summons.  Unfortunately, he made a miscalculation and summoned a fiendish housecat by mistake.  Slain by the feline...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Ummm . . . cats are dangerous . . . yup . . . sorta
> 
> Keia



 When you have 8 Strength, 10 Dex, and 14 Con with 6 HP...yes they are


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> When you have 8 Strength, 10 Dex, and 14 Con with 6 HP...yes they are



Friend of mine . . .yeah a friend . . . was killed by a monkey with a coconut . . . dangerous things those coconuts. Much too long a story to go into, though the player's friends never let the player forget it. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> History: Rystil Arden was a precocious and opinionated young man...




That's such a stretch for you isn't it?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's such a stretch for you isn't it?



 Well this is not me:

Personality: Rystil is a happy-go-lucky kind of guy, and he despises those who attempt to impose authority over him almost as much as he hates people who cause harm to others.  He does his best to thwart nefarious plots that he discovers, which sometimes requires him to report something out of his league to the authorities, but he only does so as a last resort.  This is partially due to the fact that he hopes to keep a low profile with authorities.  He enjoys using his Attraction and Charm powers on pretty girls, as well as possessing the bodies of men and wearing them for a while, usually trying to leave the man in Rystil's opinion of a better circumstance before he leaves for his next body.  However, this hobby of Rystil's is highly illegal in almost any society, a fact about which Rystil could not care less.  Rystil is a fiercely loyal ally and a true friend, but he tends to hold grudges against those who cross him or those attempt to lord over him or his allies.  If left alone, Rystil would like nothing more than to drift along through bodies, enjoying the pleasures of life with his friends and lovers and righting wrongs.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's such a stretch for you isn't it?



Besides, why do you think I picked him as my avatar?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Friend of mine . . .yeah a friend . . . was killed by a monkey with a coconut . . . dangerous things those coconuts. Much too long a story to go into, though the player's friends never let the player forget it.
> 
> Keia



 Well, I made up the death to housecat in my history, it never really happened.  But I did playtest him against 3 housecats at level 3 and he lost 75% of the time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well this is not me:




No its not. 

I see your character is going to stay dead for sometime. (Or at least a ghost.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No its not.
> 
> I see your character is going to stay dead for sometime. (Or at least a ghost.)



 Booo!  I've always said that I'm an eidolon


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Booo!  I've always said that I'm an eidolon




Ahhh.  I see.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh.  I see.



 Indeed.  I hope the GM makes Rystil's fiancee into a ghost NPC who we encounter or something


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Indeed.  I hope the GM makes Rystil's fiancee into a ghost NPC who we encounter or something




Yeah, and she committed suicide by acid and is horrible scarred but still very much in love.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, and she committed suicide by acid and is horrible scarred but still very much in love.



 Or she could be the campaign villain!  Always good roleplaying.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or she could be the campaign villain!  Always good roleplaying.



My idea would lead to good roleplaying also mister attraction.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> My idea would lead to good roleplaying also mister attraction.



 No, yours is easily solved.  Rystil has enough GP to have her Resurrected all pretty again because I bought nothing


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, yours is easily solved.  Rystil has enough GP to have her Resurrected all pretty again because I bought nothing



Easily enough to house rule that one can't come back after a suicide…  Remember the spirit has to want to return and she would have given up that right once already.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Easily enough to house rule that one can't come back after a suicide…  Remember the spirit has to want to return and she would have given up that right once already.



 Well, if Rystil convinces her to accept it, then the spirit definitely wants to return


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, if Rystil convinces her to accept it, then the spirit definitely wants to return




You should read my whole post before you reply.  

Honesty committing suicide isn’t something to be taken lightly.  I would house rule it that one cannot change their mind after committing suicide and it would take a miracle to restore them to life.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You should read my whole post before you reply.
> 
> Honesty committing suicide isn’t something to be taken lightly.  I would house rule it that one cannot change their mind after committing suicide and it would take a miracle to restore them to life.



 Well, in Ghostwalk, people routinely commit suicide and then Raise Dead to switch between ghost and human, so I don't think that rule would fit 

By the way, the other two guys just had a TPK.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, in Ghostwalk, people routinely commit suicide and then Raise Dead to switch between ghost and human, so I don't think that rule would fit




Are you playing in Ghostwalk?  I have the rules but there not very good.  (Monte Cook being overrated, yet, again.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By the way, the other two guys just had a TPK.




I hope you are playing in ghostwalk then.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are you playing in Ghostwalk?  I have the rules but there not very good.  (Monte Cook being overrated, yet, again.)
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are playing in ghostwalk then.



 I like the Ghostwalk rules--it lets Rystil possess people at low levels and have no ECL!  Monte Cook has been a pretty good inspiration for me, maybe one of the top five designers who wrote advice that inspired me to be a better GM imo.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I like the Ghostwalk rules--it lets Rystil possess people at low levels and have no ECL!




To many issues with orginzation, a force balance mechinics by making ghost go away if there ghost levels are more than there normal class level...

Also some sort of orginzation to the book would be nice.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Monte Cook has been a pretty good inspiration for me, maybe one of the top five designers who wrote advice that inspired me to be a better GM imo.




I've read his advice it’s not bad, and I know many find it useful, but the two biggest WotC 3rd edition books both have his name on them.  Ghostwalk and Book of Vile Darkness.  (which wasn't all that dark.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> To many issues with orginzation, a force balance mechinics by making ghost go away if there ghost levels are more than there normal class level...
> 
> Also some sort of orginzation to the book would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I've read his advice it’s not bad, and I know many find it useful, but the two biggest WotC 3rd edition books both have his name on them.  Ghostwalk and Book of Vile Darkness.  (which wasn't all that dark.)



 and the DMG 

Besides, when he got to write his own stuff, like Book of Eldritch Might and Arcana Unearthed, it was pretty sweet.


----------



## Rystil Arden

FYI, they finally found my character in Manifest, so bye-bye for a bit


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> and the DMG




yet they their making a DMG II...  I guess he didn't do it right the first time.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Besides, when he got to write his own stuff, like Book of Eldritch Might and Arcana Unearthed, it was pretty sweet.




I own them, at least the complete book of Eldritch Might didn't get a very good update to 3.5.  How can one of the guys who made it mess it up that badly?  (I do like his variant Bard.)  and AU is okay...  I like some of the ideas but I think UA is better for its many variants.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> FYI, they finally found my character in Manifest, so bye-bye for a bit



I feel so abandoned.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I feel so abandoned.



 Awwww...poor BS


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Awwww...poor BS




Yeah...  I guess I'll have to clean my room now.


----------



## Keia

Rytil Only[sblock] "Yes, Zykovian, that's it - taunt the roaring dragon man . . . even if it is the truth" 

Sometimes Zykovian just gets in over his head.  He's probably running the numbers right now . . . 

_'If I walk away, I'm down about 750 gp with no shot at the bounty . . . but I've still got my life.  But I could recover a legendary gem, help save a planet, save the girl, make a good bounty and a better name for myself, get off this planet and find a murderer.'_  

<sigh> what a complex guy . . . with a soft heart.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

Keia[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “All you’ve proven to me is that you’re a pompous wind-bag and that you’re hard of hearing. You should listen – we’re going after the gem now, you can come along and help your friend, and do your judging crap tomorrow, or you can lay there in a heap, ruining any chance we have of recovering the Crazan Arris – it’s your choice."



 That was awesome!!   [/sblock]


----------



## Keia

FreeXenon[sblock]Thanks!  I struggled over that for a while.  Glad you liked it - now to see what happens![/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
And at least when he charges you in rage, you get an AoO 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil:[SBLOCK]Plus my readied action - if I have a sneaky GM[/SBLOCK]
Keia


----------



## Eonthar

Rystil,
[SBLOCK]
Could I get answers to the questions that I asked in post 1311 of the IC thread. Without these, I cannot continue my discussion with Mhrazhar.

Thanks.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar:
[SBLOCK]
Désolé, would you believe I was in the middle of typing it when you sent this? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Désolé, would you believe I was in the middle of typing it when you sent this?



No problem. Yeah, I can believe that.  

Is there a visual effect to Smiting someone? Would it be very different from the effect of Laying on Hands? Do I think that Mhrazhar would be able to tell the difference?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar:
[SBLOCK]
You just make an attack with the force of Arris behind it.  The only way Mhrazhar could notice is if he sensed your motive and saw that you weren't smiting with your whole heart
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]An accord has been reached and I will honor it. I will let her pass. I am trusting Abdiel. I do not think that she is tainted. So we shall see what happens. I can feel the tension.   
The suspense is killing me..[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]Can we use the Smite Corrupted ability without damaging someone? IC you have described the Smiting experience and I am hoping that we can 'create' this alternate use for the Smiting abilitiy.   What do ya think??   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
You can Smite for subdual, if that is what you mean 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]Reeally!! Cool! That will work!!   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]
Glad to be of service!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Who are we waiting on in the AbM group? Just checking to see if we can forge ahead . . . [/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*Assuming Abdiel tells Mhrazhar what Melody said and everybody is OK with her answer, methinks nobody.  You should be OK to continue *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

And I'm back! And wow, only 5 pages in the OOC thread! I'm amazed, did other people take breaks too? Course, I haven' t looking in the IC thread yet....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

khavren said:
			
		

> And I'm back! And wow, only 5 pages in the OOC thread! I'm amazed, did other people take breaks too? Course, I haven' t looking in the IC thread yet....




I really post in the OOC thread... I just shoot an email to RA.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I really post in the OOC thread... I just shoot an email to RA.



 Yup, he's very sneaky   If he did post here, I'd be on Page 1 of the Postcount from answering them


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren, fix your sblock within the sblock


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, he's very sneaky   If he did post here, I'd be on Page 1 of the Postcount from answering them





Would you?  I can count them when I get home...  but not right now but I sort of doubt it.  How many more post do you need for the front page anyhow?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Would you?  I can count them when I get home...  but not right now but I sort of doubt it.  How many more post do you need for the front page anyhow?



 Well, perhaps an exaggeration, but I need like 400 more posts.  Remember to count the e-mails to my hotmail address too.  Does your mail server keep them all?  Mine does, but it doesn't count them


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, perhaps an exaggeration, but I need like 400 more posts.  Remember to count the e-mails to my hotmail address too.  Does your mail server keep them all?  Mine does, but it doesn't count them




I use MS outlook at home so its on my hard drive.


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil [sblock] *Corrupted*
I have been talking a lot of smack about crushing all that are 'Corrupted' without having a clear definition on what 'Corrupted' means. Could I have a more clear defintion of what being 'Corrupted' entails and who would qualify? How sensitive is my Detect Corruption ability and by the laws of my order and common sense, am I right to crush all that are classified as 'corrupted'? Detect Evil will pick up someone of evil alignment and so a typical (LG) Paladin cannot just run around and kill everyone that is evil. Everyone that is evil does no necessarily need to die. Will I have to filter my Detect Corrupted as a normal paladin does due to so much background noise or can I reliably follow the detect and destroy methodology? I would like to know this from a in-character and meta-game perspective.

*Detect and Destroy*
As you can tell I am playing this LN Paladin-type  as to how the typical (LG) Paladin is played (incorrectly) - If it is labeled 'evil' then it must be destroyed. Lawful Good Paladins have the 'Good' portion which normally believes in redemption and cares about what is best for the common good, where as lawful neutral tends to care for how something effects a common focus. (Most of my views as far as how neutrality should be played comes from the 2E Druids Handbook [which rocked the hizzouse, BTW].) My focus is nature/Arris/Corruption. I believe that a LN Paladin (Avenger) cares only for the laws and tradition as set forth by the focus - I think you can really see this in my posts, especially my last post.  If you are 'Corrupted' then you must be destroyed. There are not questions, no baragaining - judgement has been passed and so will the sentencing. We care for justice and the preservation of Arris - punishing those who deserve and leaving those alone who do not.

Am I playing this well? Anyway to improve? Am I wrong? Recommendations or things to keep in mind? I do not want to get the party into a whole lot of mindless trouble by being a 'Detect and Destroy' robot... 

"Help me Obi-wan. Your my only hope!"  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Detect Corruption detects certain evil creatures like evil outsiders as well as mainly detecting things with a Taint score.  You get a Taint score from being exposed to the Shadowtaint of Lara Kai or by destroying Arris.  But...a Taint score can be slowly removed by meditating in a natural area of wilderness.  So this might lead to a strange scenario where a totally evil Dragonlord meditates for a long time and removes his Taint so that he won't detect as strongly Tainted, but he plans on destroying Arris more ASAP...but wouldn't Mhrazhar still want him dead?  Also, there are some people who get slightly Tainted but don't really mean it and then work off the Taint as soon as they can.  In general, a Strong or Overwhelming aura of Taint can be construed as "Autokill Mode Activate!" but a Faint aura might leave something open for consideration.  It is up to you though because there are many Avengers who are verging on becoming Hatesowers who will kill anything that walks and has even a Lingering Aura of Taint from being Tainted in the past, and then there are the Hatesowers themselves who slaughter every Valsian they see, even children who have never harmed Arris.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock] Who is  'Lara Kai'?


			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> a Strong or Overwhelming aura of Taint can be construed as "Autokill Mode Activate!" but a Faint aura might leave something open for consideration



 That is kind of what I was expecting...



			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> So this might lead to a strange scenario where a totally evil Dragonlord meditates for a long time and removes his Taint so that he won't detect as strongly Tainted, but he plans on destroying Arris more ASAP...but wouldn't Mhrazhar still want him dead?



Is there any way we could work in an ability like in the movie 'The Crow' to see every step along the path to Corruption so that I may pass judgment. Especially in your Dragon Lord meditating so that he can remove the taint score and then unleash his unholy spells across the land. Being able to do so would be horribly cinematic.  



			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> It is up to you though because there are many Avengers who are verging on becoming Hatesowers who will kill anything that walks and has even a Lingering Aura of Taint from being Tainted in the past, and then there are the Hatesowers themselves who slaughter every Valsian they see, even children who have never harmed Arris.



Very interesting...   

I am thinking that Mhrazhar will find the afore mentioned Hatesowers an abomination and having rotted from the inside out. Corrupted and redemption is not possible as they have strayed far from the true path. They have lost touch with Arris and have been fully consumed by the wrathfull nature of Nemesis.

"Fear leads to anger; anger leads to hate; hate leads to suffering…"
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]


			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Is there any way we could work in an ability like in the movie 'The Crow' to see every step along the path to Corruption so that I may pass judgment. Especially in your Dragon Lord meditating so that he can remove the taint score and then unleash his unholy spells across the land. Being able to do so would be horribly cinematic.



Maybe a custom feat that has smite as a prereq and uses a expends a Smite use to function? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Lara Kai is a place



> Is there any way we could work in an ability like in the movie 'The Crow' to see every step along the path to Corruption so that I may pass judgment. Especially in your Dragon Lord meditating so that he can remove the taint score and then unleash his unholy spells across the land. Being able to do so would be horribly cinematic.



Seeing the steps on the path to Corruption is already sort of implemented by Detect Corruption, which detects Faint, Moderate, and other strengths of Taint based on how Corrupted they are.  If that isn't what you mean, and I bet it isn't, then please explain--haven't seen the movie 



> Very interesting...
> 
> I am thinking that Mhrazhar will find the afore mentioned Hatesowers an abomination and having rotted from the inside out. Corrupted and redemption is not possible as they have strayed far from the true path. They have lost touch with Arris and have been fully consumed by the wrathfull nature of Nemesis.



Yup, that's the general feeling among most Avengers about the Hatesowers.



> "Fear leads to anger; anger leads to hate; hate leads to suffering…"



And the suffering sowed by the Hatesowers when they murder the Valsian children and feast on their blood only fuels the prejudice against Mojiin as bestial backwards evil folk who want to kill innocents among even the goodhearted Valsians...
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Lara Kai is a place



Carrot... Carrot... 
I am assuming that this is a place on Arris? What is its significance?



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Seeing the steps on the path to Corruption is already sort of implemented by Detect Corruption, which detects Faint, Moderate, and other strengths of Taint based on how Corrupted they are.  If that isn't what you mean, and I bet it isn't, then please explain--haven't seen the movie



Dude, the crow rocks!! It stars Brandon Lee (Bruce Lee's son). Its a dark movie with lots of gun fights and action. The story is cool! 

Here is a horribly simplified version of the movie (from memory): The main character, Eric,  is brought back from dead to exact revenge on a Mob/Gang group for throwing him out of a window to his death and raping and killing his wife on the night before their wedding day. The Crow is a link to death and what gives him his incredible resilience to damage and so on. Anyhow...

We move to the last scene where they are have an epic rooftop sword fight on a stormy night. Eric disarms the villain and grabs his face... "I have something to give you. I do not want it anymore.. 30 hours of pain all at once." and the villain experiences the last agonizing 30 hours of his wife's life in the hospital in several seconds. 

Actually what I am looking for is almost the opposite. I want to be able to touch them and watch their steps into Corruption (and taint score as they go) and see if their current status deserves mercy. In the case of the Dragon Lord reducing their taint score and with the intent of doing it again verses the Truly Redeemed Dragon Lord who takes Preserver levels to repair the damage.



			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> And the suffering sowed by the Hatesowers when they murder the Valsian children and feast on their blood only fuels the prejudice against Mojiin as bestial backwards evil folk who want to kill innocents among even the goodhearted Valsians...



I do not have enough wrath to go around.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Lara Kai is an empire of several kingdoms and clans on Xarata where Larakese people live.  It just so happens to have a Shadowtaint that can be detected by Avengers, but it is not related to Dragonlord destruction of Arris (though it detects the same).



> Dude, the crow rocks!! Its a dark movie with lots of gun fights



I don't really like guns 



> Actually what I am looking for is almost the opposite. I want to be able to touch them and watch their steps into Corruption (and taint score as they go) and see if their current status deserves mercy. In the case of the Dragon Lord reducing their taint score and with the intent of doing it again verses the Truly Redeemed Dragon Lord who takes Preserver levels to prepare the damage.




I think that is fair as a feat, although it would need to be unable to detect anything on a Dragonlord who has specifically eliminated all of the Taint--every last point of Taint score--and then waited for the Lingering Aura to fade because I have stated that once they do this, they are undetectable by Avengers as being Tainted.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, he's very sneaky   If he did post here, I'd be on Page 1 of the Postcount from answering them



I have 1346 emails from you...  Damn you talk alot!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have 1346 emails from you...  Damn you talk alot!



 Wow, that's even more than I thought.  I'd easily be on the first page for that


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, that's even more than I thought.  I'd easily be on the first page for that



I don't even want to know where I would be with that many more posts.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't even want to know where I would be with that many more posts.



 Fifth level, I suppose


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Fifth level, I suppose



More like 8th place on the overall most post rankings...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> More like 8th place on the overall most post rankings...



 10000 Posts = Level 5


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 10000 Posts = Level 5




True enough, and even at Crothian's rate of advancement everyone's playing via PbP and not the tabletop.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True enough, and even at Crothian's rate of advancement everyone's playing via PbP and not the tabletop.



 I've gotten XP pretty quickly though


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've gotten XP pretty quickly though



Yup you've made level 3 since February.   Fast PbP advancement but not really tabletop advancement speed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yup you've made level 3 since February.   Fast PbP advancement but not really tabletop advancement speed.



 Levelling up twice since February (and almost three times)?  The real Rystil Arden has levelled once since last August   And he's tabletop


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Levelling up twice since February (and almost three times)?  The real Rystil Arden has levelled once since last August   And he's tabletop



I'm assuming at least biweekly play here...  and my last tabletop character hasn't leveled since 96.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm assuming at least biweekly play here...  and my last tabletop character hasn't leveled since 96.



 My only tabletop groups are in Maryland because I can't find anyone who plays at MIT.  But Grrr....Rystil had to sit through an adventure on Saturday where the GM threw undead after mindless undead at us, and he is a Telepath with Mind-Affecting powers.  Then he said, "Don't worry.  The next encounter isn't undead." and it was Fire Beetles...Vermin!!  Grrrrr...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My only tabletop groups are in Maryland because I can't find anyone who plays at MIT.




I'll consider that a blessing for the PbP forum. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But Grrr....Rystil had to sit through an adventure on Saturday where the GM threw undead after mindless undead at us, and he is a Telepath with Mind-Affecting powers.  Then he said, "Don't worry.  The next encounter isn't undead." and it was Fire Beetles...Vermin!!  Grrrrr...




 I thought he was the mighty undead hunter.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'll consider that a blessing for the PbP forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was the mighty undead hunter.



 Hey now, even with his nonexistant BAB, he did manage to kill 4/9 of the skeletons they faced (even though he did 8 damage that fight--three of the skeletons just so happened to be knocked to 1 hp, and Rystil hit them for 1 )  Then he found a Dagger, and I joked that it would be like a Cursed Dagger of Berserking, and it was close--it dealt me 1d6 damage and did double that in bonus damage to the enemy and forced me to melee, but I used it to kill 2/4 of the zombies (and the HP I lost were all temporary from Vigour anyways )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Sounds you like you had fun even without him being about to use his abilites.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sounds you like you had fun even without him being about to use his abilites.



 Ya...also there was a human necromancer at the end, but the bastard saved against my DC 20 Suggestion to let me have his Spell Component Pouch so I could buy some components from him.  

Anyways, we got the Fighter resurrected, so now I have a body to possess.  My character was paranoidly scared-silly for the whole quest because he expected to die every second without a body to possess


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Anyways, we got the Fighter resurrected, so now I have a body to possess.  My character was paranoidly scared-silly for the whole quest because he expected to die every second without a body to possess




Why does the fighter being resurrected give you a body to posses?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Why does the fighter being resurrected give you a body to posses?



 I can ride in the fighter's body now.  The GM refused to let us find any mortals to possess.  Rystil would have made do with even a peasant or something.  Anything to avoid exposure to attacks himself


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh...



 Well, see I'm a ghost, right?  But he was also a ghost, so I couldn't possess him--the warlock too.  But now they resurrected themselves so I can possess them again


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ahh, and Rystil didn't cause you a coward or did the cat eat his body?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh, and Rystil didn't cause you a coward or did the cat eat his body?



 Rystil's body is well-preserved enough for a Raise Dead, but he likes being a ghost and possessing people


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rystil's body is well-preserved enough for a Raise Dead, but he likes being a ghost and possessing people



His a coward... gotcha.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> His a coward... gotcha.



 He's just prudent.  Why risk yourself when you can be invincible until they kill the guy who somehow managed a 29 AC?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's just prudent.  Why risk yourself when you can be invincible until they kill the guy who somehow managed a 29 AC?



chicken...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> chicken...



 That's like calling people who wear Armour or get Damage Reduction a chicken 

I can wear armour that gives me AC 29 and Damage Reduction 40/-


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

<--- I miss this smiley.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> <--- I miss this smiley.



 Didn't they get rid of it so people couldn't roll their eyes and be all mean and superior


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock] . . . And I thought we were gonna get moving again <sigh> I wonder if I should post that Zykovian takes a few steps away from the angry female - not getting into this one![/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Heehee, for what its worth, I visibly groaned at my computer when they picked the Sacra Cathedral for healing...this is not the first Arcane PC to have trouble with them.  But I did make several mentions that they were known for attacking if they thought a person was Tainted and specifically mentioned to the party twice that the cathedral was sovereign ground where the Sacra could do whatever they want, and they still went in :\

I think free healing gets people greedy 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Didn't they get rid of it so people couldn't roll their eyes and be all mean and superior




Yes but sometimes it still needed...


----------



## Keia

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think free healing gets people greedy



Some . . . I spent somewhere around 3 times the going rate for no questions, fast service, and no preaching . . . I think it worked out okay . . . 

Now I just need Abdiel to go back in the Sacra Temple and get some potions or something.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
You think Abdiel will want to go back in there again after that tongue-lashing Melody just gave them for dealing with the Sacra? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]I'm just mean that way . . . and I'm not going in there.  Course, Fedowin might go in there.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
You won't go in?  Wonder why?  They're such friendly girls   

I'm sure they'd be happy to be your hostesses there for a good, long time 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Maybe it would be a good place to hide out for a time . . . when the heat was really bad and Zykovian needed to lay low for a while . . . a long while.

Also, E-mail sent to your hot-mail account[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar

Thanee:[SBLOCK]
I just wanted to confirm something. Melody is angry at Mhrazhar, and not at Abdiel, right? I just wanted to check, because that is what I got from reading your post, but it seems that others may have not gotten the same message. Otherwise his response to you would have been different.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Thanee[sblock]A well deserved and good Lashing!!   [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

Abdiel: Yes, exactly right.

FreeXenon: 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## FreeXenon

Thanee[sblock]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Didn't they teach you something about seeing with your own eyes, maybe? Maybe you should have checked them first!



 The irony in this statement is that you are a Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator that specializes in illusion. 
It would seem that you, more than anyone here, would know that things are not always what they seem. 

Dolathi - shapechanger
Eldritch Infiltrator - Dampen Aura 
High bluff, disguise, and sleight of hand skills and Spell Focus Illusion

Interesting!!  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

All But BS:
[SBLOCK]
Woohoo!  Nearly back on the case!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

AbM[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  Nearly back on the case!



My bad, Y'all!!    
I cannot wait to learn Seelie and Eldish so I can annoy everyone equally!   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
They could do what Mhrazhar suggests, or they could just follow Selar's sense to the jewel   As for the hair, I can't remember but didn't Zykovian mention to Abdiel who mentioned to Mhrazhar that the blue hair painted ruby was found on the bounty note given to the guard to get them to raise the bounty on Alire, given by a supposed Valsian with ruby-hair?  Maybe not, I don't remember 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

FreeXenon:

[SBLOCK]Yeah, I know what Melody is, but that hasn't really anything to do with what has been said. She has not lied a single time and has not deceived anyone. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon and Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, Melody is the world's nicest and most honest Eldritch Infiltrator ever!--And you still got her mad 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Thanee[sblock]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know what Melody is, but that hasn't really anything to do with what has been said. She has not lied a single time and has not deceived anyone.



 I am defintely not disputing the fact [that 'She has not lied a single time and has not deceived anyone.']. I just found the irony [from a meta-game perspective] interesting, that is all.   

From my character's standpoint I am joining a group that he does not know and he is not so trusting until it has been earned. That have just finished fighting an ecomancer and her allies, and she claims that one of you have killed her 'Sister'. I have learned that a member of the group has a shady background and can mask her potentially evil aura and then someone claims that she is corrupted... A whole lot of bells and whistles go off... and I would want definite answers.

Oi! I have not seen her do anything wrong. I cannot understand her words. But her actions and how people interact her seem very positive, hence the nickname Vhrys.   .

I do not think that I even know that you are Dolathi - I am thinking of them as being similar to Eberron's Changelings [as in they do not walk around in their true form]. I might be wrong though. Please feel free to correct me.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon and Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
I like irony   But how does Mhrazhar know that the Sacra were right about Melody having a shady background?  They were wrong about the Taint and such.  I'd say Fedowin is the shady one 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil and Thanee [sblock]I do not know whether she has a 'shady background'. It is a great amount of assumption pulled from the Eldritch Infiltrator class name and a supposed ability to hide 'corruption' and its potential uses. I do not know her character background as player and a character. We are free to look at them, and I have, but I also have poor short term memory and do not remember.    This last set of posts reinforces, for Mhrazhar, her benign nature. My doubt in her vile nature is comfirmed. Yea!!! He has bacially put the words of hte Sacra faith in the garbage can and on automatic suspect.

Mhrazhar also realizes that deception, like magic, is a tool. What matters is how you use it. 

_Fedowin?? I have not noticed so much about him... interesting and very sneaky.... Have I detected corruption on him???. I need another Smite... I cannot wait until tomorrow... I need to make sure that I am near him at all times..._ </sarcasm>
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon and Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Ooh, and while you are smiting Fedowin, add Zykovian to the Smite list too.  He's murdered several non-Tainted people today by shooting them dead  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil and Thanee[sblock]







			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> Ooh, and while you are smiting Fedowin, add Zykovian to the Smite list too. He's murdered several non-Tainted people today by shooting them dead



I have my work cut out for me. This is going to be a busy day! Oi!!  
I do more killing before 8:00am then most people do all day!   [/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Yeah . . . that could have changed some things . . . a lot of things.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Aye!  Well...at least it looks like everyone is ready to go now though 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Yay!  Cool!!  What a wonderful day !

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Heehee, maybe after Mhrazhar's final apology is translated, they just need someone wise to push them back on the job completely 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
Yay!  Maybe they'll listen and we can continue the search 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

AbM[sblock]I am missing a lot of the conversation and decisions here, but I think we were heading back to the ward where we detected the Jewel of Maddness (Crazan Arris).  
 I could most definitely be wrong![/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
Well that's what _I_ would do, but I'm not even sure if you three bothered to tell the other two about that time you found the jewel and then left it 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

AbM[Sblock] Umm what are you talking about, Boss?  
I kind of assumed that it was said with all of the conversation going on.   
I think this is mostly my fault! 
Bad Mojiin Avenger! Bad! No Cookie For You!   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
No worries   I'm having fun if you guys are 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

*Melody*

FreeXenon:

[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That have just finished fighting an ecomancer and her allies, and she claims that one of you have killed her 'Sister'.




I don't think I heard this before...

But IIRC, the Mojiin wasn't long dead, when we arrived, so none of us could have been the murderer, anyways, we were all together in a tavern before... except Mhrazhar, of course. 



> I have learned that a member of the group has a shady background and can mask her potentially evil aura and then someone claims that she is corrupted...




Hey, Melody has no shady background nor can she mask any evil auras. 



> I do not know whether she has a 'shady background'. It is a great amount of assumption pulled from the Eldritch Infiltrator class name...




That was a lie from the High Priestess (even though Melody actually is an E.I., the HP could not know that, she was just guessing it, because the E.I. can dampen magical auras and she thought, that the Mojiin detect the same 'corruption' as they do, which was wrong and which made it a lie, that just happens to be true by coincidence). 



> ..., hence the nickname Vhrys.   .




It fits to her _Color Spray_ spell, too. 



> I do not think that I even know that you are Dolathi - I am thinking of them as being similar to Eberron's Changelings [as in they do not walk around in their true form]. I might be wrong though. Please feel free to correct me.





What Mhrazhar sees is Melody's true form, actually. At least as far as she is concerned. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee and FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
You say a lie, I say a guess presented as certainty, but the logic is still correct .  They decided Melodymust be an EI because they were having trouble figuring out why the Mojiin couldn't sense her Taint.  Turns out they were wrong about the reason why but randomly correct about their guess 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil and Thanee[sblock]It's all about perspective   [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

I was just thinking that there are so many different races and classes here in Rysil's wonderful world that it is easy to get lost and not know who or what we are interacting with. If I am not sure what something is I go look... which is fine and expected, especially with my short memory [just call me Dori]!    

It might be helpful if we could link to the post that describes something setting specific such as '... Amaranthian ...'. I will not suggest that we go through and do every single game specific reference, because that would be a lot of work, but if something is mentioned rarely or very necessary to understand, it would be good to have a straight link to the post that mentions it. Character names could be done as well. Extra work... Yes, convenient for those who have questions...Yes. Just a thought. I think I will give it a try for a little bit and see how painful it is...  

As the game goes on and we become more and more familiar with everything it will not be so necessary. What do ya guys think?
Here is an example
[example]







> "That, at least, is some news of Doooom!,"  Mhrazhar replied. "Now it is time to jump over the moon. Everyone keep a sharp eye out for ACDC or an Amaranthian . . . or any other Sirens wandering about. Abdiel, time to activate your "Wonder Twin Powers."


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
SBLOCK SBLOCK SBLOCK SBLOCK SBLOCK SBLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Everyone




Are we going to SBlock every post in the future even when it says it’s for everyone...? 

As for your suggestion:  Nope I’m not doing it.  I'm not going to spend 10 minutes dropping in links to very posts every time.  If you want to do something like that I hardly suggest you gather all the information you can and make a Player guide for the setting…  Someone has already started one.  Maybe you could assist them.


----------



## FreeXenon

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are we going to SBlock every post in the future even when it says it’s for everyone...?



Correction in progress - exposing in game stuff that should not be - it is good that you did not notice.. Right?   



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As for your suggestion:  Nope I’m not doing it.  I'm not going to spend 10 minutes dropping in links to very posts every time.  If you want to do something like that I hardly suggest you gather all the information you can and make a Player guide for the setting…  Someone has already started one.  Maybe you could assist them.




Hmmm... interesting Idea...


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> SBLOCK SBLOCK SBLOCK SBLOCK SBLOCK SBLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



 At first I wasn't sure why you wanted me the sblock it. I had to read the post a few times to see what was wrong and then I remebered Molpe.   

I am correcting the post to not reveal in game stuff... Uggh!   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Correct. When you meet Molpe at the convocation tomorrow, I don't want BS to have to metagame not knowing that you guys were hunting down an Amaranthian the day before (which Nymphs don't appreciate).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Correction in progress - exposing in game stuff that should not be - it is good that you did not notice.. Right?




Well it did say everyone...   but I only read enough to get the jest of what you where talking about.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Hmmm... interesting Idea...




I should be able to help once I get a few more character's made but soon my PC time will be very short for like 10/11 days.


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Correct. When you meet Molpe at the convocation tomorrow, I don't want BS to have to metagame not knowing that you guys were hunting down an Amaranthian the day before (which Nymphs don't appreciate).



 I did not make the Molpe-Amaranthian connection.  
When I grow up I want to be as sneaky as you!   
 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
This time, its somewhat antisneaky...I already got half the party in a fight with each other about Melody and being Tainted, so I'd rather not get into an in-character quarrel about hunting down Molpe's sisters 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden:

[SBlock]

Molpe’s Official Order of Things

1)	Releases first egg.
2)	Couples with first father. (Glamour)
3)	Eggs are not immediately fertilized this takes time. 
4)	Molpe concentrates again and releases second egg.
5)	First egg is fertilized. (Molpe senses this “somehow”)
6)	Molpe hygiene the Glamour’s remaining seed away before it can make its way up to the more distant second egg.
7)	Molpe couples with second father (Wei-Han)
8)	Second egg is fertilized.
9) Tada!!!!
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Ah, OK.  This is a bit different than the order I thought you were using and it is not infeasible at all.  The thing with this is that the fertilised egg needs to go down the Fallopian tube and implant in the uterine wall before Molpe becomes unable to release another--so since this is not an immediate process, the second egg may or may not be fertilised by the time she has become unable to release more eggs.

That means it still won't be a sure thing, but at least its not a crapshoot either--there is a pretty good chance for this--and it ensures you to get at least 1 of Glamour's children guaranteed.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> That means it still won't be a sure thing, but at least its not a crapshoot either--there is a pretty good chance for this--and it ensures you to get at least 1 of Glamour's children guaranteed.




Well, I imagine the eggs are strong enough to live as they travel down the Fallopian tube so she could release an egg now, walk to the Glamour’s house, have some more fun and finally have Glamour impregnate her.  That would give the first egg about a 3-4 hour head start...  You said it took a few minutes for an egg to travel so obviously not all of the above is useful time but considering it takes a normal egg two weeks, I think, to make the journey I think it should take 5- to as much as 30 minutes. (remember nymphs are never in a hurry to end their pleasure so 30 minutes isn't a long time for someone they love and want to have a child with.) 

With that much of a head start the sperm shouldn't be able to reach the second egg in time.


How long is a released egg "good for" before it turns infertile and becomes useless?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]The released egg is only good for the few minutes it takes to reach the uterine wall, after which it is reabsorbed if it is still unfertilised at that point (and no real loss-she can just make another).  Since the concentration to release the egg occurs during climax, this usually times out perfectly assuming her partner climaxed at around the same time she did.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> The released egg is only good for the few minutes it takes to reach the uterine wall, after which it is reabsorbed if it is still unfertilised at that point (and no real loss-she can just make another).  *Since the concentration to release the egg occurs during climax*, this usually times out perfectly assuming her partner climaxed at around the same time she did.




Well it's back to be undoable then...  You just contradicted everything that has already been said… (see bold)

This was never stated before.  She just needed to concentrate on loving feelings to produce the egg.

BS 
aka the one that is beginning to think this isn't worth the frustration.

How about we just delete posts?   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I think the problem is that I just never explained myself well to begin, for which I apologise.  And besides, even if another Nymph explained to her, this was before the days of biological sciences, so they wouldn't have been able to get it down to such nitty gritty detail that we could meta over the exact order.  If Molpe wants to try going for both, there is still a viable chance that it will work, I don't want to discourage you 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think the problem is that I just never explained myself well to begin, for which I apologise.




No you don't...   You make alot of stuff up on the fly even though you've already begin to explain them to another person... You change the rules after the fact.  We could have worked in collaboration on this but I just feel like I’m fitting against you.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And besides, even if another Nymph explained to her, this was before the days of biological sciences, so they wouldn't have been able to get it down to such nitty gritty detail that we could meta over the exact order.




BS, they might not know why it works, or how it works, but they would have a sense of time and how long it takes.  That can be gained through simple observation.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If Molpe wants to try going for both, there is still a viable chance that it will work, I don't want to discourage you




but I am, I'm far more tempted to delete the post than to try to figure this out...  

Which I seem to have the right to do since you have made me delete posts three times before cause you didn't like how things were working out...
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]A suggestion.  Rather than wade through the multiple time zones and availability of the five of us, what if there was some simple Int checks or knowledge locals to develop an idea.  I already had the idea for mapping the city to find the gem influence initially.  We should be able to apply it on a smaller (and quicker) scale.

Just trying not to have purely OOC posts in the IC thread.[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I'm sorry you are feeling upset.  Can't we go with your plan, which has a chance of failure but also a good chance of success?  Even in our modern world with all our medical advances, these things have not come to the point where it is ever 100%.  I like your plan, and I think its a good one, and I would be happy to continue and use it.  That said, if you still want to delete the posts, it is absolutely within your right.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Sounds good to me.  So you could make a post that says you guys do that 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Done !!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Done !!
> 
> Keia



 Yay!!  Sorry for the delay, I was away.  Hey!  Those all rhymed with 'A'


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yay!!  Sorry for the delay, I was away.  Hey!  Those all rhymed with 'A'




I was wondering how you got away...  I guess its time I chain you to your PC.


----------



## Keia

Rystil, sblock repair on the IC necessary


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil, sblock repair on the IC necessary



I got it. 

Did you read it?  If so I got a hot poker for your eyes.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Did you read it?  If so I got a hot poker for your eyes.



Nope, saw the sblock and immediately back'd to report it.  Ahhh, the pleasures of a moderator in the game! 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Nope, saw the sblock and immediately back'd to report it.  Ahhh, the pleasures of a moderator in the game!
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, he edited BOTH of my last posts so quickly you can't even see the edits


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, he edited BOTH of my last posts so quickly you can't even see the edits



You have him well trained . . . soon he will be most powerful moderator and he will bring balance to the boards . . . ,

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Nope, saw the sblock and immediately back'd to report it.  Ahhh, the pleasures of a moderator in the game!




I'm not sure what RA would do with out me in the game...  He does have one new game forming that I'm not part of so that should be intresting.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what RA would do with out me in the game...  He does have one new game forming that I'm not part of so that should be intresting.



Really . . . which one's that?

By the way, you have my permission to use my line for you sig if you ever choose . . . I was so proud of it.  It seemed to have a life of its own . . . wait . . . maybe I didn't really think of it . . . who did . . . <choke,choke> ack!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Really . . . which one's that?
> 
> By the way, you have my permission to use my line for you sig if you ever choose . . . I was so proud of it. It seemed to have a life of its own . . . wait . . . maybe I didn't really think of it . . . who did . . . <choke,choke> ack!
> 
> Keia



Heehee  Use the Force Keia!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Really . . . which one's that?




The forth level one...  (I think)  I know I have one concept that he dearly adores but I keep holding out on it.  

It’s my bait.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what RA would do with out me in the game...  He does have one new game forming that I'm not part of so that should be intresting.



 I'll probably just say, "Hey BS, could you delete post # 12 out of 14 of the other game you aren't in?  When the original poster sent it in last week, he wasn't taking into account the Dolathi pirates.


----------



## Keia

Well . . . considered the pair of you (his posts and your replies to him) are over a thousand together in the IC thread, that still leaves 600+ posts for the rest of us 'slow' posters.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Well . . . considered the pair of you (his posts and your replies to him) are over a thousand together in the IC thread, that still leaves 600+ posts for the rest of us 'slow' posters.
> 
> Keia



 Hey, you're a consistent poster too, Keia , we all are.  BS just has an unfair advantage for being alone and not having to wait on a group consensus


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I was wondering how you got away...  I guess its time I chain you to your PC.



 Never!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll probably just say, "Hey BS, could you delete post # 12 out of 14 of the other game you aren't in?  When the original poster sent it in last week, he wasn't taking into account the Dolathi pirates.




Never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Cuuuuuuurses!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, you're a consistent poster too, Keia , we all are.  BS just has an unfair advantage for being alone and not having to wait on a group consensus




It's very liberating...   and it will be hard for me to adjust.  (not to the group dynamitic but to the general watining around which leads to a lack of posting.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cuuuuuuurses!!




I win!!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I win!!!!



 Can't beat a moderator on his own turf


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Iguess I'm suddenly confused about the layout of the town.  Are you saying that the Residential ward is in the center of the city and the other wards surround it like spokes of a wheel?  I thought there was a ward that we had to go through to get to the residential ward.  I thought I had your town understood, but now . . . not so much.  Unless of course you're guiding us somewhere - then I'm okay with that.  Otherwise . . . [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
The town is made up of three progressive layers.  The inner circle is all the Archduke's Ward.  The second circle is starting Northwest and going clockwise: Grand Bazaar, Residential Ward, Craftman's Ward, Noble's Ward.  Now for the part you will recognise: The outer circle is, starting Due West and going clockwise: Dock Ward, Labourer's Ward, Festive Ward, Merchant's Ward, Faith Ward, Arcane Ward, Clerk's Ward, Traveler's Ward.

Does this help or confuse you more?  Should I draw a really crappy map and upload it?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Does this help or confuse you more?  Should I draw a really crappy map and upload it?



Okay . . . I had two layers not three so I was having trouble placing the residenital ward.  If we're going to be spending any amount of time running through the city it might not be a bad idea, otherwise, I'd rather have you posting and moving the story than working on maps that we would hardly use.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
How's this?
Not to scale or anything--but close enough for government work.
[/SBLOCK]

Hey everyone--look!  A map of Eldiz!  Cool, huh?


----------



## Keia

Looks great!!  Thanks

Keia (nite)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Looks great!!  Thanks
> 
> Keia (nite)



 No problem--glad you like it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey everyone--look!  A map of Eldiz!  Cool, huh?




Hey cool!  I needed a new dart board...    Isn't it a little...  Oh what's the word.  Round?   

RA
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not to scale or anything--but close enough for government work.



Not even close!  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey cool!  I needed a new dart board...    Isn't it a little...  Oh what's the word.  Round?
> 
> RA
> [SBLOCK]
> 
> Not even close!
> [/SBLOCK]



 Oh c'mon, the point is to tell you where all the Wards are, not to be pretty


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh c'mon, the point is to tell you where all the Wards are, not to be pretty




Oh and it does that quite wonderfully!  I have no complaints about that but since it took about 3000 posts IC and OOC in this town to get that you get to deal with me being an ass...  

Besides I'm picky remember? 

Oh I did take a muscle relaxers about 30 minutes ago...... I do feel good!  but I can't be held accountable for my OOC actions right now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh and it does that quite wonderfully!  I have no complaints about that but since it took about 3000 posts IC and OOC in this town to get that you get to deal with me being an ass...
> 
> Besides I'm picky remember?
> 
> Oh I did take a muscle relaxers about 30 minutes ago...... I do feel good!  but I can't be held accountable for my OOC actions right now.



 Well, I just didn't want it to be readily available to anyone but Melody and Zykovian, at least to start, but by now, it should be OK.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I just didn't want it to be readily available to anyone but Melody and Zykovian, at least to start, but by now, it should be OK.



Why is that?  Molpe's only been to 4/5 of the Wards and is still clueless when it comes to the city...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Why is that?  Molpe's only been to 4/5 of the Wards and is still clueless when it comes to the city...



 Heehee, fine, well at least it is marginally less unfun to give it now then it would have been to give it to start.  Really, I don't mean for everyone to read it anyway, but I posted it for Keia and ENWorld won't let me SBLOCK the file, so...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I posted it for Keia and ENWorld won't let me SBLOCK the file, so...




Yup I realized that immediately at seeing the post....

Of course you could have posted it in a hive thread and then sblocked a link to it... but what do I know?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yup I realized that immediately at seeing the post....
> 
> Of course you could have posted it in a hive thread and then sblocked a link to it... but what do I know?



 That would have been even sneakier--though I doubt they allow attachments to The Hive.  I may try it next time


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That would have been even sneakier--though I doubt they allow attachments to The Hive.  I may try it next time




Tell them you got the idea from a moderator...  I haven’t really been in trouble lately so I’m sure I’m duo some.

RA
[sblock]
Oh Wei-Han is in trouble now...    [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Tell them you got the idea from a moderator...  I haven’t really been in trouble lately so I’m sure I’m duo some.
> 
> RA
> [sblock]
> Oh Wei-Han is in trouble now...    [/sblock]



 Will do!  New plan: Blame BS for all my dastardly deeds


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Will do!  New plan: Blame BS for all my dastardly deeds



That's what I do... Oh wait!  I guess that wouldn't really work to my advantage would it...


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]That works . . . You understand what I'm trying and tryingto do, right? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Does it involve taking the two endpoints of a chord, finding the midpoint of that chord, then travelling perpendicularly outward from the midpoint of the chord until you reach the edge of the circle, at which point you know that if you turn 180 degrees around, you will be pointing directly at the circle's centre and you know the exact distance is equal to the radius?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil:[SBLOCK]You MIT guys know everything .[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]  It also works well with low level divination magics  'Is it in this quarter', or semi-circle as the case may be.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
It was probably from that time I was lost in Cambridge, with only my trusty Eagle who knew if I was within 30 tree lengths of my dorm to guide me back. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]LOL.  Too Funny . . . 

Yes . . . we're following a bird looking for a mythical gem of power . . . yeah, it's late at night, no I haven't been drinking. . . . yes, I'll walk that line . . . <sigh>    No, we're not crazy.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Heehee, if I told someone that, they'd think I was part of the MIT Assassin's Guild.  Yes, it exists   Yes, they are crazy LARPers 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, they are crazy LARPers



Are there any other kind? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
'Fraid not...'fraid not  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

AbM[sblock] Rystil, do we have enough information with two outer points to develop a plan to search the middle.  We know the approximate distance that Selar can sense the gem.  If we have two points where is stops and, knowing the distance, make two archs with a compass, the intersection of the arches should give a likely location of the gem.

Or at least a reasonable starting point for a spiral search pattern.[/sblock]

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*You only have one point at the moment.  The Labourer's Ward would make two, although what you could do is abandon the nearby point in the Labourer's Ward, turn directly around and try to find the opposing point (likely in the Craftman's Ward) instead, and use the compass method (or you can find the Labourer's point, then the Craftman's point and use the exact method).  Of course, the compass method is inexact and requires a fairly accurate written map, but you could try to do a rough guesstimate in your head, I guess.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Although pounding some people in the Labour ward would be fun and gratifying, it would detract from my goal.  Abandoning that point would make sense, we'll just find another point to use.

Plus, I have to use it for something other than to hang my hood on.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
OK, so the compass method then?  Or would you rather just choose a different orientation--say North/South?--to get your chord?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, so the compass method then?  Or would you rather just choose a different orientation--say North/South?--to get your chord?



Shouldn't North/South theoretically bounce us off the wall before we achieve the northern point?

While it would be best to have all three points, the compass method should work, and we can get that point from the the craftman's ward.

Can we get a point from near the labourer's Ward say the grand bazaar or traveler's ward?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]







> Shouldn't North/South theoretically bounce us off the wall before we achieve the northern point?



If you mean the Southern point: Hmmm...it depends, really. If you pick a chord that is pretty far from the centre of the circle (by picking a starting point near to the edge point you already found in the Residential Ward), it will be a little-bitty-short chord that will not bounce you off the wall. The Grand Bazaar and Traveller's Ward may be too close to get a point, at least they have proved such so far.
So Craftman's Ward for the compass then?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Yup

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Okey dokey, that's cool by me.  Just slip in an IC post about it and we're set 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Looks like time to wait for the others based on your IC post   I'll send another up just to let Mhrazhar know that I remember he was going ahead of the rest and making Spot checks while he waited up.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[Sblock]I just realized that I should be speaking both Mojiin and High Preatorian.. There seems to be a few wasted posts as Eonthar has not posted in a bit.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Aye, with High Praetorian, Zykovian can understand you, and Keia will likely be faster to translate 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Is there anyone we can talk to to find out who is in each residence.  It might be easier to narrow the focus (without the B&E) if we find a residence that an Amaranthian theif is likely to be at.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Aye.  Let me give Knowledge(Local-Eldiz) checks to everybody who is trained in the skill.  DC varying from 15 to 25 based on fame.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock] Our fame or theirs . . . I mean I am a famous Nymph slayer now . . . [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Heehee   Their fame of course 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I thought I would toss an interesting fact out...

I was in Endur's "House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen" game that ran from 19 June 03 to 19 May 04....  We had 2083 post in the IC thread during that time...  This game has 1795 in *28 days*.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I thought I would toss an interesting fact out...
> 
> I was in Endur's "House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen" game that ran from 19 June 03 to 19 May 04....  We had 2083 post in the IC thread during that time...  This game has 1795 in *28 days*.



 Clearly Endur is not enough of a lunatic then, or at least not as much as I am


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Clearly Endur is not enough of a lunatic then, or at least not as much as I am




Well the longest delay in most PbP games is players watching for updates...  The longest I've waited in this game is like 5 hours…

Though I got the feeling that will soon change.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well the longest delay in most PbP games is players watching for updates...  The longest I've waited in this game is like 5 hours…
> 
> Though I got the feeling that will soon change.



 Don't worry: Soon DT's four little sisters will be all grown up and ready to play too!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't worry: Soon DT's four little sisters will be all grown up and ready to play too!




Yeah, you keep saying that...  If they don't really move you'll be making 10K before me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm...we seem to have picked up some readers of DT.  It used to have about 3 views per post, but it has picked up to 5


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...we seem to have picked up some readers of DT.  It used to have about 3 views per post, but it has picked up to 5




Oh... I hope they're skipping the Molpe posts...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh... I hope they're skipping the Molpe posts...



 How should I know?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How should I know?



I don't know... They're your followers use a leadership check or something.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't know... They're your followers use a leadership check or something.



  But they're anonymous, so I don't know against whom to make the check!


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...we seem to have picked up some readers of DT.  It used to have about 3 views per post, but it has picked up to 5



It's probably the difficulty of having to sift through all the posts that are unrelated to find the posts you're looking for . . . and checking each post of your own to see where the heck you are.  

I know I'm spending a lot of time sorting through posts . . . very annoying.  going back and forth (I've been opening multiple windows of each post so I can at least find the darn things.)  That's where your additions views are probably from.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia makes sense...  I do that also but for the most part I just down load a text copy of the thread and search though it for a keyword. 

Go to thread tools > Download this thread.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Go to thread tools > Download this thread.




Doesn't that reveal the sblocks, though?  Didn't want to do it, just for that reason.  That would have been easier if the action was in two separate threads.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Doesn't that reveal the sblocks, though?  Didn't want to do it, just for that reason.  That would have been easier if the action was in two separate threads.




Yes, it does but I just keyword search and keep to RA’s and my own posts…

Yeah, in retrospect they should have been separate threads but at one point in time I planed on going in and removing all the sblocks...  not happening anymore.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, it does but I just keyword search and keep to RA’s and my own posts…



Yeah, okay . . .   You must be much stronger willed than I.

I agree about unsblocking it.  What a pain it would be right now . . . or whenever it ends.
My last suggest to split into two threads was almost a thousand posts ago . . . WOW.

Keia

ps. you like my heirs post?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, okay . . .   You must be much stronger willed than I.




Maybe, maybe not.  



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I agree about unsblocking it.  What a pain it would be right now . . . or whenever it ends.  My last suggest to split into two threads was almost a thousand posts ago . . . WOW.




Was it?  Wow...  but yeah it would have taken me all day to break that thread up back then and that was with the knowledge that the last thread I separated looked like I just random jab at it with a dagger till I had to I had what I thought was about two threads with equal  post count... 

It wasn't even close...  (Luckily it was an OOC thread) Vbulletin does an amazing job of merging threads but separating threads...  Near impossible.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> ps. you like my heirs post?




Of course.  but know that Samira didn't...


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Of course.  but know that Samira didn't...



Good, my goal was to shake her out of her possible depression, as well as try to provide timely wisdom.  Should be fun!!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Good, my goal was to shake her out of her possible depression, as well as try to provide timely wisdom.




It was a truly worthy goal.   Unfortunately like her passion her angry runs deep and fiery…  I don’t think anyone could honestly make her happy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The longest I've waited in this game is like 5 hours…




It's been two and a half hours right now... Not that I'm counting.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's been two and a half hours right now... Not that I'm counting.



 Look!  I'm back 

Of course, my tabletop game starts soon, and when I'm GMing, I'm not going to be able to sneak in any posts (unless the players all start burning my ears off about KOTOR II again, but that seems less likely).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
As for your suggestions, another possibility is to get the last triangulation point, so you know exactly which villa to infiltrate the first time.

Also, I'm curious that you don't suspect the guy who smuggles valuable things out of the city, but hey, that's fine with me 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Look!  I'm back .




Yeah, but I'm stilling waiting though yeah I realize you won't be posting today...  

I looked at KotoR today but it looks like I need to back up about 3 hours to an eailier save but I got killed by two Rancor with in a minute of starting cause I was stupid so I turned it off again.


----------



## FreeXenon

[Rystil][sblock]  Thanks for the Push! I know you have mentioned something in the IC thread, but I need more info. Maybe I need to attack someone again. I ususally get really good answers then. Maybe a pissed off Mojiin Avenger is very similar to a Wookie playing a game?  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Rystil & FreeXenon[sblock]Sorry about not replying, (though I just woke up so I could only just reply to this one).  A few of the others were only in Mojiin, and I'm sorry if I missed one in HP, but too many non-related posts and only one post per page is a serious hassle.

Keia[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
No problem.  I just started feeling sorry for him 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]I changed my post to reflect the information from the missed post.  Happy it was that one - that wasn't the one I was leaning toward.[/sblock]Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Cool, who did you think it was?  I worked so long to make my little distractor choices 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]If there was a crossbow to my head and I had to chose only one - I would have gone with the Sidhe Enchantress with the toys . . . the reference earlier to soft porn made me wonder about . . . toys.  Otherwise it would have been the Enchantress first, the musician, the dressmaker and then the final one I had as a possibility.

I didn't chose the spelljammer as a possibility because if it was there, there was a strong chance it would be offworld before we could do anything about it.  Therefore, if it was there . . . it was already lost.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Yeah, there's never a rod of cancellation around when you need one . . . 
*Zykovian looks around on the ground for a rod of cancellation while deep in his thoughts* 

Keia[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]


> the reference earlier to soft porn made me wonder about . . . toys.



Ooh, using OOC Knowledge from another thread?  Bad boy!   You'd have deserved the spanking that the Enchantress gave you for trespassing 


> I didn't chose the spelljammer as a possibility because if it was there, there was a strong chance it would be offworld before we could do anything about it. Therefore, if it was there . . . it was already lost.



Ah, that's a good point 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Heehee, maybe the Sidhe Enchantress has some interesting rods around for you 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA

[Sblock] What no update for Molpe yet?  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ooh, using OOC Knowledge from another thread?  Bad boy!



It's not ooc knowledge . . . it's an intellectual leap of logic . . . hmmm toys . . . expensive toys . . . a priceless gem . . . hmmmm.  It was there, and the soft porn wasn't sblocked, there's your bad boy -----> <points to that poster>  

Keia[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
*They're still deciding about what to do (problem is that most of them don't post on the weekend and I don't think Keia wants to force them to do his bidding alone.  They should be done quite soon.  My prediction is tomorrow *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Ah, I see, blame it on Bront 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

BS:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *They're still deciding about what to do (problem is that most of them don't post on the weekend and I don't think Keia wants to force them to do his bidding alone.  They should be done quite soon.  My prediction is tomorrow *




Okay...  early to bed night it is then. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Sorry   Don't worry.  We'll continue real soon, and this gives me time to work on those classes 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sorry   Don't worry.  We'll continue real soon, and this gives me time to work on those classes




I guess so, this stoppage of posts is artificial metagaming you know, I know we are about to meet each other...  You’ve all but said that to me.  "They need to spend a few hours before I can post for you again."  Anyhow minus using a zero level spell of late have I gotten my spells back from the symbiosis? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm...yes, it has been 8 hours since all the others, and you've been basically resting, so you do have the rest back.

As for the metagaming, I guess it could have been that, but I'm also worried about how the relevant shared NPCs fare 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...yes, it has been 8 hours since all the others, and you've been basically resting, so you do have the rest back.




With her spells coming back wouldn't she also get her level? 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for the metagaming, I guess it could have been that, but I'm also worried about how the relevant shared NPCs fare




Relevant shared NPCs fare?  Huh I don't follow.   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Damn you character developement!!

The Munchkin-Insideof-Me screams
"Crossss-classss Sskillssss!!! Nnnooooo!!!!


----------



## Keia

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> The Munchkin-Insideof-Me screams




Fight the inner munchkin!!  Fight it!!

. . . . or not, that's cool too! 

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon

AAaaarrrrgggghhhhhh!!!! 

Come one eveyone... Scream with me...
One...
Two...
Three...

Aaaarrrghhhh!!!!


 Wow, I feel better!


----------



## Thanee

Anything wrong? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

To be honest I'm pretty happy with classing in the Siren till the game ends.  It seems to have something cool every level. 

Then again I haven't wanted to multiclass with any of my characters in RA’s games.  

Of course I wouldn’t mind running a gestalt character using RA’s characters…

Siren/Nymph  The joys, and DM crying, that would bring... *found look*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

You people need to hurry up and post also... RA has cut me off.


----------



## FreeXenon

Nothing wrong...
Nothing to see here...

Move along people.
Move along.  :\ 


Yeah, the classes rock! 
I think gestalting his existing classes would be crazy. We already have a 'gestalt' character class setup with custom abilities. What more could you possibly ask for?  

Except maybe a class that has full BAB, with full Arcane and Divine casting ability, full Manifester Progression; a feat every other level and sneak attack every other level; with Druid, Monk, and Paladin Abilities; and no alignment, armor, or weapon restrictions. 
Oh and all skills as class skills... 
Other than that...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Yeah, the classes rock!




Indeed they do! 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I think gestalting his existing classes would be crazy. We already have a 'gestalt' character class setup with custom abilities. What more could you possibly ask for?




Honesty?  I would like nymph that was becoming a nymph but would also be able to do other things like Nymph/Sires, Nymph/Amazons, etc.  My desires would almost be to develop one’s race as they develop one's class.

Make sense?


----------



## FreeXenon

Like having a Racial Paragon Class in tandem with the "Gestalt Classes that Rock' we already have?

That would be cool! Mojiin becoming more Mojiin Like (Dragon Like). 
More draconic goodness to munch on the vile Dragon Lords. Mmmm Tasty!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Like having a Racial Paragon Class in tandem with the "Gestalt Classes that Rock' we already have?




Exactly.  



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That would be cool! Mojiin becoming more Mojiin Like (Dragon Like).
> More draconic goodness to munch on the vile Dragon Lords. Mmmm Tasty!!




I'm glad I have one with me...  We should petition RA to try this idea!


----------



## FreeXenon

I can hear it now:
[Rystil]"What?? Their not happy with the awesome 'Custom Gestalt Classes' I have masterfully and lovingly created?? How could this be? Now they want '20 level Racial Paragon Class' as well? Are there no limits? Instatiable... Ungratful... little ingrates.... 

Hmmmmm... I might have to cut some (school) classes to make this work...."[/Rystil]

What's that I hear??

Crash<a window breaking/> 
Silence
Thud<Rysil's body hitting the ground/>

Or not...


----------



## FreeXenon

How far can we push the DM... 

I am thinking that '20 level Racial Paragon Class' is most definitely out of the question. 
10 Levels might be workable if we get one every other level or every level until 10.
Five levels would probably be easy to do with a similar/proportional progression as I stated above.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Or not...




RA would take it better than that. 

It's not that far fetched as it would be like the Bloodline Abilities from Unearthed Arcana or the Racial Progression from Dawnforge and it does balance itself out since all races would have them.


----------



## FreeXenon

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA would take it better than that.




Your right...

 I can only imagine the amount of work he has done. I have spent a bit of time working on custom classes and feats, and trying to balance them is no easy task. Creating balanced Custom Gestalt Classes... I think I will pass on that. 
I greatly respect Rystil for the massive amount of work he must have had to do to make these classes and campaign world.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's not that far fetched as it would be like the Bloodline Abilities from Unearthed Arcana or the Racial Progression from Dawnforge and it does balance itself out since all races would have them.




Not that I have really looked at these classes, but it seems that he might have a good eye for balance, so yea it would balance out. Midnight has something similar as well... I do not remember what they are called... Heroic Paths or something???


----------



## FreeXenon

BS: I suppose this is one way to be able to keep posting after having been cut off!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Not that I have really looked at these classes, but it seems that he might have a good eye for balance, so yea it would balance out. Midnight has something similar as well... I do not remember what they are called... Heroic Paths or something???




Yeah Heroic Paths, but you gain something every level in those and racial I would see at maybe every 4th level or every 3rd level if there were a number of branches on could take with the race.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> BS: I suppose this is one way to be able to keep posting after having been cut off!



Yeah, I guess it is.   I know their was one day where I had 85 posts in a day cause RA and myself where posting so much.


----------



## Keia

You guys are bad!!!! 

Chasing off Rystil like that with your talk of extra work . . . big meanies!!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Chasing off Rystil like that with your talk of extra work . . . big meanies!!




Well to be honest...



			
				From RA's Profile said:
			
		

> Total Posts: 6,287 (60.07 posts per day)




The extra work could be good for him.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The extra work could be good for him.




But we don't want to make this seem like work, right? 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> But we don't want to make this seem like work, right?




No one posts 60 times in a day that isn't having fun and surely no one averages 60 posts a day if they are not insane...

What does this have to do with Gestalt Classes and Racial Progressions?

Gestalt Classes + Racial Progressions = Mass Insanity

It’s a good fit!


----------



## FreeXenon

It might be pretty easy to come up with something every 3 or 4 levels for each race. It might get out of control if you come up with a path for each facet of the race, however you could give options for each level of racial advancement:

*Mojiin Racial Advancement Options*
Increase Natural Armor (+1)
Improve Draconic Breath Weapon*
Draconic Feat
Spell like ability (based on parent type)

_Improve Daconic Breath Weapon:_
Increase the number of uses by once per day or a Draconic Breath Weapon Based Feat.

Maybe some or all of this at each level? I'd love to get more use out of my breath weapon?


----------



## FreeXenon

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No one posts 60 times in a day that isn't having fun and surely no one averages 60 posts a day if they are not insane...
> 
> What does this have to do with Gestalt Classes and Racial Progressions?
> 
> Gestalt Classes + Racial Progressions = Mass Insanity
> 
> It’s a good fit!




What he said!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Maybe some or all of this at each level? I'd love to get more use out of my breath weapon?




All very good ideas in my mind...  I know I would like to get more out of my charisma bonus.


----------



## FreeXenon

Ooohhh! 
Me too!! Me too!!


----------



## FreeXenon

Another possibility is for stat increase like they do for Paragon Classes. Might be a mix of static and dynamic choices at each 'Racial Level'.


----------



## Keia

<sigh>  give someone an inch . . . . 

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon

Keia said:
			
		

> <sigh>  give someone an inch . . . .




 Ummmm... what are ya talking about?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm...I think this idea is pretty cool, but I shudder to rebalance the classes again, so I think it might be better as a Racial Feat Tree


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Another possibility is for stat increase like they do for Paragon Classes. Might be a mix of static and dynamic choices at each 'Racial Level'.




Yeah but Paragon Classes still takes a level of experience from the character's advancement.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I think this idea is pretty cool, but I shudder to rebalance the classes again, so I think it might be better as a Racial Feat Tree




Racial feat tree?  I'm not sure I follow...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Racial feat tree?  I'm not sure I follow...



 Make these abilities into a set of Racial Feats.  Not that I necessarily plan on using FreeXenon's one for Mojiin, but I'll use it as an example:

Improved Natural Armour [Mojiin]:
Unlike most Mojiin, who lost their Natural Armour due to the decay of Arris, you have kept a bit of it.  You gain +1 Natural Armour

Improved Breath Weapon [Mojiin]:
Prerequisite: Improved Natural Armour.  You are able to use your Breath Weapon to produce either a cone or a line, and you gain an additional 3 uses per day.

Etc


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Make these abilities into a set of Racial Feats.




Cool, that's sort of how Dawnforge works... So you would have to meet the requirements of previous feats just like normal...  Would these feats be gained at a normal predefined rate?  (Like 1st level, 4th level etc) and would they be free feats or would we have to give up are normal feats for them?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, that's sort of how Dawnforge works... So you would have to meet the requirements of previous feats just like normal...  Would these feats be gained at a normal predefined rate?  (Like 1st level, 4th level etc) and would they be free feats or would we have to give up are normal feats for them?



 I dunno, I just made it up right now.  Don't expect it to be implemented for at least a few months


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno, I just made it up right now.  Don't expect it to be implemented for at least a few months



Why not?  I got NOTHING to post in right now...   

I guess I could wait that long...  I am curious though as to how much of the nymph class would remain.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Why not?  I got NOTHING to post in right now...
> 
> I guess I could wait that long...  I am curious though as to how much of the nymph class would remain.



 I'd imagine I would keep the Nymph class and then give different abilities in the Nymph feats.  It might be cool to have a bit of overlap, so that people who are dedicated to one branch of the feat tree could get one of the mid-level Nymph abilities without taking the class.  Hmm....


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Why not?  I got NOTHING to post in right now...




Looks like you need to join a few more games!!  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Looks like you need to join a few more games!!




Well RA has proved to me that I could play in a few more games but I'm leaving town starting next week so it’s a bad time to be looking…  (Especially consider I have 3 games coming up as soon as I and the other people finish the characters.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd imagine I would keep the Nymph class and then give different abilities in the Nymph feats.  It might be cool to have a bit of overlap, so that people who are dedicated to one branch of the feat tree could get one of the mid-level Nymph abilities without taking the class.  Hmm....




Like Charisma to saves and AC?  (Separate feats of course)


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Are there any other entrances to the villa, (Servants entrance something like that).  I'm thinking of paying someone to open the door.[/sblock]Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Like Charisma to saves and AC?  (Separate feats of course)



 Yes, that was the plan.  Separate feats, and the Charisma to AC would have a bunch of prerequisites so that you have to be dedicated to get it.  Because Charisma to AC is really really strong (not that Unearthly Beauty is anything to sneeze at )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Entrances to the building itself or the fence?  The fence has just the one gate.  No servants' entrances either--remember how I said she was 'solitary' in my description of her 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Presumably, the gate opens for Glamour, and that is how she gets in.  Anyone have Use Magic Device and want to "Activate Blindly" ?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, that was the plan.  Separate feats, and the Charisma to AC would have a bunch of prerequisites so that you have to be dedicated to get it.  Because Charisma to AC is really really strong (not that Unearthly Beauty is anything to sneeze at )




Right.  So would we be giving free feats to take these racial feats or would we have to use are normal feats also?  (Or could it be a combination of the two to prove dedication?)

Side note: I still don't know what Unearthly Beauty does.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Right. So would we be giving free feats to take these racial feats or would we have to use are normal feats also? (Or could it be a combination of the two to prove dedication?)
> 
> Side note: I still don't know what Unearthly Beauty does.



I'd figure I give a few free feats (maybe 1 at level 1 and then every 5 levels) and then you combine that with spending your normal feats. Not set in stone, since I just made it up right now 

As for Unearthly Beauty, it does something different for each Nymph type. For Anthousai, it gives 

Adoring Beauty(Su): Those who see the Anthousa's perfect beauty have a hard time marring it. Anyone who attempts to target the Anthousa with a damaging or destructive attack must make a Will Save (DC 10 + 1/2 HD + Cha mod) or else be unable to perform such an attack this round--he does not lose his action, but he has to choose something else. He gets another Will Save each round he tries to perform such an action. If he ever makes such a Will Save, he becomes immune to this effect for 24 hours.  This effect is temporarily negated for any target against which the Anthousa makes a similar destructive or damaging attack herself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd figure I give a few free feats (maybe 1 at level 1 and then every 5 levels) and then you combine that with spending your normal feats. Not set in stone, since I just made it up right now




Understandable...  What happens if this racial feat tree makes a class…  I would call it pointless but less than desirable yet the character has already been played?

Best example would be Pleione and nymph.




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for Unearthly Beauty, it does something different for each Nymph type. For Anthousai, it gives.




Not to bad but its not as good as what I thought it was.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Understandable... What happens if this racial feat tree makes a class… I would call it pointless but less than desirable yet the character has already been played?
> 
> Best example would be Pleione and nymph.



I don't think that this would be true, especially if you were working with a concept.  A Nymph with Nymph levels would not need to focus on the feats that she gets the abilities for free--in fact, the Nymph abilities would count for fulfillling prerequisites--allowing faster progression on the feat tree than anyone else.



> Not to bad but its not as good as what I thought it was.



Wow, what did you think it did?  That's a pretty useful ability


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think that this would be true, especially if you were working with a concept.




If you think the nymph class would still be useful than I have no issues with continuing to use it, that reminds me to post in the other theard.  (I would like the right to look at other classes and rebuild her if the nymph isn't as favorable when this racial progress gets done.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, what did you think it did?  That's a pretty useful ability



As I said in the other thread I thought it was charisma to AC since it had the same first half of the MM nymphs ability and the same first half of the charisma to saving throws...  AKA The unearthly confused the beep out of me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> If you think the nymph class would still be useful than I have no issues with continuing to use it, that reminds me to post in the other theard. (I would like the right to look at other classes and rebuild her if the nymph isn't as favorable when this racial progress gets done.)



That's fine, though in all honesty, it may never get done


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's fine, though in all honesty, it may never get done




Why? I can bug you about it nearly every hour of every day...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Why? I can bug you about it nearly every hour of every day...



 Awww...play nice now! 

You know I need to finish more classes first .  Working on Shaman and Champion simultaneously at the moment.  Should be done them both some time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Awww...play nice now! [/qoute]
> 
> I've not made one IC post on this forum today...  I have no Mr. Nice in me anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rystil Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I need to finish more classes first .  Working on Shaman and Champion simultaneously at the moment.  Should be done them both some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, and with this race the racial progression shouldn't be more than two weeks away.   (I know your smart enough to get it done in that time.  Cause your like über brilliant.  )
Click to expand...


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Sweet, and with this race the racial progression shouldn't be more than two weeks away.  (I know your smart enough to get it done in that time.  Cause your like über brilliant.  )




You're forgetting the fact that I get my faculty position in about a week, which will cut my time in half


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're forgetting the fact that I get my faculty position in about a week, which will cut my time in half




But not your über brilliance!  (I would be willing to help with this also as I'm sure others would be also.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> But not your über brilliance!  (I would be willing to help with this also as I'm sure others would be also.)



 Well, the other tricky thing is that once in effect these abilities will suddenly make all the characters gain additional hidden-ECL that I'd have to take into account for balance issues.  Still, it seems an interesting endeavour to try


----------



## Rystil Arden

> But not your über brilliance!



Oh, and


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, the other tricky thing is that once in effect these abilities will suddenly make all the characters gain additional hidden-ECL that I'd have to take into account for balance issues.)




Yes, but if all the races get them they should mostly balance themselves out without alot of interference from others.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and




You deserve it.   (I’ve seen alot of great ideas in your threads.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, but if all the races get them they should mostly balance themselves out without alot of interference from others.



 They internally balance (which allows me to hide the ECL like I've done so far), but little things have to be tweaked when dealing with things like the Draconic Pet.  Also, it would be nice to find an LA equivalent for the new abilities so that I wouldn't be forced to assign a set of them to every single NPC that I've made so far


----------



## FreeXenon

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would be willing to help with this also as I'm sure others would be also.



Oh, yeah... Love Game Mechanics!!   

I am not as stoked as BS about all of this, but my inner-munchkin can not turn down the chance at gaining more abilities!

I am thinking that The Man will most likey embark on this journey by himself to ensure that the proper flavor is obtained. However, I could see us helping with the process once it is started.

I am thinking that the most difficult part will mostly likely be in choosing the core mechanic and periodicity with which to implement this idea. Once that is determined the work will be in choosing balanced abilities, and yes if everyone has them, all things being equal,  they should balance themselves out.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You deserve it.   (I’ve seen alot of great ideas in your threads.)



 I'm glad _someone_ likes them.  Most of my friends and associates with whom I game tabletop dismissed this stuff as crazy and requested that I never GM it again.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I am thinking that The Man will most likey embark on this journey by himself to ensure that the proper flavor is obtained. However, I could see us helping with the process once it is started.
> 
> I am thinking that the most difficult part will mostly likely be in choosing the core mechanic and periodicity with which to implement this idea. Once that is determined the work will be in choosing balanced abilities




I agree with much of this analysis.  Also, some races (such as Rowaini and some of the other human-like ones) will be harder to make abilities for than others.


----------



## FreeXenon

Give me names and addresses. I have a lot of disgruntled friends.   
Are they on a lot of medication, or can they only come out during the weekends?


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Give me names and addresses. I have a lot of disgruntled friends.
> Are they on a lot of medication, or can they only come out during the weekends?



 Hmmm?  I'm not sure I understand the reference?  If you mean my tabletop people, they work during the week and so we only play on Saturdays usually.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, it would be nice to find an LA equivalent for the new abilities so that I wouldn't be forced to assign a set of them to every single NPC that I've made so far




I think you should just have a list saying okay NPC nymph would have this, this and this at level 8 and this, this, this, and this at level 12.

And maybe mix it up a little bit as you go along.


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil said:
			
		

> I'm glad someone likes them. Most of my friends and associates with whom I game tabletop dismissed this stuff as crazy and requested that I never GM it again.




These guys all need help!! Psychiatric help!   
That is what I am referring to.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm glad _someone_ likes them.  Most of my friends and associates with whom I game tabletop dismissed this stuff as crazy and requested that I never GM it again.




There're crazy or they just might be the casual type but I really do like this...  I think it ranks up there with that milk you created. 

Delicious!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think you should just have a list saying okay NPC nymph would have this, this and this at level 8 and this, this, this, and this at level 12.
> 
> And maybe mix it up a little bit as you go along.



 I really really hate doing that though--I'm a bit temperamental in that I refuse to use cookie-cutter NPCs.  As it stands, I can create any NPC for normal D&D or my own system in the time it takes to describe them to to PCs and enter combat/negotiations/whatever.  Not sure if I can still do it after adding in these new feats, but I will certainly try (even if it makes me implode)


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> These guys all need help!! Psychiatric help!
> That is what I am referring to.



 Or maybe they are the sane ones and we are the crazy ones


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I think it ranks up there with that milk you created.
> 
> Delicious!




Yes, creamy and delicious.  Just don't ask the Sarynthi for their source--trade secret


----------



## FreeXenon

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think you should just have a list saying okay NPC nymph would have this, this and this at level 8 and this, this, this, and this at level 12.
> 
> And maybe mix it up a little bit as you go along.




This might result in a lack of internal consistancy and balance, and might be quite hard to balance especially if he 'mixed it up as he went along'. 

Something like this will have a far reaching effect on the game, especially if there are different "branches or facets" to each race. All braches would have to be balanced. From an in-game perspective - are we facing a Mojiin with Breath Weapon of Doom variant or the Unstoppable Reding Natural Attack variant.


Oh, and if you implode, could you send picures. I always wanted to see that!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not sure if I can still do it after adding in these new feats, but I will certainly try (even if it makes me implode)




Trust me, I think I myself have had more time with NPCs than anyone else in your PbP games combined...  I do appreciate your efforts and I think you make it seem like this will add hours of work for each NPC...  It might add 30 minutes tops when its finished and probably alot less when you get use to doing it.

My first human fighter took me an hour to pick my feats.  Now I can pick them in under 2 minutes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> This might result in a lack of internal consistancy and balance, and might be quite hard to balance especially if he 'mixed it up as he went along'.




I think you miss understand what I'm saying...  

Say that a race gets two racial feats by level four.

I'm suggestion that he look at each of his 4th level Mojiin's as having improved natural armor and improved breath weapon, as example, and that he only change it up every once in awhile.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Oh, and if you implode, could you send picures. I always wanted to see that!




It might look something like this:


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It might look something like this:




Yeah, that's how Isida looked when I suggested fractional advancement in a game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Trust me, I think I myself have had more time with NPCs than anyone else in your PbP games combined...  I do appreciate your efforts and I think you make it seem like this will add hours of work for each NPC...  It might add 30 minutes tops when its finished and probably alot less when you get use to doing it.
> 
> My first human fighter took me an hour to pick my feats.  Now I can pick them in under 2 minutes.



 I'd just rather have it balanced in such a way that I could choose to just not give the NPC any of the abilities at all and know what the effective LA equivalent for this would be


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's how Isida looked when I suggested fractional advancement in a game.



 You clearly convinced her though, at least for HttBT


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You clearly convinced her though, at least for HttBT




I've actually done it twice now... I did it again even though she told my wife to shoot her if she ever agreed to it again. 

So how are the racial progressions going?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> So how are the racial progressions going?



Haven't started.  I'm too dedicated to getting out those classes that are necessary for play, which are at the moment probably more important


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Haven't started.  I'm too dedicated to getting out those classes that are necessary for play, which are at the moment probably more important




Not really.... I have my classes already. 

RA
[sblock]have these people really not progressed the two hours yet so that I can once again post on my merry way?   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
*They are deathly afraid of a Repulsion effect.  They sent a rat and it failed its Will save (duh) and could not enter but they aren't willing to try it themselves.*
[/SBLOCK]



> Not really.... I have my classes already.



Awww...now don't be selfish


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> 
> *They are deathly afraid of a Repulsion effect.  They sent a rat and it failed its Will save (duh) and could not enter but they aren't willing to try it themselves.*




Huh?  I'll take that as a no and its going to be awhile...    
[/SBLOCK]



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Awww...now don't be selfish




But I'm so good of it!   And I know you will honesty not give in to my temptations.


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Huh? I'll take that as a no and its going to be awhile...



It depends.  It will be very sudden.  I will not know when it is coming.  Just suddenly, they will do the right thing and I will know enough from their actions against certain shared NPCs (such as Arire) to do the next Molpe part 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> It depends.  It will be very sudden.  I will not know when it is coming.  Just suddenly, they will do the right thing and I will know enough from their actions against certain shared NPCs (such as Arire) to do the next Molpe part




I knew it... Its going to take a day or two more... *sigh*  I guess Molpe could wake up and need to go pee and find out about modern plumbing.   (I’ll post it if you will reply to it.  )

Leveling questions: Bewitching Song, does she sing to do this? (aka is it obvious to an onlooker that she charming someone.) 
Does it effect only one person?  
Does she need to continue to "sing" to produce the charming of it?  
What races from your overall list are unaffected by person spells?  (besides nymphs and tralgs)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Molpe doesn't need to excrete--she got her nourishment from Symbiosis

Bewitching Song: She does need to sing to do it, though it is not obvious that she is charming someone--just singing beautifully (it is less obviously magic than, say, a Sorcerer casting a spell).  It effects one person only, though you can use it more than once.  You do not need to continue to sing.  The following races are immune to person spells: Byblan, Tralg, Mojiin, Sidhe, Nymph, Pleb, Vildri
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Molpe doesn't need to excrete--she got her nourishment from Symbiosis
> 
> The things you lean when your just joking...    Now I got to know, well not really but its one of things things that will nag at the back of my head till I ask, if she doesn't Symbiosis and must eat like a normal human does she now have to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rystil Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bewitching Song: She does need to sing to do it, though it is not obvious that she is charming someone--just singing beautifully (it is less obviously magic than, say, a Sorcerer casting a spell).  It effects one person only, though you can use it more than once.  You do not need to continue to sing.  The following races are immune to person spells: Byblan, Tralg, Mojiin, Sidhe, Nymph, Pleb, Vildri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's alot of races...  I guess the good news is that Charm Monster is only a thrid level spell for her.  (Bard list)
> 
> Does Bewitching Song just have a vocal component then?
> 
> What feat would you recommend for her?
> 
> [/SBLOCK]
Click to expand...


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]







> The things you lean when your just joking... Now I got to know, well not really but its one of things things that will nag at the back of my head till I ask, if she doesn't Symbiosis and must eat like a normal human does she now have to?



Yes


> Wow that's alot of races... I guess the good news is that Charm Monster is only a thrid level spell for her. (Bard list)



Well...here are the ones for whom it does work: Altanian, Larakese, Rowaini, Melodian, Harmonian, Dolathi, Lacerta, Feldori, Narlseman, Nibelan, Valsian, Praetor, Sacra


> Does Bewitching Song just have a vocal component then?



Yup


> What feat would you recommend for her?



I dunno. Whichever one seems cool 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not really.... I have my classes already.




Sometimes, BS . . . . sometimes . . . 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA
[SBLOCK]



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well...here are the ones for whom it does work: Altanian, Larakese, Rowaini, Melodian, Harmonian, Dolathi, Lacerta, Feldori, Narlseman, Nibelan, Valsian, Praetor, Sacra.



True, enough that is alot but you still see a higher percentage among the core D&D races being affected by it. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup




Cool, would a typical person, low level caster, know what she was doing if she started singing like this out of context.  (Like if they had a dagger to their throats?)  I"m sure it would be a mass bonus to a spellcraft check.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno. Whichever one seems cool



Well I don't know...  I've never done a spell caster before.  Do you think weapon focus would be useful or useless?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia, Champion is being added as we speak (just typing in the flavour )


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Keia, Champion is being added as we speak (just typing in the flavour )



Take your time Rystil, I understand.  Plus I've got others things I can do in the meantime.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Sometimes, BS . . . . sometimes . . .




Sometimes I'm so obnoxious it's frustrating but you can't help but laugh?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Woot! IC Posts! IC Posts!

RA

[SBLOCK] Is Molpe on the move again now?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Cool, would a typical person, low level caster, know what she was doing if she started singing like this out of context. (Like if they had a dagger to their throats?) I"m sure it would be a mass bonus to a spellcraft check.)



Without some knowledge of Amaranthians and Sirens, since the Siren's Song is not technically spellcasting, they would not be able to determine what you were doing at all.  Of course, I would probably be wary of anyone who started to coo a mellifluous song while I had a knife at her throat just as a matter of caution 



> Well I don't know... I've never done a spell caster before. Do you think weapon focus would be useful or useless?



That was supposed to be a choice so silly that it tricks me into helping you pick, right?   How bout upgrading your Spell Focus to Greater Spell Focus?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
They decided that it would be a great plan to throw the rat across.  It failed.  I apologise for their lack of courage 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA:
[SBLOCK]



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I would probably be wary of anyone who started to coo a mellifluous song while I had a knife at her throat just as a matter of caution




I agree but she could take hold of their mind before their turn came up to object...  Of course if it didn’t work out so well she would still have a number of issues.  

If they made the save would they know that she tried to charm them? (Charm spell doesn't say anything about this but I remember being told I was charmed in a game and when it failed in the same game.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That was supposed to be a choice so silly that it tricks me into helping you pick, right?   How bout upgrading your Spell Focus to Greater Spell Focus?




I had thought about that but I had meant to say Weapon Finesse.  I do realize that Weapon Focus is worthless.

Is it early to take Greater Spell Focus?

Oh and do you allow the specialist from the PHB for the siren or not?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sometimes I'm so obnoxious it's frustrating but you can't help but laugh?



Almost ! 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> 
> They decided that it would be a great plan to throw the rat across.  It failed.  I apologise for their lack of courage



If I wasn't stuck in the abyss in regards to posting I would be laughing my ass off...  That and if I had a better clue as to what they are doing…  Are they going to run into combat before I can post again? (to the best of your knowledge.)

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Almost !




I'm almost afraid to ask.   "Almost" on the obnoxious part or the laughing part?


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
It looks like they might run into a single opponent, who is missing from spells whom they could easily defeat in the opening round (having chased her down finally).  What matters for you is whether they succeed at catching her or whether she runs away.  Sound fair?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]How could a failed will save force the creature to stop and fall when it's not under it's own power (i.e. a rat sailing over the wall in mid-air)?[/sblock]

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS: [SBLOCK]


> I agree but she could take hold of their mind before their turn came up to object... Of course if it didn’t work out so well she would still have a number of issues.



I agree


> If they made the save would they know that she tried to charm them? (Charm spell doesn't say anything about this but I remember being told I was charmed in a game and when it failed in the same game.)



They know that someone tried to zonk them with an effect that forced them to make a Will save that they succeeded.  They don't know who or what did this.


> I had thought about that but I had meant to say Weapon Finesse. I do realize that Weapon Focus is worthless.
> 
> Is it early to take Greater Spell Focus?
> 
> Oh and do you allow the specialist from the PHB for the siren or not?



I guess Finesse might be useful, GSF can be taken any time, and Siren's can't specialise
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*It needs will to enter the Repulsion field or it is hedged out.  It doesn't matter who throws it there   Check the spell Repulsion *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It looks like they might run into a single opponent, who is missing from spells whom they could easily defeat in the opening round (having chased her down finally).  What matters for you is whether they succeed at catching her or whether she runs away.  Sound fair?




Sounds Fair?  Yeah I guess so but it sounds like its going to be mid week before this is all done...  :\ 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm almost afraid to ask.   "Almost" on the obnoxious part or the laughing part?



And the world may never know . . . .


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I hope to finish tomorrow.  I've even taken the liberty of doing such things as having the characters perform actions when Keia asks them to without waiting for the player (if I know the action is safe)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They know that someone tried to zonk them with an effect that forced them to make a Will save that they succeeded.  They don't know who or what did this.




Ouch no so Subtle after all...



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess Finesse might be useful.




But not really useful I take it?



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> GSF can be taken any time, and Siren's can't specialise.



I guess that would be more useful than finesse...  No issue on Specialization.  Can any of the classes specialize?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Ouch no so Subtle after all...



Sorry, but that's the rule.  Says so in the Player's Handbook.  They feel nothing if they fail the save.


> But not really useful I take it?



Depends on in how much meleeing you plan on partaking.


> I guess that would be more useful than finesse... No issue on Specialization. Can any of the classes specialize?



No, none of them can.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *It needs will to enter the Repulsion field or it is hedged out.  It doesn't matter who throws it there   Check the spell Repulsion *



Wow, a fixed field repulsion spell on a entire villa.  Holy crap that's a lot of money!  See even with that spell I think of a rock . . . a rock can be throw through the field and even hit the person, it can't just fall by the wayside because the rock failed a will save - - doesn't work that way.  A wall of force does, a protection from X spell doesn't, a repulsion doesn't.

But, regardless, it answered my question, there's no damage field set up on the wall.  'course there's no way the five of us are resisting a permanent repulsion field with a minimum DC of 19.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> And the world may never know . . . .




I'm much less obnoxious on the Internet than I am in real life...  (As seen in my wife's signature.)

I think it’s mostly the muscle relaxers I'm taking for my back of late...  I'm either asleep and dead to the world, or obnoxiously active.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
A Repulsion is not a mind-affecting spell, though.  Therefore, the Repulsion field is very real 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I hope to finish tomorrow.  I've even taken the liberty of doing such things as having the characters perform actions when Keia asks them to without waiting for the player (if I know the action is safe)




Well I can't blame you, I know your moving as fast as you can.  Which is why I've left my complaints to the OOC thread.  (Oh! Minus this morning when I said you cut me off.)
Larakese
Oh does Wei-Han level now?  I only ask if he can speak in Seelie now and any issue with Molpe picking up Larakese now?  (I think we agreed she hadn’t been exposed enough to any other language yet.)

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Thanks for understanding   Wei-Han didn't level.  As for languages, I think it would be too much of a stretch to give it to her already (part of the reason I wanted to level at the end, I guess).  Now that I am committed to levelling in the middle, can we hold the knowledge of the languages in limbo until maybe after the convocation (or some time period where I can find an excuse to let you have it?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Thanks for understanding   Wei-Han didn't level.  As for languages, I think it would be too much of a stretch to give it to her already (part of the reason I wanted to level at the end, I guess).  Now that I am committed to levelling in the middle, can we hold the knowledge of the languages in limbo until maybe after the convocation (or some time period where I can find an excuse to let you have it?)




To be honest its to much of a strech for any character to pick up a lanaguge in less than a year game time... period. 

I guess just unlevel her so she can get the lanaguge at this level...   :\ 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Thats about all I can do alone . . . off to do other things![/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
They do have lingual acquisition aids, and you could use one for free at the convocation.  So want to level but just hold off until the next day for the language?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Sorry   Sure you don't want to try the Will save?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sorry   Sure you don't want to try the Will save?



Nothing to be sorry about.  If it's a permanent repulsion field (and nothing else would work like that so it seems likely), that's got to be a group decision.  Zykovian's thinking that he may as well head back to the inn and drink the rest of the night away for all the good that this is going to do them.  The only reason he's staying is that I'm forcing him to .[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They do have lingual acquisition aids, and you could use one for free at the convocation.  So want to level but just hold off until the next day for the language?



If I level her I need to use up her skill points.  right?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
No.  I allow characters to hold onto skill points and feats until they have an RP reason to spend them 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.  I allow characters to hold onto skill points and feats until they have an RP reason to spend them



Cool that is a dangerous practice in regard to feats…  Though I imagine your watchful enough to make sure that a feat held isn’t used to pick up a feat that couldn’t make the requirements for at its proper level.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
You have to spend it before levelling up a second time.  OR ELSE! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You have to spend it before levelling up a second time.  OR ELSE!



Seems like a fair rule then.  Hey what's a good metamagic feat to take?  and do you have the Complete Arcane?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I do have Complete Arcane.  Metamagic depends on what you'd like to get out of it 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I do have Complete Arcane.  Metamagic depends on what you'd like to get out of it




I'm not sure I follow...  You mean what feats am I looking for out of this book?  Sudden Extend, Chain Spell, probably more...  Though it looks like they would be pointless to get at this point...  Though I guess I could be wrong since the normal sorcerer doesn't have feats either.  Is sorcerer really that powerful compared to a wizard?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I'm not sure I understand what you are getting at here?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I understand what you are getting at here?



Ahh me either?    For a sorcerer with limited feats is it worth getting metamagic feats or just working on spell focuses and such?  If they are worth it do you like the above-mentioned feats from the Complete Arcane?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Metamagic is sweet when you can spontaneously use it.  Both of those above can be cool 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[sblock]
Changes to Molpe's skills at level 3:
Skill Points: 9

Spellcraft 5
Knowledge: Spheres 1
Sense Motive: 1
Concentration: 1
Speak Languages: 1[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Sounds good 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sounds good



Cool I wasn't sure if taking so many ranks in Spellcraft would be okay or not.   Spells next! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Well, she's been working on casting and using her spells and such for a while now, so I'd say its cool to take 5 ranks 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Metamagic is sweet when you can spontaneously use it.  Both of those above can be cool



Cool then I think I would go with extended one first or do you think the extend one from the PHB is better?  I do realize it is worthless right now but I don't think Molpe will every have a lack of spell slots... Every time she gets low she'll be doubling her bonus spells per a day. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
It depends.  Would you rather be able to extend without paying but only a few times per day or extend as many times as you like for the cost of a higher-level spell slot?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> Well, she's been working on casting and using her spells and such for a while now, so I'd say its cool to take 5 ranks



Cool.   Did you know theirs only two new enchantment spells in the Complete Arcane?  (I'm not asking you to change it just using it as a lead in for my next question.  )  Which school is the best one to take spell focus in for most casters? Conjure and Evocation seem to have alot of good spells in them...
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Conjuration is silly to focus because most of the good spells have no saving throw.  Evocation can be a good choice if you use a lot of area attack spells.  Enchantment is great for mind-bending magic, and pretty much all of it has saves, Illusion too.  Necromancy isn't really appropriate for a Nymph, but it also has a lot of saves.  Divination and Abjuration both have nice spells, but few saving throws--like Conjuration
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It depends.  Would you rather be able to extend without paying but only a few times per day or extend as many times as you like for the cost of a higher-level spell slot?



I guess it matters on the correct interpretation of this...  I guess it’s also good that I went back and double-checked it cause I think I also misinterpreted this one also.


> Beauty's Bounty: Sirens are seductive and coy, full of effusive charm.  At certain levels, they become able to exploit this to a greater extent, gaining twice the number of bonus spells per day from high Charisma as normal for all spell levels up to the number after this ability, up to a maximum of 6 at level 16.




Does this mean when I get Beauty's Bounty II that both my first level bonus spells (which means they would double for a second time cause of Beauty's Bounty I) and my second level bonus spells for the first time double or does it only effect each level of spells once?)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
It doubles only once for each spell level.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA [SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:It doubles only once for each spell level.



Yeah, good thing I asked...   I guess she won't be tossing spells as much as I thought she would be.  So spell slots probably do matter so I should look at either taking a spell focus or the spell lengthen metamagic feat from the CA.  Of course I was looking at Conjunction more than Evocation spell focus.  (alot of spells in the CA are conjunctions.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
That's why its called Complete Conjurer by me--gives them an unfair advantage and all.  But pay close attention--pretty much none of those spells have a saving throw, so you won't get any use out of Spell Focus, which only helps if they require a save.  Oh, and its called 'Conjuration' 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's why its called Complete Conjurer by me--gives them an unfair advantage and all.  But pay close attention--pretty much none of those spells have a saving throw, so you won't get any use out of Spell Focus, which only helps if they require a save.  Oh, and its called 'Conjuration'



Blast of Flame, Orb spells, Bands of Steel*, I’m actually seeing a good 'Conjuration' spell every level, oh does it give any bonus to summoning spells?  

* Is this spell worth it with a DC of 18 to escape?

Oh and the extended spell duration feat would it work on her Bewitching Song?

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Most of those (the orbs particularly) have no DC, so Spell Focus won't help, nor does it help with summoning.  Check to see if there is a saving throw--those are the ones that need Spell Focus love 

I'd rule that you could use 3 daily uses of Siren's Song to add Extend effect to your songs if you take Extend Spell (PH) or you could just slap it on and use up the feat's daily uses with the Sudden Extend (CA)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Most of those (the orbs particularly) have no DC, so Spell Focus won't help, nor does it help with summoning.  Check to see if there is a saving throw--those are the ones that need Spell Focus love




Oh the one I was looking at has a half save, and a fort save (both of which would be affected) and since its a sound based attack and I'm not sure I want to deal with the below cause I don't know if I only have 3 uses if I use the extended effect at any time durning the day, or what, that I will just take Spell Focus: Conjurer and hope that all these Conjuror spells I'm looking at in the CA you'll let me use.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd rule that you could use 3 daily uses of Siren's Song to add Extend effect to your songs if you take Extend Spell (PH) or you could just slap it on and use up the feat's daily uses with the Sudden Extend (CA)



More confused now that before.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
The orb spells saving throws are usually just for the little mini added effect.  All the actual damage is done regardless of the save and based on a ranged touch attack 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The orb spells saving throws are usually just for the little mini added effect.  All the actual damage is done regardless of the save and based on a ranged touch attack



Is this true for the sound orb also?  (Its the one I really want so I would like to make sure I get the most out of my feat.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I'm fairly sure it is.  If you have the book right there, take a look in the description 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

*********

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







> BS:I'm fairly sure it is.  If you have the book right there, take a look in the description



*sigh* yes I have the book infront of me but that doesn't mean I understand it...  which is why I asked.   

Oh Well I'm tried of dealing with Molpe's leveling...  It's done.  Here she is in full:

*Character Name:* Molpe Lilypetals
*Character Race:* Naiad (Limnad)
*Home World:* Amaranthia
*Character Classes:* Siren
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 18
*Height:* 5’5”
*Weight:*107 lbs.
*Eyes:* Deep Royal Blue
*Hair:*  Turquoise Blue
*Skin:* Creamy Pale

*Experience Points (Current):*3,000 (?)
*Experience Points (Needed):* 6,000
*Character Level:* 3

*Known Languages:* Altanian, Aquan, Eldish, Seelie, Sylvan

-------------------------------------------------------

*Strength:* 8 -1 (Base 12, -4 Racial)
*Dexterity:* 17 +3  (Base 15, +2 Racial)
*Constitution:* 13  +1 (Base 13)
*Intelligence:* 16 +3 (Base 14, +2 Racial) 
*Wisdom:* 14 +2 (Base 12, +2 Racial)
*Charisma:* 21 +5 (Base 17, +4 Racial)

*Bold:* After magical enchantment
-------------------------------------------------------

*Hit Dice:* 3d6 +3
*Hit Points:* 17
*Armor Class:* 14 [ BASE (10) + ARMOR (1) + DEX (3) + DEFLECTION (0)]
*Flatfooted Armor Class:* 11
*Touch Attack Armor Class:* 13
*Damage Resistance:* 0
*Spell Resistance:* nil

-----------------------------

*Armor Worn:* Firefly Gown (??? gp)
*AC Bonus:* +1 
*AC Penalty: * 0
*Maximum DEX bonus: * None
*Armor Type:* Light
*Weight:* 1 lbs.


*Notes:* 
The below is owned but not worn.

*Armor Worn:* Amaranthian Gossamersilk Shift (500 gp)
*AC Bonus:* +1 
*AC Penalty: * 0
*Maximum DEX bonus: * +10
*Armor Type:* Light
*Weight:* 1 lbs.

*Armor Worn:* Amaranthian Gossamersilk Dress  (1000 gp)
*AC Bonus:* +3
*AC Penalty:* 0
*Maximum DEX bonus:* +8
*Armor Type:* Light
*Weight:* 2 lbs.

*Armor Weight:* 3 lbs.
-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Fortitude:* 2 [BASE (1) + CON MOD (1)]
*Save vs. Reflex:* 6 [BASE (3) + DEX MOD (3)]
*Save vs. Will:* 5 [BASE (3) + WIS MOD (2)]

*Special Save Notes:* 

-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier:* +3
*Base Attack Bonus:* +2

*Melee Attack Bonus:* +1
*Ranged Attack Bonus:* +5

-------------------------------------------------------

*Weapons:*
*Dagger* Attacks: +1 / 1d4-1 / 19-20 / piercing or slashing / 1 lbs. (2 gp)

*Weapon weight:* 1 lbs.
-------------------------------------------------------

*Feats*
Spell Focus: Enchantment (1st level)
Spell Focus: Conjuration (3rd level)

*Skills:*

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
Bluff +12 *(+14)* (Cha + 5, Racial Bonus +2, , Honeyed Voice +2, Lingerie: Circumstance Bonus +3) 5
Concentration +7 (Con + 1) 6
Diplomacy +16 *(+18)* (Cha + 5, Racial Bonus +2, Synergy Bonus from Bluff +2, Synergy Bonus from Sense Motive +2, Honeyed Voice +2) 5
Escape Artist +5 (Dex + 3) 2
Gather Information +10 *(+12)* (Cha + 5, Honeyed Voice +2) 5
Intimidate +7 *(9)* (Cha +5, Synergy Bonus from Bluff +2, Honeyed Voice +2) 0
Knowledge: Amaranthia +8 (Int + 3) 5
Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty +5 (Int +3) 2
Knowledge: The Spheres +5 (Int + 3) 2
Listen +7 (Wis + 2) 5
Perform: Sing + 12 (Cha + 5, , Honeyed Voice +2) 5 
Sense Motive +7 (Wis + 2) 5
Spellcraft +8 (Int +3) 5

*Bolded* Honeyed Voice: Voice Dependant Bonus 

*Unspent:* 1

[CC] Cross Class Skill
-------------------------------------------------------

*Special Abilities*
Low Light Vision (Limnad)
Dazzling Beauty: DC: 16 (Limnad)
Symbiosis: Lakes and Ponds (Limnad)
Immune “Person” Spells (Limnad)
Beauty's Bounty I (Siren)
Siren's Song (Siren)
Countersong (Siren)
Song of Fascination (Siren)
Honeyed Voice (Siren)
Bewitching Song (Siren)

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Equipment & Gear:* (758 gp) 
Backpack
Parchment (20 sheets)
Mirror, Small Steel
Lyre, Masterwork
Wand, Cure Light Wounds [45 Changes]
Heartstone Necklace: Glamour
Provocative Dress (+1 for charisma checks involving seduction.) 
Firefly Dress: (Normal: royal blue gown, white boa, elegant cape, yukata, opera gloves, gown with flowing cape)
Lingerie/Bathing Suit, Cream Colored Brazier and Thong (+3 circumstance bonus to all charisma checks)

*Equipment Weight:* 8.5 lbs.

------------------------------------------------------- 

*Magical Item Slots* 
Head: 
Eyes: 
Neck: 
Torso: 
Robe/Armor: 
Waist: 
Clock/cape/mantle:  
Arms: 
Hands:
Ring Left Hand: 
Ring Right Hand:
Feet: 

*EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:* 8.5 lbs.
*ARMOR WEIGHT:* 3 lbs.
*WEAPON WEIGHT:* 1 lbs.
*TOTAL WEIGHT:* 12.5 lbs.

*Carrying Capacity* 8 STR *Light:* up to 26 lb. *Medium:* 27-53 lb. *Heavy:* 54-80 lb.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Money:* 
PP: 0
GP: 0
SP: 0
CP: 0

Favors: 740
-------------------------------------------------------

*Base Speed:* 30 feet

*Siren Spells Per Day:* 0 – 9 1st – 6 + 4; 
Save DC: 5 + spell level
Enchantment DC: 7 + spell level
Conjuration DC: 7 + spell level


*Spells Known*

0 – 11 _Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Keep Dry, Light, Hygiene, Prestidigitation, Transcribe, Mending, Message, Read Magic_
1st – 6	_Attraction*, Expeditious Retreat, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter*, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Orb of Sound, Lesser*_

* Enchantments or Conjuration

*Appearance* 

Shapely and alluring Molpe is a young lady with waves of soft, silky, turquoise hair, accented by a pink water lily, that cascades like a gentle waterfall down to the small of her back and exquisite large entrancing royal-blue eyes that gleam with an innocent, sublime joy that few, if any, can match.  Her ruby-red lips are always animated and often pressed together in either a series of pouts, that can make anyone try to consul her, to blithe yet knowing smiles that seem able to seduce and entice both mind and body without even try.

Her provocative curves are covered, if at all as she truly prefers to be in the nude, by a daring sky-blue dress, which is cut low enough to expose enough of her voluptuous bosom to entice most viewers to peer just a bit deeper into the dress to see if they cannot espy the rest.  The dress shimmers and the colors shift, puffy clouds of white seeming to pass across the sky-blue pattern, only to fade away upon the whim of Molpe.  The dress is form fitting, serving to highlight her perfect, luscious body more than it conceals.

*Personality* 

Though on an official mission for Tifalia, Princess-Ascendant, Molpe is a young woman that has a hard time taking life serious.  One should be playing, preferably in water, meeting new people and making new friends, or doing anything else that makes life more enjoyable and blissful than being serious.  It’s not to say that Molpe can’t be serious when it’s required as she can be, in fact most people drawn to her carefree spirit never realize that she posses as keen mind capable of solving many of life’s problems and though a humble girl Molpe loves to be pretty and be told that she is pretty.

Always positive, polite, friendly and quick to forgive those that hurt her Molpe often finds herself with few enemies and more friends than she honestly knows what to do with. 

*Background:* 

Ever since she was young, Molpe was an inquisitive and curious Naiad, exploring the underwater connections between lakes and tarns across Seelyne. One day, her explorations would change her life forever.  When she was 15, she discovered a hidden tunnel and after exploring it to its terminus, it proved to lead to a dead end, but the rock at the end was rather weak and thin. Curious, she knocked an exit and saw light, indicating a passage to the surface. When she breached the surface, she found herself within a fountain in the most beautiful enchanted garden she had ever seen. An extraordinarily beautiful Sidhe, delicate and voluptuous even by Nymph standards, which were rather high for such things, was sitting behind a nearby tree, reading a book serenely, while wearing a beautiful and expensive Glimmergown. She looked up with crystal-blue eyes when she heard the splash and was startled to see Molpe in the fountain. Molpe gave a friendly wave and extricated herself, nude as usual, from the fountain, and introduced herself. 

Thus began a long conversation between the two. The Sidhe's name was Tifalia Jubaris, and she confessed that she rarely had a chance to explore the world beyond her garden, and her home, which she said was nearby, as Molpe so loved to do. Tifalia listened with wonder to Molpe's stories of exploration, telling the Naiad that she could never repay those stories with any from her own life of equal interest, but at least she could teach Molpe some of the arcane magical theory she was being tutored. Although Tifalia was older, the two were mentally in the same state, and they enjoyed each others' company so much that they arranged to meet again, and again, and they became fast friends, sharing secrets, stories, and their deepest thoughts.

Friendship led to the two becoming lovers, and soon they declared each other 'true-sisters' in the Nymph sense, as Nymphs typically had no parents and thus defined the relationship of 'true-sister' as another woman with whom they shared a romantic, emotional bond, as Tifalia's tutoring caused the innate power of Molpe's beauty to awaken into an arcane entity that could manipulate reality and the minds of others, marking the Naiad among the ranks of Amaranthia's Sirens.

Eventually, one day, a Votress, who stated that Tifalia should not be fraternizing with random Nymphs from the outside, discovered them and the stern caretaker wondered how the Naiad had found a way inside the palace grounds in the first place. When Molpe claimed, truthfully, that she had no idea that she was in the palace, the Votress smiled at the child and shook her head gently, explaining to the Naiad that she found it difficult to believe that one who was within the Palace Gardens and speaking so intimately with the Princess-Ascendant of Seelyne would not know where she was. Molpe gave a start; she hadn't known that Tifalia was the Princess-Ascendant, not really paying too much attention to Sidhe politics. The Votress further pointed out that until the Princess-Ascendant became strong enough to protect herself from Seelyne's enemies, Tifalia was forbidden to associate with anyone not from her family, even other Sidhe, let alone a Nymph from the outside, who could easily be a Conacian Amazon spy for all they knew. At this, Tifalia began to cry, not wanting to be parted from Molpe, and the Naiad was also understandably upset, until the Sidhe's mind, working faster than her caretaker's, struck upon the answer: Then I hereby proclaim Molpe as a member of my household! And as my will, it is now law, barring mother's direct cancellation.

The Votress had no real answer to that, and so the bewildered Naiad was taken back to the palace where, after it became clear that the Queen was amused by her daughter's decisiveness and would not cancel the mandate, she was pampered and treated like royalty with her true-sister, learning a bit about the workings of the Seelie Court as well as gaining a somewhat elitist attitude from all the pampering.

But Tifalia, who understood Molpe better than anyone else, realized that her true-sister would never be happy if she was stuck in the palace for long, and so she arranged a chance meeting between Molpe and some offworlder dignitaries who were visiting Seelyne, hoping that their tales of Spelljamming might spark up her dear friend's sense of excitement and adventure. 

When Molpe returned to Tifalia excited by what she had heard from the offworlder and dreaming of travels through Wildspace, the pleased Tifalia told Molpe that she wanted the Naiad, her closest and most trusted companion, to head to Eldiz, where she had heard of a convocation of talented folk from all the Known Spheres, and be Tifalia's emissary, the Princess-Ascendant's eyes, ears, and voice in the outside world. While in part the need for an emissary was somewhat invented to help Molpe taste freedom, it was true that while her mother had many emissaries to Eldiz and other worlds, the Princess-Ascendant had none of her own, whose first loyalties she could trust implicitly would lie to her.

Thus began Molpe's adventure as an official emissary, yet somewhat clandestinely so as Molpe alternately flaunts and hides the fact that she is Tifalia's emissary depending on what will net her the best advantage at the moment, although she prefers not to use her emissary status unless necessary, as she would like to think that she deserves responses on her own merit, rather than due to the power of the royal she represents). Having arrived in Eldiz, she will soon have to learn what it is like to explore a foreign land, although she is quite enjoying the admiring looks that she has received so far.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Cool. Looks good 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool. Looks good



Yay...  To be honest I'm sure I'm waiting a feat but oh well small price to be done with it.  I've worked on leveling her since 4 PST...  Looking up stupid feats, spells, and bugging you for advice.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I apologise if I have wasted your time .  I wanted to let you pick instead of forcing my opinions on you.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I apologise if I have wasted your time .  I wanted to let you pick instead of forcing my opinions on you.



No it's I who should apologize for wasting so much of your time.[/SBLOCK]

Oops, this obviously wasn't for me...


----------



## Keia

Well, that's about it for me tonight.  I'll check back in around 9,

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Not at all, I got lots of stuff done at the same time--barely took any of my time at all 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Well, that's about it for me tonight. I'll check back in around 9,
> 
> Keia



G'night Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Well, that's about it for me tonight.  I'll check back in around 9.




Ditto.  da wife is home now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ditto.  da wife is home now.



 G'night BS


----------



## FreeXenon

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think you miss understand what I'm saying...
> 
> Say that a race gets two racial feats by level four.
> 
> I'm suggestion that he look at each of his 4th level Mojiin's as having improved natural armor and improved breath weapon, as example, and that he only change it up every once in awhile.




Gotcha - mix up the path or variant used....


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It might look something like this:



Cool! I wonder if implosion would qualify as a lossless compression? Hmmm....
With all of that light being emitted I am thinking not...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, how much longer is the prolog going to be?  The thread is getting rather big and to be honest if I known it was going to get this big I would have cut it at the 1200 barrier.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, how much longer is the prolog going to be?  The thread is getting rather big and to be honest if I known it was going to get this big I would have cut it at the 1200 barrier.



 Just a little bit.  You can cut it if you want though.  I won't get upset.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just a little bit.  You can cut it if you want though.  I won't get upset.




K, though I'm not going to go back and cut it... as I said before it’s a horrendous task to cut a thread up.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> K, though I'm not going to go back and cut it... as I said before it’s a horrendous task to cut a thread up.



 Oops, by cut I meant close, that is "cut it at this size"


----------



## Keia

e-mail sent

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon

Sure is quiet here today!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Sure is quiet here today!!



 Don't worry.  I'm still alive


----------



## FreeXenon

It's not you I a worried about. 
It is really quiet without Molpe being able to post. Really quiet!! 
It is usually hard to find the pertinent posts having to wade through you and Molpe interacting.
Poor Molpe!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Yeah Molpe probably won't be posting for another few days I imagine...  Something about being about a space  temporal riff or being in the same place at the same time as her body’s double…  Or something like that.

All I know is it sounded Star Trekish.


----------



## FreeXenon

Dude.... Check and see if you have a weapon that emits Tachyons; you would be so set...   
Temporal Riffs are really annoying...


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Dude.... Check and see if you have a weapon that emits Tachyons; you would be so set...
> Temporal Riffs are really annoying...



 It might wind up imploding if you shoot the tachyons.  Like the picture


----------



## FreeXenon

*Tachyons, Temporal Primes, and the Dungeon Master*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It might wind up imploding if you shoot the tachyons.  Like the picture



 Hmmmm.... BS you might want to take a look at your character sheet... Look quickly before something changes... 

We could get 2 for the price of one: Merge bodies from alternate temporal primes and a tachyon induced DM implosion... Sweet!!!   

Rystil please tell me you have a web-cam??


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.... BS you might want to take a look at your character sheet... Look quickly before something changes...
> 
> We could get 2 for the price of one: Merge bodies from alternate temporal primes and a tachyon induced DM implosion... Sweet!!!
> 
> Rystil please tell me you have a web-cam??



 Nope, no webcam here


----------



## FreeXenon

Well, there goes that idea...


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Just waiting on Eonthar . . . family nite will shortly be upon me.  If so, Zykovian will not recommend killing anyone, including Nymphs, unless they try and kill us (then we'll "kill them right back" - man I love Firefly quotes).  He will follow Abdiel's instinct - though he's getting the feeling that the Crazan Arris isn't a gem at all . . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Hey, that's cool.  Have fun at family night 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Dude.... Check and see if you have a weapon that emits Tachyons; you would be so set...




No theirs no escape from this one...  I think "Q" got me.  

I know, it sounds so far farfetched but I have tried everything to get another post or two from RA…  I even suggested my country girl discovers the joys of modern plumbing but I got shot down on that one also…  

Luckily, I got an IC post to do in a game soon, probably will wait till I get home, it be the first time in two days for me to post IC on ENworld.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, no webcam here




I just want to quote this post and take it completely out of context...


----------



## FreeXenon

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No theirs no escape from this one...  I think "Q" got me.



 Q... Bad!!! Molpe Good! 

BS, just take comfort knowing that you are not wearing a red shirt and will hopefully 'Live Long and Prosper'.

I'm going to leave now before someone hurts me. See ya' guys tomorrow!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> BS, just take comfort knowing that you are not wearing a red shirt and will hopefully 'Live Long and Prosper'.




 Actually, I don't think she's wearing anything at the moment...   



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I'm going to leave now before someone hurts me. See ya' guys tomorrow!




Have fun.


----------



## Keia

AbM[sblock]Eonthar disappear today? - kinda hesitant to move forward without his input[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
I haven't seen him. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA [sblock]
So can I read these posts yet?  And any chance of actually being able to post tonight? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Don't read the posts yet.  As for posting tonight, I dunno. Tis a bit frustrating. They know what they need to do, so they all decided to agree that they should wait for Eonthar to post, and then Eonthar did not come on at all today 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't read the posts yet.  As for posting tonight, I dunno. Tis a bit frustrating. They know what they need to do, so they all decided to agree that they should wait for Eonthar to post, and then Eonthar did not come on at all today



It happens, it’s the beast that is PbP.  Don't let it get you down, okay, Mark? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I'm OK with it if you are.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm OK with it if you are.



Of course.   Beep happens, The Shield comes on in 54 minutes, oh and I was right and you where wrong!  It will be midweek before I get to post again. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, you win.  You know more about PbP response times than I do 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, you win.  You know more about PbP response times than I do



It's okay, its a shallow victory and trust me I would rather have been posting. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA 

[sblock]Are we their yet?   [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar

Sorry about not posting since yesterday morning. I had to go on a business trip - three hour drive, three hour meeting, three hour drive back, and then another meeting that went on until midnight.

I have posted Abdiel's response in the IC thread.


----------



## Keia

Eonthar said:
			
		

> I have posted Abdiel's response in the IC thread.



Yay!! Now where did Rystil go . . . 

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon

Keia said:
			
		

> Yay!! Now where did Rystil go . . .



What Keia said...

Welcome back, Eonthar! I hope your trip went well. I am sure that BS will be happy to see you have returned!  Temporal Anomolies, Tachyons and alll that...    

[AbM][sblock]We will have to wait a moment for RA to reply to me. It is assumed that I can detect this Jewel of Madness (Crazen Arris) and I have not been given any indication that I can, so splitting up might not be an a viable option unless we have a means of communication. We will see once he replies...    [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar

Thanks, the trip went very well, very long and tiring, but well.

AbM:[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> We will have to wait a moment for RA to reply to me. It is assumed that I can detect this Jewel of Madness (Crazen Arris) and I have not been given any indication that I can, so splitting up might not be an a viable option unless we have a means of communication. We will see once he replies...



I seem to remember RA telling me that all Mojiin could detect the Crazan Arris ... of course, I may be wrong.

Since we will only be a few hundred feet apart at the most, I figure screaming would be a good method of communication if something goes wrong.

Once we have determined where the Crazan Arris is, maybe we could use triangulation again to figure out exactly where in the villa it is, that way we don't have to randomly search the whole place. [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Yay!  posts!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yay!  posts!




I said it to quickly... No RA to update the IC threads yet... *pout*


----------



## Rystil Arden

I'm baaaaaaaack!


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm baaaaaaaack!



Yay!!!! Welcome back . . . . 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm baaaaaaaack!




Yaaaaaay!! *huge hugs*


----------



## FreeXenon

I'm looking at the Avenger Smite progression and they only get the ability once, at first level.

Your class description says this







> Smite Corrupted: As Smite Evil, but it affects creatures who have been detected by Detect
> Corruption.  Even if the creature is corrupt, this ability does not work unless the
> Avenger either uses Detect Corruption to confirm this or else is offered firsthand proof of
> the creature's corruption, such as watching a Dragonlord drain Arris's life energy.
> *Number of times per day as per Smite Evil*




The above sentence seems a bit disjointed but also could be clear depending on how much Mountain Dew I've had - I am assuming it should say something like this:
The Avenger gains Smite Corrupted using same progression as per the Paladin's Smite Evil.
or something like that - every 5 levels starting at 5th?


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the Avenger Smite progression and they only get the ability once, at first level.
> 
> Your class description says this
> 
> The above sentence seems a bit disjointed but also could be clear depending on how much Mountain Dew I've had - I am assuming it should say something like this:
> The Avenger gains Smite Corrupted using same progression as per the Paladin's Smite Evil.
> or something like that - every 5 levels starting at 5th?



 It means what you think it means


----------



## FreeXenon

Cool!


----------



## FreeXenon

*Smiting Rystil*

How sensitive is my Detect Corruption? Can I discern the difference from someone who is evil, and/or 'shadowtainted', Truly Tainted, and so on. Being able to differentiate would be nice, or does everyone come up as Corrupted and with a faint, moderate, strong, or overwhelming aura, and that's the highest level of gradation (sp?) I have?


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> How sensitive is my Detect Corruption? Can I discern the difference from someone who is evil, and/or 'shadowtainted', Truly Tainted, and so on. Being able to differentiate would be nice, or does everyone come up as Corrupted and with a faint, moderate, strong, or overwhelming aura, and that's the highest level of gradation (sp?) I have?



 The second one.  It is not superior to Detect Evil, just different


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ten posts in a row without an Sblock?  This madness has gone on to long!

BS:
[sblock]Who ever you are you shouldn't be reading this...  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

That's what I thought...


----------



## FreeXenon

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ten posts in a row without an Sblock?  This madness has gone on to long!
> 
> BS:
> [sblock]Who ever you are you shouldn't be reading this...  [/sblock]



OK... that was funny!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ten posts in a row without an Sblock?  This madness has gone on to long!
> 
> BS:
> [sblock]Who ever you are you shouldn't be reading this...  [/sblock]





Careful with this, though: One of your actual SBLOCKs for the game a few pages back was also labelled BS instead of RA


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That's what I thought...



 Much more useful though for an Avenger, as it detects Neutrally-aligned Dragonlords for you


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Well I'm pushing everyone to the front door, though I would normally be mroe cautious - I wanted to get BS back into the story before something bad happened . . . in r/l.  Now if everyone else complies . . . . [/sblock]Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Careful with this, though: One of your actual SBLOCKs for the game a few pages back was also labelled BS instead of RA



 
I see... and did you read it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA [sblock]What happened to all the posts that just happened?  Is Molpe free to post again?  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Good plan 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil ArdenThe consensus of the last several posts was to walk around in a circle several times. :D[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Did anyone get dizzy?   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
  A little bit 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A little bit



Well worth it then!  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar

RA: [SBLOCK]I will be away for most of the day tomorrow - another day-long business trip. Unless the group decides to do something truly stupid (in Abdiel's opinion - as judged by you) he will simply follow along with the rest of the group. He would rather that no one gets hurt trying to obtain the Crazan Arris - as it is a gem that promotes peace - but will use force (subdual damage) if necessary.
I will check in as soon as I get home (should be around 9pm EST)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar:
[SBLOCK]
Okey dokey.  I'll let the rest of the group know 
[/SBLOCK]
All But BS:
[SBLOCK]
Eonthar will be away most of the day tomorrow on another business trip, so he says that he will follow with the group's decision (unless I step in to say otherwise).  Something to keep in mind I guess.  K, that's it for now 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

> All But BS




Good news or bad news?   and do I get to post tonight?


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
The bad news is that Eonthar will be gone tomorrow.  The good news is that he has authorised me to make decisions for him to go along with the group 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Hmmm....with Eonthar gone, the 'Have Abdiel do the talking' idea seems like it might be tricky  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil Only[sblock]_'I'm so not getting paid . . . ,'_ Zykovian thought.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]That's wnat I get for posting quickly in the IC thread before checking the ooc thread.  hopefully Eonthar will still post - I think he's still on line.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The bad news is that Eonthar will be gone tomorrow.  The good news is that he has authorised me to make decisions for him to go along with the group



Okay...  Question for you is these really need to be spoiler text?   Why is Eonthar's going away spoiler text worthy in the first place? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I dunno.  He first told me he was going away in spoiler text, so I thought it was only fair to SBLOCK the response for him 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
It might work, but if Abdiel says 'OK' then what are we going to do when the group actually gets there and he is supposed to talk 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]"Don't look behind the curtain . . . there's nothing to see behind the curtain . . . [/sblock]Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno.  He first told me he was going away in spoiler text, so I thought it was only fair to SBLOCK the response for him



Hmmmm, I've joked about it a few times but I think that the SBLOCKS in this thread have gotten out of hand.  

Maybe you should leave a note to everyone that SBLOCKS are really only needed for IC talk in the OOC thread and not RL issues.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Eonthar hasn't moved from his 11:33 last access time.  Perhaps I should reword my post and go from there.  It's your call Rystil.[/sblock]Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Actually, I checked and there were a few IC references in the Eonthar information.  So it was a good call on his part.  Anyways, very soon most all the SBLOCKs will disappear, so we needn't worry 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
That may be for the best.  Speed may be the best way to avoid...well you know, what you said before :\
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, I checked and there were a few IC references in the Eonthar information.  So it was a good call on his part.  Anyways, very soon most all the SBLOCKs will disappear, so we needn't worry



Then he could have sblocked the IC knowledge from the RL issues…  and yeah you've been saying that for a few now so I'm not going to get my hopes up. 

Oh I so freaking blame you...  I've made two IC posts in the last two days and 70-80 other posts on the board.  You’re a bad influence on me.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I'm sorry for the delay, and I'll do my best to end it soon, but I'm _so_ not a bad influence. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Alright you too - quit gossiping and making fun of us in the blocks.  Rystils got work to do now that I changed my post. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for the delay, and I'll do my best to end it soon, but I'm _so_ not a bad influence.



Are too!
[/SBLOCK]

I will be hit and miss tomorrow, I'm not sure if it matters thought for this game, but I have 3 doctor's appointments, 1 at 9 Am, one at 1 PM and one at 2:45 PST.

If by divine miracle I get to post tomorrow RA can just wait for me to do so.


----------



## Keia

. . . . or not.   [see earlier post]

Going to bed in ten.  Catch everyone later.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> . . . . or not.   [see earlier post]
> 
> Going to bed in ten.  Catch everyone later.
> 
> Keia



 G'night Keia.  I tried, but guess we'll have to wait again :\


----------



## Keia

Did you notice I changed my post?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Did you notice I changed my post?
> 
> Keia



 Changed it a second time?  I did reply to the first change


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Changed it a second time?  I did reply to the first change




Rystil:[sblock]No, that was it.  Sorry, don't know what I was thinking.  hopefully others will post and we'll move on.  Guess we can't just walk in without getting someone else's agreement in the group[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Yeah, sorry about that, that we need someone else to say 'OK' was my theory as well.  Or at the least, I won't have the group enter unless you post an action saying that they do, instead of just a suggestion to the group--I'd feel to much like a railroader 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]And I'd feel like I was pushing them and that's not in character . . . he's too cautious, nite![/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, did you know you would be on the front page by post count if you hadn't stopped me from posting?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, did you know you would be on the front page by post count if you hadn't stopped me from posting?



 I still am.  Right now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I still am.  Right now.




Yes but you weren't before...  scary timing huh?


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I still am.  Right now.



Good job!!  I'm still on page two and I'm okay . . . 

really leaving this time . . . typing failing . . . thoughts incoherent . . . ZZZZzzzzz . . .


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes but you weren't before...  scary timing huh?



 Nope, I timed the post that brought me to page 1 so it would be the one that answered your post in delicious irony 



> Good job!! I'm still on page two and I'm okay . . .
> 
> really leaving this time . . . typing failing . . . thoughts incoherent . . . ZZZZzzzzz . . .



G'night Keia!  Sleep well


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, I timed the post that brought me to page 1 so it would be the one that answered your post in delicious irony




Actually I was watching and waiting...   I knew you couldn't stop yourself from posting... 

Night Keia!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nighty Night BS. 


ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz................


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually I was watching and waiting...   I knew you couldn't stop yourself from posting...
> 
> Night Keia!



 I can stop any time I want to--I just choose not to in order to keep my players happy


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Last edited by FreeXenon : Today at 11:15 AM. Reason: canot spel.




  I so want that on a T-Shirt!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can stop any time I want to--I just choose not to in order to keep my players happy



So your saying you can go till Monday with only posting in the OOC threads and IC threads of the games your playing in?


----------



## FreeXenon

I'm glad you like it.  

That's either really funny or really sad! I will opt for the former!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> That's either really funny or really sad! I will opt for the former!




I am the world’s worst speller...  If you saw my posts before I spell checked them you would be shocked.


----------



## FreeXenon

Really?? The Spell Checker is one of the greatest things created since the PC. The person I work with would like to really convice me of this. 

I rarely generate content for our website, so I am not in the habit of using spellchecker. I (like to think that I) spell very well, it's just my typing accuracy that is really bad. 

That's my story and I sticking to it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Really?? The Spell Checker is one of the greatest things created since the PC. The person I work with would like to really convice me of this.




I swear by it.  F7; Crtl + A; Crtl + C; Alt + TAB; Ctrl + Ctrl + V


----------



## Rystil Arden

Wheeeee!  I don't use a spellchecker


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wheeeee!  I don't use a spellchecker




I know.  I've seen your writing.


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]I am not a happy Mojiin! I just got my ass handed to me... again!   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know.  I've seen your writing.



 Hey, at least I don't have like 30 malapropisms per page though


----------



## Rystil Arden

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
Awww....Don't feel bad.  Okay wait, he hit you on a 3.  Okay, yes, feel bad : 

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, at least I don't have like 30 malapropisms per page though




True enough.  Luckily for me neither do I. 

RA:
[sblock]So do I get to post today or what?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
You can thank Khavren's very gung ho post for the fact that you are extraordinarily close to getting to post.  Remember the one-or-two round fight that is the only thing for which you need to wait?  Well, they just started it 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

BS[sblock]Please do not hold your breath; we need our PBP Moderator!   [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]I modified my previous post to account for the rude interruption. I am going to have a whole lot of pent up rage to vent on someone.   

One day I will be able to back up my talk... One more level and the whooping will begin.   [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, they just started it




I thought that started a week ago!     Good.  So can I go and read the other posts now? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon (not me, him):
[SBLOCK]
Okey dokey. Thanks! As for the pent-up-rage, well don't worry--if you beat this guy, you get to take out the thief too  (he's her bodyguard).



> One day I will be able to back up my talk... One more level and the whooping will begin.



Not just back up the talk, but actually talk as well once you learn the languages they use 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> I thought that started a week ago!






> Good. So can I go and read the other posts now?



I'd say no. Wait until you meet them at the convocation. Then, you can read everything from all their posts, K?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon
[sblock]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> BSPlease do not hold your breath; we need our PBP Moderator!



Oh I held my breath the first day... but while I can't talk do to a lack of air I can still type. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It should have started a week ago!  They were standing next to the unlocked, untrapped, unmagical door and decided not to open it.  Nope, let's run around in circles a bit   At least, Khavren eventually did it



My gawd people...  :\ 


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd say no.  Wait until you meet them at the convocation.  Then, you can read everything from all their posts, K?



Fine...  Just give me something to do IC.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Fine... Just give me something to do IC.



Soon...soon.  Just need to know if the NPC escapes or is captured.  Then you can go, k?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Soon...soon.  Just need to know if the NPC escapes or is captured.  Then you can go, k?



So today then?  No doubt about it? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Well, I know you and I can do a combat like this in one hour flat (we did a very similar one before )  If they can do it in one day, then today it will be.  If they cannot, it may not be for a bit, as I'm on vacation this weekend.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey.  Thanks!  As for the pent-up-rage, well don't worry--if you beat this guy, you get to take out the thief too  (he's her bodyguard).
> 
> Not just back up the talk, but actually talk as well once you learn the languages they use



 I am going to try to make the best of my wild and crazy 4 hit points... 
I am assuming that changing to dragon form does not provoke an attack of opportunity, but standing up does, correct?

Good point! I cannot wait to annoy everyone equally! It will be cool! 
Third level will rock in a non-munchkin sort of way.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Correct, and dragon form is harder to trip, although you still have to stand up eventually if you want to attack.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I know you and I can do a combat like this in one hour flat (we did a very similar one before )  If they can do it in one day, then today it will be.  If they cannot, it may not be for a bit, as I'm on vacation this weekend.



Okay, but well...  The game is about to ground to a halt then...  I'm out of town starting next week and won't really be around to post.  I guess the sblock post can stay around till the 27th or so cause it seems foolish to try to introduce us before then.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I start my job at the same time as you go on vacation, so no biggy 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

BS[sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I held my breath the first day... but while I can't talk do to a lack of air I can still type.



[Little Red Riding Poster] What great lungs you have Brother Shatterstone...[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:I start my job at the same time as you go on vacation, so no biggy



Well that's one good thing. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon[sblock]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> [Little Red Riding Poster] What great lungs you have Brother Shatterstone...



Yes, yes, I'm quite proud of them too... [/sblock]

Okay I'm off to my second medical appointment... not that it matters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Good luck BS!


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Posted.  We'll see what happens.[/sblock]Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*Okey dokey.  Just to let you know, you are at the bottom of the curving stairway, and he is on the next floor up, which is only partially visible from the ground floor over the railing and little miniwall along the open face of the second floor, so he has half cover from this angle.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]That isn't very apparent in your description.  In his surprise round did he move and attack or was he standing there and they just missed seeing him.

Fine then, have me move to change my angle to him before firing.  If I can't (or if it will put me too close to unable to get an angle on him) then I'll just magic missile the guy.

Also, e-mail sent.

Keia[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*He was standing on the second level unnoticed, so he just tripped Mhrazhar.  Then he took a five foot step to Melody.  The only reason the below people noticed is because the upper floor does not have a full wall facing you, which allows people on the top floor to look down and see people on the first floor while leaning on the bannister, sorry that I forgot to mention that 

There isn't really a good angle from down here to hit someone on the upper floor, in that you are only even able to see up there because the one wall is open, but you can definitely Magic Missile if you like 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Spot . . . one of the most important skills in the game - it's amazing so few classes have it as a class skill.  I adjusted my post to reflect the lack of vision.  Count on the MM just getting his attention - I don't want to kill him - he's not a nymph [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]


> Spot . . . one of the most important skills in the game



Yup, its quite important, though you'd have needed a really good roll to see him from all the way down there 



> Count on the MM just getting his attention - I don't want to kill him - he's not a nymph



Heehee, quite true!  You don't know about this 'Yuri' though, she might be.  And perhaps a Chaotic Evil thief-of-jewel-nymph at that 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Well, Zykovian's along for the ride at this point . . . he doesn't anticipate getting a reward for recovering the gem . . . and there are the expenses of this adventure . . . and the new enemies . . . all in all . . . not his best day ever.  

Abdiel or Mhraz is going to have to make the decision on what to do with the gem/bad guys ultimately.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Awwww .  Zykovian is the bounty hunter with the heart of gold 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Just a good guy, trying to pay his rent, and do some avenging . . . if he picks up the trail again.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Ah, well there has been at least one clue about the dark mysterious background of Zykovian, and the deaths of his mother Iralyn and his father Zarynian (do you might that I named them?) in the Destiny's Tears thread so far.  More to come 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Nope, don't mind.  I must have missed the clue . . . unless of course it was given to someone else - Zykovian wouldn't have missed it - he's fanatical that way [/sblock]


----------



## khavren

Rystil


[sblock]

Trying for the charge manuver if I have room.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
It just might have been given to someone else.  I'm sneaky that way  

...I love SBLOCKs! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
The enemy is fighting on the top floor, which is partially exposed because that floor has only a half-wall, allowing people to look down on the entrance from upstairs.  This means you have to go up a staircase that turns a few times before you can reach the enemy.  Sorry if I wasn't too clear 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Wow! look at all the sblocks!


[sblock][sblock]I[/sblock][sblock]can[/sblock][sblock]do[/sblock][sblock]it[/sblock][sblock]too[/sblock][sblock]!!![/sblock][sblock]!!![/sblock][/sblock]
^
| For everyone.


----------



## FreeXenon

BS[sblock]Poor BS! Feeling a little left out?  
Hopefully, we will all be together in a little while. The sooner the better because having to add these SBLOCKS all of the time is a little annoying. 

Keep Thinking Tachyon Emitter!  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

*FOR Brother Shatterstone ONLY!!!!!!*

BS [Rystil and all others Keep out!][sblock]And that means you Rystil!!   
BS[sblock]Do you have any [crazy] plans this weekend?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon[sblock]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Poor BS! Feeling a little left out?
> Hopefully, we will all be together in a little while. The sooner the better because having to add these SBLOCKS all of the time is a little annoying.



Aye, I think it is getting closer and to be honest I'm not doing to bad with the waiting...  Just sort of wish it didn't have to happen. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon
[sblock]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Do you have any [crazy] plans this weekend?



Not really...  I will have to help the wife get us packed up for our trip but besides that nothing really.  Why? 
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

BS[sblock]I actually kind of like how things have happend (from a roleplaying perspective). [I am biased seeming as how I am with the action right now.] I created one hell of an interparty problem almost right out of the gate, because I only knew one character, Abdiel, when 'joining' the group. Everything that I did not know, helped to make things really interesting. I only speak 2 languages that only 2 different people understand. So we have to deal with Communication issues. It has been fun!   The wait will be worth it once you get introduced.   

Having to wait as long as you are having to is not so cool! But you will be able to joing a group with differing levels of familiarity and trust. I have a feeling the party dynamics will be interesting. We have a host of really interesting characters. I have a feeling that our characters (Molpe and Mhrazhar) will not get along quite so well. We will see.   

Trip? Cool! Where ya goin?

No crazy plans here. I might play Sunday [the usual gaming day]. Things have been quite erratic for quite some time, so we shall see. 

Two weeks ago I got married   and I think Tanya will have off Saturday morning/afternoon. I am not sure yet!! [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon[sblock]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I actually kind of like how things have happend (from a roleplaying perspective). [I am biased seeming as how I am with the action right now.]




Oh I have no real complaints and I like enough also.  Trust me what Molpe went and did she couldn't have done with a party in tow. 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I created one hell of an interparty problem almost right out of the gate, because I only knew one character, Abdiel, when 'joining' the group. Everything that I did not know, helped to make things really interesting.




I've not read your game at all but if its was like Molpe's side of things there was so many plot hooks that I was tip toeing around them to keep up with the one Molpe was after. 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I only speak 2 languages that only 2 different people understand. So we have to deal with Communication issues. It has been fun!




Yeah we've talked about language issues a few times...  It sort of hamstrings a few of my class' later abilities but like you I agree it has added to the fun. 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> The wait will be worth it once you get introduced.




I imagine it will be. 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Having to wait as long as you are having to is not so cool! But you will be able to joing a group with differing levels of familiarity and trust.




Its not that bad, after every wave of IC posts I sblock RA and "ask are we there yet?" 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I have a feeling the party dynamics will be interesting. We have a host of really interesting characters. I have a feeling that our characters (Molpe and Mhrazhar) will not get along quite so well. We will see.




I guess they could but I think you don't really just how nice Molpe is. 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Trip? Cool! Where ya goin?




To my home, Kansas City MO, it will be the first time in three years so I'm getting pretty excited for it. 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Two weeks ago I got married   and I think Tanya will have off Saturday morning/afternoon. I am not sure yet!!



Very cool, Congratulations!  I'm glad I'm married.   So does Tanya play RPG games?   (My wife does a little PbP on here.  not to addictive but she's in a few games.)
[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

BS[sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess they could but I think you don't really just how nice Molpe is.
> 
> To my home, Kansas City MO, it will be the first time in three years so I'm getting pretty excited for it.
> 
> Very cool, Congratulations!  I'm glad I'm married.   So does Tanya play RPG games?   (My wife does a little PbP on here.  not to addictive but she's in a few games.)



It's not your character I am worried about being nice....    

Why has it been so long? I assume distance is the primary factor here. It is not exactly a 2 hour drive from Washington to Missouri...
Going home is always cool! Has your wife spent much time with your family?

No RPG's for her... She's Belarussian and in many ways a very simple gal. I will introduce her to them at some point and she is curious. I would introduce her sooner if it were not for the language barrier. RPG's uses a lot of 'non-normal' words and can make it quite difficult for non-native speakers. If I could find the books in Russian - that would rock. Hmmmmm..... something to think about.   [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon[sblock]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> It's not your character I am worried about being nice....




Well you got me their... I'm not worried about her also. :lo:



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Why has it been so long? I assume distance is the primary factor here. It is not exactly a 2 hour drive from Washington to Missouri...




Its more of a 24 hour drive.    Its been so long cause its hard for the wife to get the time off when it a good time to go...  I didn't think it would be three years but that's what it turned out to be...  :\ 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Going home is always cool! Has your wife spent much time with your family?




She's been home with me three times...  So probaly a month and a half off time out of 5 years of marrige.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> No RPG's for her... She's Belarussian and in many ways a very simple gal. I will introduce her to them at some point and she is curious. I would introduce her sooner if it were not for the language barrier. RPG's uses a lot of 'non-normal' words and can make it quite difficult for non-native speakers. If I could find the books in Russian - that would rock. Hmmmmm..... something to think about.




Very cool, and yeah it could be an issue.  My wife didn't have the barrier but it took her 4 years of marriage to try.  You should head to Meta forum and see if you can't get johnsemlak attention. (or you could email him here[/URL) and ask if he's seen in books in Russian.  If I remember correctly he's an American who teaches English in Moscow.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hey guys, am I supposed to be staying out of all of those SBLOCKs like the one that said "No Rystil".  Let me know if I can read them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey guys, am I supposed to be staying out of all of those SBLOCKs like the one that said "No Rystil".  Let me know if I can read them.




Yeah we're discussing some of the finer points of the plot we’ve seen so far in the game and it wouldn’t do for you to read it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah we're discussing some of the finer points of the plot we’ve seen so far in the game and it wouldn’t do for you to read it.



 OK, that's cool.  I'm flattered that you guys want to discuss my style.  Just don't give away pertinent info and I'm happy


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, that's cool.  I'm flattered that you guys want to discuss my style.  Just don't give away pertinent info and I'm happy




Yahhh, your happiness....  Yeah.  That's why you don't want to read it.


----------



## FreeXenon

BS[sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Its more of a 24 hour drive.    Its been so long cause its hard for the wife to get the time off when it a good time to go...  I didn't think it would be three years but that's what it turned out to be...  :\
> 
> She's been home with me three times...  So probaly a month and a half off time out of 5 years of marrige.
> 
> Very cool, and yeah it could be an issue.  My wife didn't have the barrier but it took her 4 years of marriage to try.  You should head to Meta forum and see if you can't get johnsemlak attention. (or you could email him here[/URL) and ask if he's seen in books in Russian.  If I remember correctly he's an American who teaches English in Moscow.





Yea, I can understand - arranging schedules and getting enough time for that sort of traveling is not easy. It's good that you are able to make it out there as much as you have.  Have you gone home alone sometimes if she cannot get the time off? Or is it all or nothing?

I will try to get a hold of johnsemlak. pulling out a book in Russian would be quite a surprise for her. Thanks for the clue!   [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah we're discussing some of the finer points of the plot we’ve seen so far in the game and it wouldn’t do for you to read it.



What he said! No DM Allowed!


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]Just making some conversation for Brother Shatterstone. You can look. It is there for amusment's sake to keep him from getting to bored![/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon[sblock]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Yea, I can understand - arranging schedules and getting enough time for that sort of traveling is not easy. It's good that you are able to make it out there as much as you have.  Have you gone home alone sometimes if she cannot get the time off? Or is it all or nothing?




It’s been all or nothing.  It might have been a mistake in retrospect but one I would probably repeat. 



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I will try to get a hold of johnsemlak. pulling out a book in Russian would be quite a surprise for her. Thanks for the clue!




Your welcome.  You might even drop a post in the general roleplaying forum as you might get faster service on your answer. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Oh, that's cool, that's cool.  Once Thanee posts an action we're ready for the next round!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil [sblock]I'll need to post too then... It will take me a little bit here...[/sblock]

BS[sblock]







			
				BS said:
			
		

> It’s been all or nothing. It might have been a mistake in retrospect but one I would probably repeat.
> 
> Your welcome. You might even drop a post in the general roleplaying forum as you might get faster service on your answer.




I would probably do the same in your shoes and thanks again. [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> What he said! No DM Allowed!



Actually I have no issue with RA reading it.   I was just pulling his leg.

FX, your welcome.  Glad I could help.


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[Sblock]How close is the monkinator. It sounds like he may be 5' feet away attacking Melody, so I do not have to worry about an AoO for standing up?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FX:
[SBLOCK]
He is 5 feet away from both of you and to the side 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]I really need and answer for the last post...   
and what is the shape of the breath weapon??   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FX:
[SBLOCK]
He does threaten you.  Breath Weapon is a small cone 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I'm getting excited at seeing another wave of IC posts! 

RA:
[sblock]Are we there yet???? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Soon.  Lots of manoeuvring so far.  Battle should be over soon methinks.  Patience, my apprentice. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]Can I crawl back 5 feet and then change form without an AoO?
There's a lot happening here...   [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Soon.  Lots of manoeuvring so far.  Battle should be over soon methinks.  Patience, my apprentice.



the quote is "Patience, my young apprentice..."  and yay![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FX:
[SBLOCK]
I believe that crawling while prone is a full-round action 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I know the quote. I purposefully removed the young because it would sound silly coming from a 20-year-old. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know the quote. I purposefully removed the young because it would sound silly coming from a 20-year-old.




If you quote Star Wars you either do it right or not at all. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Are you people having OOC talk in the IC thread?  Just because its SBLocked and I'm not allowed to read it doesn't make it right!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are you people having OOC talk in the IC thread?  Just because its SBLocked and I'm not allowed to read it doesn't make it right!



 But Thanee and I like to chat in the IC Thread.  Its fun!


----------



## FreeXenon

Nothing personal BS I am just a lot of sharp pointy teeth...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But Thanee and I like to chat in the IC Thread.




Yes, I've noticed this habit in other games with the two of you.... 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its fun!




Only if causing me conniptions is fun…


----------



## Thanee

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, I've noticed this habit in other games with the two of you....




Other games? There must be some games I'm in without myself knowing about... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thanee said:
			
		

> Other games? There must be some games I'm in without myself knowing about...




Dangerous Legacy.


----------



## Thanee

Rystil is playing in that, too? If so, I have not noticed it by now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee said:
			
		

> Rystil is playing in that, too? If so, I have not noticed it by now.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 I've been hiding.  And by hiding, I mean I'm not in the game


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thanee said:
			
		

> Rystil is playing in that, too? If so, I have not noticed it by now.




Always so literal.... *sigh* but no it’s usually you and vendetta. 

And…

For RA it’s usually whomever he can get to reply in "Heirs to the Burning Thrones"


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Always so literal.... *sigh* but no it’s usually you and vendetta.
> 
> And…
> 
> For RA it’s usually whomever he can get to reply in "Heirs to the Burning Thrones"



 In HttBT, I seem to only really have any luck with the NPCs.  At least as far as suicide rate, none of the NPCs she's worked with so far have done so, so she's ahead on the PC suicide rate so far


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In HttBT, I seem to only really have any luck with the NPCs.  At least as far as suicide rate, none of the NPCs she's worked with so far have done so, so she's ahead on the PC suicide rate so far




Hey OOC post in the IC post would drive anyone to suicide...


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]I really hate   erm...  love this monk based build. If you have the strength and dex to support it - it can, and as we have seen, be devastating. Kudo's on the Larakese Monk.     But, I am thinking that it is time for him to die...   

Did I not notice his royal Monkness because I did not take the time to 'Look Around' or is his monkness way too cool for me (in some shape or form, magic or otherwise)?

I knew that standing up would most likely mean death. Either you are being kind to me, and my character, or there is something quite amiss here. There are Ecomancer's looming about or other Arris friendly entities who do not want to kill Mojiin???  

Very sudden and cool encounter, dude!!   [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Always so literal.... *sigh*




Uhm... what other way is there to understand "you two" when talking about Rystil and myself, than to think, that you mean Rystil and myself. 



> ...but no it’s usually you and vendetta.




*puzzled*

I think you need more sleep! LOL 

Speaking of sleep... Good night! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

FX:
[SBLOCK]
*He was hiding behind the partial wall on the upper level that allows people to look down to the lower level.  If you had spotted him, he would have lost surprise.  Anyways, he is using his fists, so he might as well strike for subdual--why bother doing lethal when he can choose to kill you or let you live after the fight?*



> Very sudden and cool encounter, dude!!



Glad you liked it--many people would be upset over being knocked out.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thanee said:
			
		

> Uhm... what other way is there to understand "you two" when talking about Rystil and myself, than to think, that you mean Rystil and myself.




I did, but it was the other game*s* that shows you two weren't in the same game. 

Anyhow good night! 

and don't stress it.


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[SBLOCK]Everything is all nice and quite right up until the monkey poo hits the fan.
Sneaky Tricksy DM... My Prescious....   

Like the old adventuring addage better unconscious than dead!!   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FX:
[SBLOCK]
He was sleeping but you woke him up when you guys knocked on the door so much
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

RA[sblock]Do not tell me that!!   That is sooo not funny!!!   
<walks away shaking his head in disgrace/>[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

AbM:
[SBLOCK]
Oops!  I forgot to put in the follow-up for Improved Trip, so now Fedowin and Abdiel take damage (check the edit).  My bad 
[/SBLOCK]

FX:
[SBLOCK]
How is it my fault you guys were so loud? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA [sblock]It slowed down again…. *pout* Hey what if Molpe woke up so she could ask Wei-Han about his possible connection to Aldonza?  We talked about her asking him before they went to sleep but we both forgot…. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
*Let's save that one for later   First we have to see how their fight goes.  Not as resounding for the PCs as I first thought.  They did have 5 to 1, but the enemy had surprise, so we'll see.  I predict Keia's long-range support will win the day *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]The monk didn't respond or say anything in response to my attempt at diplomacy just keep attacking right?[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Let's save that one for later



Why I got nothing better too do and this is alot more reasonable than Molpe discovering modern plumbing...  (Which should at least show my desperation! )



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> First we have to see how their fight goes.  Not as resounding for the PCs as I first thought.  They did have 5 to 1, but the enemy had surprise, so we'll see.  I predict Keia's long-range support will win the day *



Well he did just post...  I guess I won't Crazy Ivan for now...   I hope its quick though. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*He seemed really really confused when you called him a bounty hunter after he called you bounty hunters, but he seems convinced that you are lying or mistaken and that you are here after this 'Yuri' girl, and he seems determined to protect her, so he kept fighting without talking.  You just rolled a 20 on Sense Motive!*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I agree that it is much more reasonable this time. We can definitely do it eventually, but I need to know if the NPC escapes. I don't want to spoil the surprise, but if the group lets the NPC go, she might try something a bit unexpected for you 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Posted, hopefully it helps

Keia


----------



## khavren

Rystil

[sblock]
I'm slightly confused by the descriptions of the action, did he do two attacks a round to trip us?  Next chance I get to go, I'll tumble to my feet, trying to avoid the AoO and fight defensivly with one hand, should up my ac to 20.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
You can Magic Missile easily, or arrow shot with cover.  Expeditious Retreat is still up   Let me know if you'll Shield or shoot 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
*No worries, I was a bit confusing there.  It was a Flurry of Blows with trips *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Arrow shoot.  Gotta keep him off balance[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree that it is much more reasonable this time. We can definitely do it eventually, but I need to know if the NPC escapes. I don't want to spoil the surprise, but if the group lets the NPC go, she might try something a bit unexpected for you



In my defense I didn't realize she didn't do... well you know.  I'm confused as to what Molpe has to do with the others at the moment but I guess I can trust you.   for now!   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*Yikes, another 20 on an attack roll.  Sheesh, Keia, you've voodooed my dice.  I'm not using that blue one for you anymore *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
*Well, I guess Molpe doesn't really have much to do with them, but they have a common enemy for now *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]WOW I missed on a twenty one!?!  You know I'm at +5 to hit, not +4 right? Point blank shot, Precise shot maybe . . . maybe?[/sblock] Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*Nope, out of range and it requires Improved Precise Shot to eliminate the cover bonuses.  Sorry, no crit today *

*Sorry though, *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Well, I guess Molpe doesn't really have much to do with them, but they have a common enemy for now *



Yes, yes...  Alire bane of everything.... including my IC posts. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, your archnemesis!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]So he's more than 30 feet away (I'm happy) and Precise just eliminates the -4 due to combat so that's alright.  I just can't believe I missed with a 21.  WOW.  I think I found my backup character . . .  kidding[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> Yup, your archnemesis!



And to think I hated the bitch already...   Hey if Alire is going to be sneaking in the window, I can't think of another reason why Molpe can't wake up and shake Wei-Han awake till he's semi-awake and give him 20 questions, make sure Molpe gets her listen checks, okay?  I don’t want her to take a wand full of that green spell if I can help it.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Recall that Larakese folks get +4 to both Dex and Wis, then add in the class bonus to AC and the cover bonus, and, well 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
*I guess you sorta figured out what was going to be the surprise.  I definitely plan on giving Molpe a Listen check every round, and Wei-Han and Glamour too.  Hopefully, everyone will wake up before any surprise attacks *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *I guess you sorta figured out what was going to be the surprise.



Good now lets skip it!    I would rather talk now, and post, than to wait for a possible ambush especially when we both thought the mud wrestling match would be so much fun. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

AbBS  

[sblock]

Who ended up with the healing potions?

[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

My gawd!  I've posted 81 times today.   I'm blaming you RA!  I’m blaming you!


----------



## Rystil Arden

All but BS:
[SBLOCK]
Uh oh, Khavren, I think it was Melody. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I have to do it or my whole plot won't work, I'm afraid.  Don't worry, we'll get some more fun soon 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> My gawd!  I've posted 81 times today.   I'm blaming you RA!  I’m blaming you!



 Not my fault!


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]She gave one to me that I still have.  I believe Fedowin kept one and Melody had the rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Ah that's right
[/SBLOCK]
All But BS:
[SBLOCK]
Zykovian and Fedowin each have one.  Melody has the rest.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I have to do it or my whole plot won't work, I'm afraid.  Don't worry, we'll get some more fun soon



Yeah, I know...  I guess I was wrong also, it’s not going to be till the end of the week till I post...  :\ Oh well, there is always tomorrow. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
It looks like Eonthar is asleep, but I think this fight is really close to ending.  Can you come up with some actions for him and his wolf (I was going to have him stand up while the wolf attempts another bite)?  Or should we wait until Monday to finish?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
*I dunno.  I have a feeling the fight will be over very very soon.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *I dunno.  I have a feeling the fight will be over very very soon.*



Well, you would know better than I but I hope your right.   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:[SBLOCK]
*If I can convince them to make a decision for the one player who isn't still awake, it may very well end tonight.  I'd still say you're more than likely right that it won't though.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Tanglefoot bag?  If he's within 5' of the monk, fight defensively until he can get a breath in.  If not within 5' feet,  Produce Flame and throw some at the monk.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Are you gone this weekend?  I was planning on working on characters sat for the games if you were around for questions.  Plus, there's the other player idea.  And some classes I was looking for ... [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*He can breathe from the ground.  Shall I have him do that?*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]So long as he doesn't endange anyone else - that would be his concern.  Otherwise bag him or flame him.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *If I can convince them to make a decision for the one player who isn't still awake, it may very well end tonight.  I'd still say you're more than likely right that it won't though.*



Nope, not going to try I hate it when my PCs are given actions while I'm not there...  No, no, I don't like that at all.  :\  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
My apologies, but I will be gone.  I'll try to find an internet connection and post the classes, which I should be able to finish on the trip.  Sorry 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

No worries!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> No worries!




so curious as to what that was for...  So curious indeed.  How can you not sblock the end of the conversation!   

Just kidding.  Night folks.


----------



## Keia

That was just to tease you.

But, I'm hitting it in about ten minutes myself.

KEia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Night everyone.  Funny time for you two to go to sleep.  Ah well


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Night everyone.  Funny time for you two to go to sleep.  Ah well



Still here . . . at least for one more post 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Still here . . . at least for one more post
> 
> Keia



 Cool


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Did the monk go the same way as Melody . . . If so I'd have to pursue and protest . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*They both left through the same door, but he's running, so he won't be attacking anyone for now, and he's so injured that he is unlikely to engage anyone.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Ah well, I posted my action before reading.  I'll still do what I'm doing, being protective of Melody for some reason.  Don't know why yet . . . Zykovian won;t say .  Nite I'll catch up in the morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Night Keia!  No need to catch up, your sleep will end it for now methinks.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

rystil

[sblock]

Did the monk only do subdual? Cause if I recall correctly healing potions either cure all subdual, or they cure an equal amount of real and subdual.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
Correct on both counts 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I did, but it was the other game*s* that shows you two weren't in the same game.




Ah, ok. 

Still don't know what you mean with the DL game, tho... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Night everyone.  Funny time for you two to go to sleep.  Ah well




Why?  It’s 8 AM the next day and there is still nothing for me to reply too...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thanee said:
			
		

> Still don't know what you mean with the DL game, tho...




That's cause I went through and deleted the evidence.


----------



## FreeXenon

AbM[sblock]I've fallen and I can't get up  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia

AbM[sblock]I'll potion you if the other two won't . . . it's just I'm the only one covering the door incase something really fun comes out.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Does anyone know if RA has already left for the weekend?


----------



## Keia

He was here for a split second this morning . . . I'm guessing he's gone . . . but you know, as soon as I finish typing he'll show up  . . . . rats didn't work.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Yeah rats...  Oh well, just so everyone knows the game is going to be crawling along for the next few weeks, RA has a job now and I'm going to be on leave.  I hope for daily updates but no guaranties.

I would rather my character not be roleplayed for me, I’m in the firm belief that only I can roleplay my character’s without bias, but I don’t think that will even be an issue…  I think we are sometime away from meeting each other. (for better or for worse.)


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think we are sometime away from meeting each other. (for better or for worse.)



And here I thought we were close . . . ah, well.  Have a good leave BS

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon

Yes, BS - Drive carefully - there are some crazy people out there. 
I know because I am one of them!! Muahahahahah!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> And here I thought we were close . . . ah, well.




Well I haven't posted in a week so you would probaly have a better idea than me...  :\ 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Have a good leave BS




Thanks, I will.   I don't fly out till turesday so I still be around for a few more day.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Yes, BS - Drive carefully - there are some crazy people out there.
> I know because I am one of them!! Muahahahahah!!!




I guess that’s one more reason to be glad we’re flying.


----------



## FreeXenon

Well, that just takes the fun right out of it!!!


----------



## Thanee

Keia said:
			
		

> And here I thought we were close . . . ah, well.




I just hope this whole SBing will come to an end soon. But I don't really see that yet... 

Have a good leave, BS.

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Hmm... SB... BS... that cannot be a coincidence...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thanee said:
			
		

> I just hope this whole SBing will come to an end soon. But I don't really see that yet...




Yeah that would be nice. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Have a good leave, BS.




Thanks!  I'm sure I will. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> P.S. Hmm... SB... BS... that cannot be a coincidence...




Oh no!  That was all RA’s doing.


----------



## Keia

Guess we're waiting on Rystil's next post, yes?

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon

AbM[sblock]I'm thinking so, unless others have nom-combat actions to perform. 
I'm not doing so much right now!   [/sblock]


----------



## Keia

AbM[sblock]I'm torn,  I'm still pretty able bodied and I want to be ready if that door opens or if other bad guys jump out.  Plus my spell only lasts for a minute.  If no one helps you, I will.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Guess we're waiting on Rystil's next post, yes?




The gods know I am...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hello!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeXenon

Good Morning, Rystil!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hello!!!!!!!!





Good *Afternoon*!!!


----------



## FreeXenon

Need... more... Mountain Dew.... Gaaahhh!!!   

Hows the Monday going?


----------



## Thanee

Am I supposed to say "Good Evening!" now? Well, actually it's almost Good _Night_. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Keia

Are we ready to go in the IC thread, just checking

Keia


----------



## Thanee

There are already some new posts in the IC today...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Are we ready to go in the IC thread, just checking
> 
> Keia



 Well, I am, at least


----------



## Keia

Weird, I was just there and the posts all looked the same . . . course with all the sblocks it was tough to tell, till I double checked the one to me!

Keia
_all posted up_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA:
[sblock]Our we there yet?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
*We are extraordinarily close.  It could be literally any post now *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil only[sblock]I think I'm the only one online currently for the top of the stairs group.  Should I post and continue on?  Always a difficult thing since I won't be leading the way.[/sblock]Keia

p.s. good trip?


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Going here, since that has rather little to do with the IC. 



> *I have had rules-lawyers in my games on both sides of the Trip debate, and I like the anti-twinkishness of the "trip AoO doesn't retrip" reading, but I have as yet been unable to reconcile it with the fact that I prefer AoOs for spellcasting to be able to disrupt the spell because they go off as the action is being attempted but before its completion.  Find me some way to keep both without being inconsistent, and I can certainly agree to play it that way from now on *




Yeah, I know what you mean. However, the AoO for spellcasting does not disrupt the spell, it just adds some sort of motion to the caster, which then makes spellcasting more difficult (based on the damage done), kinda like a violent motion. That's why there is a Concentration check necessary to succeed in the spellcasting. At least, that's how I see it. 

The spellcasting action itself is not wasted, as it would be with the standing up action. It just became more difficult to succeed, because spellcasting is such a delicate process. Standing up is not, therefore no such difficulties should be encountered.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *We are extraordinarily close.  It could be literally any post now *



Wow, well I have some time tonight to post and early in the morning tomorrow if you get up early.  (1130 PST)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm...always a tough call. I don't anticipate a majour problem if you do, but its up to you. Also, BS will be happy because once I reach an acceptable level fo semi-synch, I can start him up again 
[/SBLOCK]

PS: IT was pretty fun.  The #1 upside of the trip was teaching two girls how to play D&D.  They killed a Hellcat all by themselves.  Hurray!


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Well it's either post . . . or head over and watch a movie for a couple of hours . . . For BS, I think I'll post first [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> However, the AoO for spellcasting does not disrupt the spell, it just adds some sort of motion to the caster, which then makes spellcasting more difficult (based on the damage done), kinda like a violent motion. That's why there is a Concentration check necessary to succeed in the spellcasting. At least, that's how I see it.




I can definitely see that, but then I have trouble with the guy who rolled the same initiative as your spellcaster and happens to go first merely because of higher dexterity--I try to restrict the AoO to go off during the action so that it is clear why that case (and other similar ones) does not require a Concentration check.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
11:30 AM PST is like 2:30 PM here, so that should be no problem (or do you mean 23:30 PST?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> PS: IT was pretty fun.  The #1 upside of the trip was teaching two girls how to play D&D.  They killed a Hellcat all by themselves.  Hurray!




They did or their characters did?


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> IT was pretty fun.  The #1 upside of the trip was teaching two girls how to play D&D.  They killed a Hellcat all by themselves.  Hurray!



Cool! They kick butt!  IT's always fun to teach someone to play . . . the light in their eyes . . . after their first kill . . . ummm, yeah that's it   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> They did or their characters did?



 It was mostly the one girl who played a Fighter/Ranger.  I gave her Races of the Wild to read for flavour, and a few minutes later she asked for Complete Warrior to look up the requirements for some Prestige Classes she thought could be interesting--and I hadn't even told her about PrCs yet (to keep it simple) or the existence of Complete Warrior.  She managed to have a 22 AC (24 when buffed).  Fast learner, I guess


----------



## Keia

Off to do family time.  Should be back in a couple of hours.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 11:30 AM PST is like 2:30 PM here, so that should be no problem (or do you mean 23:30 PST?)[/SBLOCK]
> 
> No I used the AM correctly.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Cool! They kick butt!  IT's always fun to teach someone to play . . . the light in their eyes . . . after their first kill . . . ummm, yeah that's it
> 
> Keia



 They were a bit upset because they chased the thing down (it had run when it got low) and then it had no treasure.  They also hope that next time they won't have to fight something that is invisible and has 5 DR against a weapon type they don't have (DR 5/good).  But I think they had fun, and they had a fun IC conflict because the Fighter/Ranger catfolk likes meat and the Elven druid is a vegetarian


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Off to do family time.  Should be back in a couple of hours.
> 
> Keia



 Okey dokey.  I'll be at dinner soon too.  Have fun, Keia!


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]







> I can definitely see that, but then I have trouble with the guy who rolled the same initiative as your spellcaster and happens to go first merely because of higher dexterity.




Initiative is just a mechanic to derive a distinctive order of actions in an abstract system. All actions in a round happen *simultaneously* anyways. Initiative is not a time count. The difference between 10 and 16 initiative or 16.+1 and 16.+2 is exactly the same. It's the difference of being able to act first and going last, with no meaningful value for the gap between these two.

Disrupt spellcasting is a specific case, which is based (IMHO) on the motion and the following Concentration check (as explained above), there is no such thing to disrupt other actions, because they don't require the same amount of concentration to work. In both cases, spellcasting and standing up, the provoking action gets resolved after the AoO, the only difference between the two is the added Concentration check for the spellcasting attempt.

_Note:_ Just in case... I'm just explaining how I see it and why, if you want to do it differently, that's absolutely no problem with me. I just thought it was a point worthy of being pointed out. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Fast learner, I guess




A power gamer is born every minute...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm...I see. So I think you're saying that the damage in both cases is non-simultaneous to the actual casting, but the AoO causes a Concentration check by virtue of a special exception (normally damage has to be ongoing like a Melf's Acid Arrow or simultaneous) for AoOs? That certainly makes sense--its enough to convince me that it can be done, although simply making it an exception will not be enough to convince the pro-trip people in my home group.



> _Note:_ Just in case... I'm just explaining how I see it and why, if you want to do it differently, that's absolutely no problem with me. I just thought it was a point worthy of being pointed out.



No problem   I completely understand and I did actually ask you to help me see it your way because I'd rather see it that way if I can.  I don't see your explanation as anything but what it is 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> A power gamer is born every minute...



 She started with a character concept, though, and it seemed like she picked up the extra power by chance


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]







> So I think you're saying that the damage in both cases is non-simultaneous to the actual casting, but the AoO causes a Concentration check by virtue of a special exception (normally damage has to be ongoing like a Melf's Acid Arrow or simultaneous) for AoOs?




And ready actions, yes.

The point is, it's completely irrelevant, that the damage is simultaneous or not. Both AoO and Ready are abstractions meant to model a certain difficulty into performing actions. If you look at it with logic, a spellcaster who suffers a full-attack action, surely would also get some damage during the spellcasting attempt, the poor creature gets whacked for the whole round, basically. But the rules - on the mechanical level - don't work that way, actions are not resolved in a parallel fashion, because that is too complicated, therefore they are put into a sequence through the initiative mechanic; and that's where the special case rules come into play to put back some logic into this whole abstract system.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She started with a character concept, though, and it seemed like she picked up the extra power by chance




Well that's cool. 

Anyhow looks like the post I'm waiting for isn't coming anytime soon.  I'll be back later.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm...I get it.  This is not the way my group has been playing it (we see the readies and AoOs as simultaneous and hence subject to the Concentration rules without making them a special case).  I do not think I could convince anyone else to accept this explanation, then (since it would require us to rework the way we think of combat), but I can certainly agree to use it at least for this game because I like that it stops the "Ever-Trip" strategy 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well that's cool.
> 
> Anyhow looks like the post I'm waiting for isn't coming anytime soon. I'll be back later.



Okey dokey, see you after I'm back from dinner then


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]I believe, there is a rather simple explanation, why the simultaneous-stuff does not work as an explanation. If you see initiative as a time scale, which would be the foundation of that view, you are looking at a combat that works like this.

Second 1: Character 1 moves 30 ft. and hits Character 2. Then stands around idle for another 5 seconds.
Second 2: Nothing happens.
Second 3: ...

I guess you know what I mean by now. 

This, obviously, cannot be explained in any logical way. Combat is abstract. Everything happens simultaneously, anyways, but just not mechanically.[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey, see you after I'm back from dinner then



Cool, though I do find it strangely peculiar that every time it’s "any post now" it ends up being delayed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

The others were "soon."  This is "any post now."  Its different this time


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee:
[SBLOCK]
Ah, we had explained the 6 second thing by saying that the characters continue acting in between their initiatives but just fail to find an opening to make a meaningful action--so the swashbuckler continues to thrust and parry until his next turn, but none of those attacks can actually hit.  

Heehee, trying to think about the weirdness of the D&D combat abstraction is fun 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]







> Ah, we had explained the 6 second thing by saying that the characters continue acting in between their initiatives but just fail to find an opening to make a meaningful action--so the swashbuckler continues to thrust and parry until his next turn, but none of those attacks can actually hit.




...while the opponent moves away 60 ft.? I guess, that's why the attacks couldn't hit then. [/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The others were "soon."  This is "any post now."  Its different this time




but both are still not yet.


----------



## Keia

I'm betting when Rystil gets back though . . . 

Keia

_p.s. I just snuck away for a minute to see if I needed to post again.  I'll be back in a bit to try again!_


----------



## Keia

I'm back! 

Rystil Only[sblock]who we waiting on, FreeXenon or Khavren . . . someone else[/sblock]Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Hiya!  I don't think we're waiting on anyone--I'm just waiting on someone to say they will open the door in their post 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Well, I'm not opening it, doesn't make much sense.  I thought Mhrazhar was opening it, but I guess he didn't say as much in his post.  Oh well, that happens.  Guess we'll just wait until one of them opens it. Can't make decisions for them.[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*That sounds good to me.  Ironically, I think everyone has a similar opinion (i.e. they're waiting for someone else to open it *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

_sigh_


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Well, Eonthar and I discussed the formation and agreed.  It sounded like Mhrazhar agreed as well in his post . . . but you're right he didn't say he opened the door. And, Fedowin hasn't been on the thread in a while.  So . . . there's a dilemma to be certain.  I'm thinking that the archer  . . . the ranged attacker who already got his lunch handed to him when he ended up in front in the middle of an ambush isn't about to have the same mistake happen twice.  Luckily there is no time going by . . . it's not like everyone is staring at each other going you open it, no *you * open it, no _you _ open it.  There just hasn't been a post to clarify the position.  Well, I'm up for about 15 minutes yet.  Doubt anything's going to happen in that time . . . I gave it a shot by shoving a potion down the Mojiin after no one would do anything.  Guess we wait and see.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
No worries   I agree with you about Zykovian playing it safe, and it makes sense.  I just happen to know OOC that it is safe, so the situation seems different to me 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Yeah but that's the difference between omniscience and fear of the unknown - especially after getting your butt handed to you several times in a single day.  Characters get a little gun-shy . . . and rightly so.  Wounded, tired, short on renewables (spells and the like), the characters understand that every decision is important.

Regardless, I answered Mhrazhar and pushed a bit in the IC.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
I'm sorry--you're right that its my fault  
I hope I'm not seeming too pushy--I apologise if I am  
Thanks for understanding Keia! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]It's not your fault at all, its a fact of Pbp gaming. No worries.  By the way, I've finished up my champion.  Let me know if I need to change anything over on that thread, and with any details that I've sort of glossed over.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

AMG, all,

Read and Head: Link

With my character being so new I would rather not have anyone roleplay her while I'm gone.  I have no idea if this will effect you all but if it does...  Well I guess you get to wait on me now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Checked out Ferris: History is cool, but you should maybe change the word college to a monastic order or something similar.

As for feats: Augment Healing I like, but not Divine Metamagic (in fact, the existence of the feat Divine Metamagic convinced me not to buy the book Complete Divine )

Otherwise, everything is great 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

Rystil

[sblock]

so how much did I heal? if I'm still at the 2 hp I think I'm at, I'm not going to be so aggresive this time.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Khavren:
[SBLOCK]
Mea Culpa!  I missed the part about the potion   Fedowin recovered 12 HP 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren

So we are back to AbM again? Only now it's All but Melody?


----------



## FreeXenon

Thanks...


----------



## Keia

We should probably keep it until Rystil gives the okay to drop it . . . Hey, maybe there isn't a separate Molpe and a Melody . . . I haven't seen them together.  Maybe they're the same person!!  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Umm, let's at least get to the point where you guys are together before we drop the SBLOCKs, K?


----------



## Thanee

That shouldn't be overly hard, unless you stay in there forever. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee said:
			
		

> That shouldn't be overly hard, unless you stay in there forever.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Yup, I expect that the Prologue will likely end quite soon 

Then we go to First Interlude, and then Act I--Yay!


----------



## Thanee

[SBLOCK]Yay![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
Wow, you must really like SBLOCKs if you actually managed to make it this far   
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK]
> [SBLOCK]
> [SBLOCK]
> [SBLOCK]
> [SBLOCK]
> [SBLOCK]
> [SBLOCK]
> [SBLOCK]
> [SBLOCK]
> [SBLOCK]
> Wow, you must really like SBLOCKs if you actually managed to make it this far
> [/SBLOCK]
> [/SBLOCK]
> [/SBLOCK]
> [/SBLOCK]
> [/SBLOCK]
> [/SBLOCK]
> [/SBLOCK]
> [/SBLOCK]
> [/SBLOCK]
> [/SBLOCK]



[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
Bored much?
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Maybe they're the same person!!




Maybe...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh hi guys sorry for the long delay hopefuly they won't be this long in the future.  (Sunday I won't be around though.)

and I guess I am holding the game up after all...


----------



## FreeXenon

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh hi guys sorry for the long delay hopefuly they won't be this long in the future.  (Sunday I won't be around though.)
> 
> and I guess I am holding the game up after all...




Way to Go, BS!!! We're always waiting for you!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

> and I guess I am holding the game up after all...



Not that much , and as I think Keia mentioned, you're entitled from all the time you had to wait


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

cool.  Out of here for now...  Public PC freaking sucks mother*beep*ing junk...  They've locked out the hotkeys... :|


----------



## FreeXenon

BS you may want to tag your last post or 2 as ABMel or Rystil or something??


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> BS you may want to tag your last post or 2 as ABMel or Rystil or something??




Naw, I'm tired of SBlocking everything especially from a public computer where I have to use the bloody mouse for everything.

bye bye.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Okay, I did my pass through.... Sorry for the delay and I'm sorry I didn't even get anything really accomplished...  I might pass through again tonight but no promises.


----------



## Keia

Well, that was so short, it probably wasn't even worth it.  <Sigh>

Have fun, BS!!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Have fun, BS!!




The question was in the IC thread, I'm learning bad habits. 

and I'm trying.


----------



## Keia

Somehow missed the IC thread update - didn't update on my laptop . . . hmmm . . . well that's better than I thought. 

See ya,
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

I'm just going to note here that I made a Melody post for Thanee's convenience, as I know its hard to spot these things in the IC thread sometimes, and there haven't been any Melodies in a little while


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Somehow missed the IC thread update - didn't update on my laptop . . . hmmm . . . well that's better than I thought.




Yeah, I walked in the other day and had no updates listed at all...  Today I had them and I did the same things. :shrug:  No real update tonight.  I asked RA more question but he hasn't been on the forum in 30 minutes...   (library closes in 30 too.)

RA: [sblock] what OOC post has the updates to Molpe?  I'll look around but see the above post I don't have alot of time to post with. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia

Bummer BS, hopefully tomorrow then 

Take care!!
Keia


----------



## Keia

E-mail sent!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Bummer BS, hopefully tomorrow then




Hopefully, I asked RA to look something up for me but he didn't do it so I'll try to get it found this trip, but I got someone to be soon so I probably won't get an IC post up this trip.  Sorry.   

Sound be back again tonight though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hopefully, I asked RA to look something up for me but he didn't do it so I'll try to get it found this trip, but I got someone to be soon so I probably won't get an IC post up this trip.  Sorry.
> 
> Sound be back again tonight though.



 Oop, didn't notice it down at the bottom--answered.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oop, didn't notice it down at the bottom--answered.




I just found it myself too.    I'll be back later, should only be a few hours.


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK neat.  While we're at the questioning, I'll ask a preemptive question for Keia and Khavren that I forgot until now:

KK:
[SBLOCK]
So it looks like Fedowin is going to be heading into the room right after Zyk makes the light.  You guys OK with the Rowaini grabbing the light arrow to take into the room so you can all see everything this round (otherwise, you'll have to wait for Zyk to shoot the arrow next round)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Khavren & Keia & Rystil makes three[sblock]That's fine with me, that keeps me available to actually shoot a target next round.[/sblock]Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oop, didn't notice it down at the bottom--answered.




Ah, you answered one of my other questions but not the one that was really holding us up.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, you answered one of my other questions but not the one that was really holding us up.



 Oops, I guess I really didn't notice it then.  Wait, was it the Fortitude save thing?  It doesn't have one--I checked.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oops, I guess I really didn't notice it then.  Wait, was it the Fortitude save thing?  It doesn't have one--I checked.




No, it was the other one...  [sblock] What post had Molpe's current character sheet.  I still think it has a fort save...  I asked on another board but got no reply about it, yet.  Anyhow, I doubt it matters, Molpe's still dead, but if its possible I would like to look at picking something else for that feat since I'm getting nothing from it.  Not sure what though, other than it being another spell focus.  I thinking of taking the school that has Color Spray in it but its getting to a point where that spell would be worthless and I still don't have it.  I really needed help with spells but really couldn't find anyone to help me.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
That should be the Destiny's Tears Rogue's Gallery, which admittedly has fallen pretty far back on the list.  If you'd like, I can either help you with spells and new feat or flat out select 'em for you.  Whichever works best for you, as I know you are busy and sometimes it can get a bit overwhelming.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]The blue hair that was on the dagger and the red dyed blue hair match the hair on the Nymph? Right?

I'm tempted to leave with what we came for, leaving the Mojiin behind.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Indeed.  It is the same blue hair.  Poor Mhrazhar 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:That should be the Destiny's Tears Rogue's Gallery, which admittedly has fallen pretty far back on the list.




I have a link, but I didn't think that the others needed to see that Molpe leveled.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you'd like, I can either help you with spells and new feat or flat out select 'em for you.  Whichever works best for you, as I know you are busy and sometimes it can get a bit overwhelming.



That would be wonderful...  What would you have taken?  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

"All But M&M"

Am I suppose to read these?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> "All But M&M"
> 
> Am I suppose to read these?



 No, they're all but Molpe and Melody.  You just read the Molpe ones. 

~Rystil, who hopes the confusion has finally been dispelled over the abbreviations


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> That would be wonderful... What would you have taken?



Lessee...there are a lot of nice spells, but I do like all of your selections.  Each one is a solid choice.  As for the feat, that's a tough one.  Greater Spell Focus can give you another +1 to DC on Enchantment and make your new charm power that much stronger, and metamagics are also nice--though you can't use 'em that much yet...so I probably would have done Greater Spell Focus.  Taking Spell Focus in another school is not a bad choice either, though, though admittedly she doesn't have too many save spells from other schools at the moment (Colour Spray and Illusion in general is nice for saves a lot, but perhaps Evocation or Necromancy for variety of save types--though Necromancy probably isn't too much Molpe's cup of tea.)

So I'd either take GSF Enchantment, SF Evocation, or SF Illusion.

Let me know if you want me to make the final call on that though 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Should I be waiting on one of the many other players we have, particularly Eonthar or Khavren before going any further?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
She's talking to you, so I'd say its prolly okay to answer without waiting, as long as we don't skip their turns in combat 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:Let me know if you want me to make the final call on that though




I would guess at the moment GSF: Enchantment would be the most in character choice to make...  I'll go with it. 

Stupid question time, and stupid cause its probably in the SRD but I cannot open such a file these computers.  Yay, Public Library!  Is the "evil" archer a possible target for Molpe to charm?  She technically hasn't done anything to harm him and Molpe would like her answers.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
*Indeed, the evil archer is a possible Charm target.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> *Indeed, the evil archer is a possible Charm target.*



Most excellent, most excellent.   (And so begins the evil character's life of never talking to a nymph again...)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Ya, well usually he just murders them.  This time, his goal is theft though 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA:[sblock] Well wish Molpe luck then.[/sblock]

Okay boys and girls be back later.  (tonight)


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
*K, good luck.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, and another Melody post is up.  I should really get better about mentioning that


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: [sblock]Could you post a map next time...  I had no idea where the 4th person came from... I know their was two dragons and an archer...  No idea their was someone else to over hear the spell...  It wasn't a sound tactic when that many present.  (Not a big issue...  No one died and soon I will be able to ask all the questions I need to...  I feel like I'm doing this blind at times cause of my time limit.  )[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Remember the light guy.  I told you there was a guy carrying the light   No worries though.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> 
> Remember the light guy.  I told you there was a guy carrying the light   No worries though.



Well I thought the archer/light guy where one in the same. 
[/SBLOCK]

Later...  might make it back tonight...  not sure.


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:[SBLOCK]
Ohhhhh.  Nope, the Rowaini one had the light and the blue-hair was the archer.  No prob though 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and another Melody post is up.  I should really get better about mentioning that




Yes, I had seen it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yes, I had seen it.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Right, but I figured it prolly becomes important when the IC thread piles up a lot of extra posts afterwards.  Just trying to help, as I hear the SBLOCKs are confusing everyone (not me yet)  

Glad you saw it anyways


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: [sblock]I see the new post but I would like to see if I get any reply before replying to it.  Sound good? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
No problem.  In fact, I agree.  Paradoxically, speaking in your native language of Seelie would have caused the dragon, who knows that language (as you can tell because it spoke in Seelie) but not the common Eldish you are using, to understand 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> No problem.  In fact, I agree.  Paradoxically, speaking in your native language of Seelie would have caused the dragon, who knows that language (as you can tell because it spoke in Seelie) but not the common Eldish you are using, to understand




Good, and that's just confusing...    I'll have to remember to mention what language I'm speaking in in the future... 

Wei-Han isn't coming back is he...? 

[/SBLOCK]

I don't have time to post in the IC thread...  See you ya in the morning.  (Hopefully.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Wei-Han's plan involves recovering his massive injuries and then coming to save you.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Yeah, her comments seemed to make some sense though from his point of view.  I decided to roll with it to see where it would lead.  Plus . . . there were too many threats and making one an ally - even temporarily - was a necessary thing.  For both of us if what she said was true.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Okey dokey.  Oh, and about the Dolathi hair thing--no, it stays normally, so the hair with the colouring that rubbed off came from 'somebody' with Yuri-blue hair who dyed it red as part of a disguise to pretend to be a Valsian when sending a bounty on the Rosethornes.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Okay.  Zykovian's a thinking man - so I figured I would try and put his awesome brain power to work.  Too much was happening so he was reacting - since entering the building , he's been pro-active.  A second to breath is a chance to analyze just what the heck was going on.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Very true, very true 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Sorry for no second post yesterday guys...  I didn't realize the library closed at 6 PM on a Friday...  

I got a plane to catch in about 7 hours (630 CST) and I won't be in Washington State till 1103 PST (and I won't be home till about 2 AM PST so don't expect anything else from me today.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry for no second post yesterday guys...  I didn't realize the library closed at 6 PM on a Friday...
> 
> I got a plane to catch in about 7 hours (630 CST) and I won't be in Washington State till 1103 PST (and I won't be home till about 2 AM PST so don't expect anything else from me today.  )



 No worries, I have my tabletop group tonight anyways, and Keia usually does too


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> . . . and Keia usually does too



Every other week - this is an off week.  But it's family night so . . . no worries.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Every other week - this is an off week.  But it's family night so . . . no worries.
> 
> Keia




Still here, I'll get another post up.


----------



## Keia

I posted, so that should move things.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I posted, so that should move things.



Yes, it should. 

...in fact...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hey BS, have time to answer that one last post I sent you?  If so, it might have an....interesting effect


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey BS, have time to answer that one last post I sent you?  If so, it might have an....interesting effect



Yay I'm posting again.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yay I'm posting again.



 By George, I think you've done it!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By George, I think you've done it!




Is that good or bad...?    

Anyhow, I need to be getting a move on I imagine...  I doubt anyone will be awake but I'll try to post when I get home...  No promise though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is that good or bad...?
> 
> Anyhow, I need to be getting a move on I imagine...  I doubt anyone will be awake but I'll try to post when I get home...  No promise though.



 Okely dokely.  I think most people will think its good


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okely dokely.  I think most people will think its good




Cool. 

a big Yay on the last SBlock ever!   (Did my mending spell work...?)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> a big Yay on the last SBlock ever!   (Did my mending spell work...?)



 Yes, it did, it was in the SBLOCK for them 

You can all read all the SBLOCKs now if you want.

Additionally, if BS still wants to remove them all   ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[BIG LIST OF ACTIONS]
If we have some time to kill IC Molpe wants to do these things and this order...

RA Only (I guess) 
[sblock]Heal everyone to full Hit Points, and then cast hygiene upon herself so she can look pretty.  [/sblock]
[/BIG LIST OF ACTIONS]
If no one wants to cut ahead, RP out that moment, or something else that's cool also...  Its just a chance to spead things along.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Additionally, if BS still wants to remove them all   ...




Right...  I might when I get bored...  but that would require massive boredom.

I also think that we shouldn't read the others...  It would be trust everyone shouldn't have yet...  Oh wait maybe that means Molpe should read them all...  (Someone did call her naive and it wasn't me.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Right... I might when I get bored... but that would require massive boredom.
> 
> I also think that we shouldn't read the others... It would be trust everyone shouldn't have yet... Oh wait maybe that means Molpe should read them all... (Someone did call her naive and it wasn't me.  )



That's true, you probably shouldn't read everyone else's (in Molpe's case, she might get some _antitrust_ for Zykovian that she wouldn't know about ), but I wouldn't get as upset now as I would have before. Basically, I was trying to get people not to metagame this particular scene, though it might amuse you how Molpe's antics kept throwing off their hunt for her .


----------



## Keia

RE: Mhrazhar down

Yeah, but Melody was down on hits, and the Mojiin still had subdual damage so I thought he would wake faster.  More importantly - I didn't want him attacking as soon as he awakened. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Did he have subdual?  I thought it was taken care of by the potion (the very first monk attack from when he was at full health was lethal damage, then all the rest were nonlethal).  If so, then he healed double what I said 



> More importantly - I didn't want him attacking as soon as he awakened.



Very good point--agreed


----------



## Rystil Arden

Weird question:  I did a search to see which IC PbP threads were read the most and I found one that was read several million times.  Do you think somebody just ran a program to keep hitting reload?


----------



## Keia

No, there are a couple of story hours that were/are quite popular.  OR a mod did it!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> No, there are a couple of story hours that were/are quite popular.  OR a mod did it!
> 
> Keia



 It goes down from the millions to the tens of thousands for the next one.  And this is IC thread, not Story Hour .  Also notable is that it is part 3 of a series and the other two parts aren't nearly as viewed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It goes down from the millions to the tens of thousands for the next one.  And this is IC thread, not Story Hour .  Also notable is that it is part 3 of a series and the other two parts aren't nearly as viewed.




I didn't go and look but I can only imagine that it’s House Millithor in the City of the Spider-Queen...  Back in the day we also broke up IC threads and when it was discovered and it was so long it was broke up into threes.  I would imagine that the third part was the original thread and the others where broken from it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I was trying to get people not to metagame this particular scene, though it might amuse you how Molpe's antics kept throwing off their hunt for her .




I can’t really imagine how her Crazy Ivan’s could have done to those trying to track her…  They were very random and very spontaneous…  Good thing I never knew she was being tracked or she would never have bedded down for the night and I would have gave them a real challenge. 

Okay not really…  I wouldn’t have changed her movements any…  I probably would have changed some words and had an extra conversation or two but that’s all minor stuff.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Did he have subdual?  I thought it was taken care of by the potion (the very first monk attack from when he was at full health was lethal damage, then all the rest were nonlethal).  If so, then he healed double what I said




He was doing subdual damage and they, as the rest of the players, we're trying to kill him?   

Meanies...    

Anyhow, I am home now, or err I’m back in my apartment…  Its good to be able to use hot keys, word, and not have time limits again…


----------



## Keia

Welcome back!  

We've been jumped an amazing number of times for one night and were pretty beat up, so we couldn't risk much.  Not to mention, subdual from an experienced monk looks an awful lot like kills - especially with almost everyone in single digit hits.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Welcome back!




Thanks, as I said its good to be back.  



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> We've been jumped an amazing number of times for one night and were pretty beat up, so we couldn't risk much.  Not to mention, subdual from an experienced monk looks an awful lot like kills - especially with almost everyone in single digit hits.




True enough, and yeah he's quite the protector.    Good thing for you all that he's chauvinist and didn’t wake Molpe up or you all would have been in a world of hurt.  (She's rested with full spells.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I didn't go and look but I can only imagine that it’s House Millithor in the City of the Spider-Queen...  Back in the day we also broke up IC threads and when it was discovered and it was so long it was broke up into threes.  I would imagine that the third part was the original thread and the others where broken from it.



 It actually wasn't, it was some other random thing.  I did see Millithor up near the top though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It actually wasn't, it was some other random thing.  I did see Millithor up near the top though.




Ahh cool.   Dude, where's all the posts?  I'm back today but no one's posting...  Which next to waiting for an hour for united to get my luggage off the plane shows how my luck is going right now...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh cool.   Dude, where's all the posts?  I'm back today but no one's posting...  Which next to waiting for an hour for united to get my luggage off the plane shows how my luck is going right now...



 I was sleeping, myself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I was sleeping, myself.




Something I wish I was doing...   It's easier to change your sleep patron by staying awake till your suppose to go to sleep than to have a catnap here and there.

Oh the SBlock returns!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Something I wish I was doing...   It's easier to change your sleep patron by staying awake till your suppose to go to sleep than to have a catnap here and there.
> 
> Oh the SBlock returns!



 Not my fault--he asked for some info in an SBLOCK!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not my fault--he asked for some info in an SBLOCK!




Probaly true... 

[Sblock]Okay, updating Molpe's character sheet and I'm curious to know rather or not greater spell focus: enchantment gives a +1 or a +2?  I know you house ruled the first one as a +2. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:[sblock]
+1[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:[sblock]
> +1[/sblock]



Cool.   I guess that one was my fault, huh? 

[sblock]Should be the last question: The firefly gown.  We talked about how it could be turned into a pair of gloves and still retain its armor bonus...  Does this work as armor or a defection bonus like a ring of protection?  (Sorry if this is a duplicate question... I fear it is but I have no idea where to look in the OOC thread for it.)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Deflection, not armour.  So it stacks
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> Deflection, not armour.  So it stacks



Cool.  (Yeah, knew it stacked but I wasn't sure if it was like a shield or not.) [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Ah, well actually the shield gives a shield bonus now, rather than an armour bonus that mysteriously stacks 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> Ah, well actually the shield gives a shield bonus now, rather than an armour bonus that mysteriously stacks




Ahh, well you know me, mechanics have never been my thing...  I'm assuming that the firefly gown could be improved upon and it could give a better/more powerful defection bonus just like a ring of protection?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
That is correct.  12000 more credits will buy an upgrade to a +2 AC bonus 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> That is correct.  12000 more credits will buy an upgrade to a +2 AC bonus




Ouch, how's the math work on that?  I'm assuming theirs some sort of "penalty" for it being "slotless" so maybe that's why it costs more... but is it? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Actually, I decided to be nice and not apply the slotless double penalty to the item cost for the first upgrade--this is how much it usually costs for the ring.  That should equalise with the extra starting cost of the extra goodies.  Then starting at +2 you would pay 1.5x cost for the "wrong-slot" penalty (not as bad as the slotless penalty).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> Actually, I decided to be nice and not apply the slotless double penalty to the item cost for the first upgrade.




Ahh cool.   That sort of money is still a long, long, away... Or so it would seem.  

I'm going to update to RG with your permission.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Sure, no problem.  You can bump it too if you like 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> Sure, no problem.  You can bump it too if you like




Naw, I got the link saved no need to bump it. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
That works too 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> That works too



Cool. [/SBLOCK]

So how far did that racial progression go?  Did you make any progress in it?


----------



## Rystil Arden

I eventually decided against it...right now with work and everything, I haven't even been able to finish the last two classes for my new games, let alone that overhaul.  I'm just going to keep the system as is for now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I eventually decided against it...right now with work and everything, I haven't even been able to finish the last two classes for my new games, let alone that overhaul.  I'm just going to keep the system as is for now.




That's cool.  I would still like to see it done, ones race can define oneself as much as one's class can. 

I would have thought without having to give Molpe individual time, and alot of posts, that you would have all sorts of free time now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's cool.  I would still like to see it done, ones race can define oneself as much as one's class can.
> 
> I would have thought without having to give Molpe individual time, and alot of posts, that you would have all sorts of free time now.



 Nope, I have all sorts of stuff I'm working on now.  Others games (for instance, my Immortality Awakens group has entered an interesting moral quandary--they murdered a bunch of hobgoblin adventurers just because they were hobgoblins) and work too .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Others games (for instance, my Immortality Awakens group has entered an interesting moral quandary--they murdered a bunch of hobgoblin adventurers just because they were hobgoblins...




Seems like a reasonable thought process to me...   LEW is know for its stereotypes (and its lack of options as a player) after all.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Seems like a reasonable thought process to me...   LEW is know for its stereotypes (and its lack of options as a player) after all.



 The remaining hobgoblins want a weregild.  And Vrina the half-hobgoblin girl wants revenge for the death of her brother.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The remaining hobgoblins want a weregild.  And Vrina the half-hobgoblin girl wants revenge for the death of her brother.



Half-brother or full brother?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Half-brother or full brother?



 Half-brother, but she calls him her brother.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Half-brother, but she calls him her brother.




You mean use too.  

Wow, I can't wait till the party has an official language...  Are people planning on picking up a common language when they level?  (I imagine it will be either Eldish or Seelie but let me know if it will be something else so I can do my part.)


----------



## Eonthar

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't wait till the party has an official language...  Are people planning on picking up a common language when they level?  (I imagine it will be either Eldish or Seelie but let me know if it will be something else so I can do my part.)




Yes, most of us are going to be picking up a language (or two). I think the two most common languages that people want to be able to speak are Seelie and Eldish.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Yes, most of us are going to be picking up a language (or two). I think the two most common languages that people want to be able to speak are Seelie and Eldish.



Good, my plans are still intact, kind of sort of, but at least Molpe already speaks Seelie and Eldish so I don't need to worry about the skill points I already spent.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I'll be missing some tomorrow during the day...  I got some traveling to do and another set of doctor's appointments to go to. (Yay me!)

I should have time to post in the morning before heading off but it might not happen.


----------



## FreeXenon

Yep, that's where I'm at Seelie and Eldish for next level...   
I am hoping that Mojiin is the third official party language. Just a plug for the home team there... Gooooo Mojiiiinnn!!!


----------



## Keia

I have Seelie and Eldish.  I was thinking of Rowaini as another language for myself, actually.  I've got Seelie, Eldish, Altanian, High Praetorian and Vulgar Praetorian.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Vulgar Praetorian.




Wow, a whole language of four letter words...  I’m impressed that must be a hell of a career bounty hunter you have on your hands!


----------



## Keia

Yeah, most of my languages are from my background . . . so . . . yeah.  I just realized I have another language to take for my Int bonus.  Yay. 

More skill points for other stuff.

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon

*Rystil*

[sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *There is a lingering aura of Corruption on several of the objects *the Nymph* has touched, and there was a moderate aura of Corruption on *the assassin herself*, but then she casts a spell (see the above post) and it is gone, at least for now.*



My confusion here was that in this description you seem to refer to 2 separate individuals, which is why I was trying to fit this onto Molpe _and_ Glamour, but you were really referring to the one person, Molpe. 

I think I understand now... 

Thanks!!   

One last thing....


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...it was Molpe who was detected as corrupted and then cast her spell and no longer appeared so.



When I Detected Corruption - several of the items she touched bore lingering auras of corruption... before she touched them or after? and the moderate aura of corruption that was on her was from the blood and so on and cleared when she cast her spell?? The moderate aura was not her personal aura, correct? Otherwise I am going to be a little bit edgy..   

Thanks for your patience!!   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]


> When I Detected Corruption - several of the items she touched bore lingering auras of corruption... before she touched them or after? and the moderate aura of corruption that was on her was from the blood and so on and cleared when she cast her spell?? The moderate aura was not her personal aura, correct? Otherwise I am going to be a little bit edgy..



They had lingering auras afterward.  Also, you don't just get auras of corruption that rub off on you from touching blood.  The moderate aura was on Yuri/Molpe herself--which is really no surprise for the Crazan Arris thief and Mojiin murderer 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Eonthar and Kharven been around?

Keia


----------



## Keia

The tricksy GM . . . . hmmm

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> The tricksy GM . . . . hmmm
> 
> Keia



 Wait, how am I being tricksy this time?

~Rystil the Confused


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, how am I being tricksy this time?




I think I see something, but in case it's not true (and I don't want to give any ideas), then I'll just Rule 0 myself and keep quiet . . . or try to.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I think I see something, but in case it's not true (and I don't want to give any ideas), then I'll just Rule 0 myself and keep quiet . . . or try to.
> 
> Keia



 Send me an e-mail to hotmail or my new gmail (same thing @gmail.com)


----------



## Keia

I'm all for recovering spells and hitpoints and the like - plus any xps to progress down our paths would be cool too!  

But I think there might be bad guys still lurking . . . somewhere.

Keia


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Send me an e-mail to hotmail or my new gmail (same thing @gmail.com)



Can't do that . . . that would be telling the GM - it might make it true!?!  And I'm not certain I want that.   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Can't do that . . . that would be telling the GM - it might make it true!?!  And I'm not certain I want that.
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, I already decided what was true--not changing it.  I just want to see if somebody finally figured something out


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, I already decided what was true--not changing it.  I just want to see if somebody finally figured something out



Okay, Okay - message sent.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay, Okay - message sent.
> 
> Keia



 Ah, I got it...hmmm


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> hmmm



That's it? . . . hmmm . . . uh oh . . . guess I'll have to wait to find out.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> That's it? . . . hmmm . . . uh oh . . . guess I'll have to wait to find out.
> 
> Keia



 Bweeheehee, I'm the tricksy GM   PAFO (Play and Find Out )


----------



## FreeXenon

For the record I want it known that I am probably the first person to call him that and my quote is "Sneaky, tricksy DM..." in the 8th post of this thread. Thank you!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> For the record I want it known that I am probably the first person to call him that and my quote is "Sneaky, tricksy DM..." in the 8th post of this thread. Thank you!!



 Copyrighted the phrase?


----------



## FreeXenon

Patent pending!!


----------



## Keia

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> For the record I want it known that I am probably the first person to call him that and my quote is "Sneaky, tricksy DM..." in the 8th post of this thread. Thank you!!




You may note in post nine that that was the second time he was called that . . . I was the first, in the prior thread.    

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Patent pending!!



 Currrrrrrses!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> You may note in post nine that that was the second time he was called that . . . I was the first, in the prior thread.
> 
> Keia



 Oooooo, copyright fight!


----------



## FreeXenon

Doh!!! 
If you check your Cross-Thread Copy Right Laws section 3, paragraph 4, subsection 75.2F you will note that you need to file specifically for Cross-Thread Patents for which I have done following the use of this phrase. Mind you, this patent only pertains to threads specifically related to this game. Outside the threads related to this game, these laws do not have jurrisdiction.

While you may have the patent for the that thread I hold the patent rights for all other threads realted to the game. I have rights to Sneaky, Tricksy DM and any derivative thereof. 

I would be willing to buy your rights to the first thread.... how about 200 posts?  

Whew... That was close...


----------



## Keia

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Whew... That was close...




My people will be talking with your people . . . and maybe a tainted hobbit or two as well. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Wow, lots of action in this thread today....  Anyhow Molpe finally spoke, I know people starting speaking in other languages but I wasn’t about to wait for them to get done reply to each other.


----------



## FreeXenon

Keia said:
			
		

> My people will be talking with your people . . . and maybe a tainted hobbit or two as well.
> 
> Keia




Oooohhh! Tainted Hobbits!!! This is going to be Good!


----------



## FreeXenon

I can hear someone saying  "Ugghh!! Here we go again!!!"   
[In reference to IC posts]


----------



## Keia

Maybe . . . but everyone is involved.  The problem is, there's a threat and we need to leave.

Keia


----------



## Thanee

We will just split IC threads... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I can hear someone saying  "Ugghh!! Here we go again!!!"
> [In reference to IC posts]




I would hope not...  It was RA, though Glamour, that suggested Molpe not trust them... 

And yes we will be getting separate threads…  This thread is far too big as it is.


----------



## Keia

Of course RA wouldn't _mislead _ us in any way.  I'm certain he wants everything above board and straightened out   

Keia


----------



## FreeXenon

My character saw this:







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> With that, Abdiel walks to a corner of the room, curls up on the floor, resting his chin on his tail, patiently watching and listening for signs of trouble.



meaning nap time...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Of course RA wouldn't _mislead _ us in any way.  I'm certain he wants everything above board and straightened out




No, surely not... No he wouldn't do that at all...   At this rate he'll be lucky if a party ever forms.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> It was RA, though Glamour



Well....something very interesting might have occurred had the group gone with the original plan, but I needed to RP Glamour, and she feels safest in her house


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well....something very interesting might have occurred had the group gone with the original plan, but I needed to RP Glamour, and she feels safest in her house



And Molpe felt more comfortable in trusting her....  Zykovian unnerves her.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And Molpe felt more comfortable in trusting her....  Zykovian unnerves her.



 Well Glamour is always unnerved by men with weapons


----------



## FreeXenon

I'm unarmed?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well Glamour is always unnerved by men with weapons



Aren't men always armed?


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I'm unarmed?



 She's not unnerved by Mojiin.  They aren't men.  She even learned the Mojiin language


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]  Hey, Zykovian! What are we going to do today? Same thing we do every day, try to survive an ambush! [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Heehee, but don't think this was unexpected.  Melody's been telling you that she _saw_ them coming in to set up an ambush (though admittedly she didn't know where).  I'd've expected one too 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock] Of course we *knew * they were going to attack.  The point was to make it a place and time of our choosing.  Hopefully their minute per spells are down, too - based on how long we took talking and stuff.  And it's 4:00am . . . <sigh>  I'm getting too old for this stuff!.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Oh, I see what you mean.  Well, the Rosethornes had the choice to either set an ambush at their leisure and risk allowing you to prep and heal or attack you on your terms without allowing healing, and they chose the first.  There was certainly an opportunity cost though 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Question...  RA, should I remove my subscription to the other thread?  You didn’t suggest it so I didn’t do it but I’m seeing a lot of spoiler text again.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Question...  RA, should I remove my subscription to the other thread?  You didn’t suggest it so I didn’t do it but I’m seeing a lot of spoiler text again.



 Nah, I think its probably alright.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, I think its probably alright.



It's okay really . . . it's like a train wreck - you want to look away . . . but you can't!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> It's okay really . . . it's like a train wreck - you want to look away . . . but you can't!




  Train wreck...  Good compression. I cannot believe you all waked out into an ambush…  Even Molpe has more common sense than that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Train wreck...  Good compression. I cannot believe you all waked out into an ambush…  Even Molpe has more common sense than that.



 Oh c'mon: Molpe walked into the Rosethorne ambush too.  In that same alleyway even


----------



## Keia

yeah, yeah,  we're out here saving you (otherwise they would have come in for us . . . and you), and you're laughing . . . big meanie!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh c'mon: Molpe walked into the Rosethorne ambush too.  In that same alleyway even



I don't think so...  She was in an alley when it happened but she didn't know it was going to happen.  (Molpe would never have left through the front door at Glamour's House.  )


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

I stated what I was doing, I'm out for a bit - I'm doing the family thing for a hour + or so.  don't let me hold anything up.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> yeah, yeah,  we're out here saving you (otherwise they would have come in for us . . . and you), and you're laughing . . . big meanie!




 I am not!     Honestly I blame RA for making Molpe paranoid…   Oh and you too.  Zykovian didn’t once come off as appreciative of Molpe’s beauty…


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I am not!     Honestly I blame RA for making Molpe paranoid…   Oh and you too.  Zykovian didn’t once come off as appreciative of Molpe’s beauty…



The man's on the clock . . . a clear sense of work then play. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> I stated what I was doing, I'm out for a bit - I'm doing the family thing for a hour + or so.  don't let me hold anything up.
> 
> Keia



 No worries.  Just waiting on the people who have the surprise round action.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> The man's on the clock . . . a clear sense of work then play.




Which in the eyes of a fun loving nymph is abnormal and very much inhuman...


----------



## Eonthar

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> My character saw this:
> meaning nap time...




No, it meant that he was curling up in the corner waiting, being alert, waiting for something to happen --- my dog does it all the time.


----------



## FreeXenon

*Rystil*

[sblock]Can I get more of a desciption of where all the Rosethornes are? It sounds like there are some on the roof and some coming to the ground. Do we have any cover, a fence,.... a shrubbery? How far are we away from the building or anything? What weapons are they wielding? Any caster looking minions? Do I see Alire present?  How far away are we from the gate, or the nearest Howitzer or roaming pack of rabid wolverines? 

I do realize that I am limited by vision (dark and lowlight), but I am hoping for a full moon or my wonder twin powers to activate.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
*You barely made the spot check to know they are there in the first place--there's really nothing to see; you just aren't surprised 

I guess you might want to just delay until you can make out distinct enemies...Alire is the one talking (I gave you a listen check to make out her voice despite not understanding the words)

As for cover, you don't have any cover at all.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[sblock]How far are we from the gate? How far are we from Glamour's home?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Several hundred feet to the gate, but only about 70 feet (and only then because Mhrazhar is farthest in front) back to the house.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Several hundred feet to the gate, but only about 70 feet (and only then because Mhrazhar is farthest in front) back to the house.



Now *that* is a courtyard!![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Indeed!   She _is_ the most famous fashion designer in the Known Spheres 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon

*Rystil*

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Indeed!   She _is_ the most famous fashion designer in the Known Spheres



 The known spheres?? Wow! Girl's Got Game. If we live through this I will have to see if she can design me a robe!!  You think she may have taken that 'trying to kill Molpe thing' personally?  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]


> You think she may have taken that 'trying to kill Molpe thing' personally?



Hmmm...hard to say...you could have asked her--she speaks Mojiin 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

FreeXenon:
[SBLOCK]
Okey dokey--got your action.  Awesome!  Now just have to hear from Thanee and we're set 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Still waiting?  not for me right?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Still waiting?  not for me right?
> 
> Keia



 Waiting for Melody.  Not for you, true


----------



## Keia

what? only 35 posts for the interlude in two hours.  You guys are slowing down . . . 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> what? only 35 posts for the interlude in two hours.  You guys are slowing down . . .
> 
> Keia



 I'm actually surprised there are 35 posts.  We haven't said that much


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> what? only 35 posts for the interlude in two hours.  You guys are slowing down . . .




I deleted about 6 (or 8) of the posts...   (Yes, in all honesty I did.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, Oh We need a new OOC thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden

_Again_ :: pouts ::


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> _Again_ :: pouts ::




You should be happy it happens so often and not upset... 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137753


----------

